# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  *** मिस्ट्री थ्रिलर नावेल : नकाब **

## joker007

दोस्तों ये नावेल बहुत ही मशहूर  लेखक " सुरेंदर मोहन पाठक" जी नए लिखा है... शायद आप में से बहुत लोग उन्हें जानते भी होंगे.. मुझे ये नावेल बहुत पसंद आया तो मैं आप सब से भी बांटने की कोशिश करूँगा.. कृपया अगर अच्छा लगे तो आप इस सूत्र को रेट करें और कमेंट्स और रेपो दे कर हौसला बढाएं... मैं अभी कहानी की शुरुआत मतलब इंट्रोडक्शन रंगीन में लिखूंगा.. और कुछ अगर अलग से बताना होगा तो वो भी रंगीन में ही लिखूंगा... धन्य वाद..

----------


## joker007

वो कैसी नकाब थी जिसका मकसद चेहरा छुपाना नहीं | चेहरा दिखाना थी.....​

----------


## joker007

_एक झलक :- संजीव सहगल चमत्कारों में आस्था रखने वाला व्यक्ति था जो समझता था की ख़ास आशीर्वाद प्राप्त ख़ास नगों वाली ख़ास अंगूठियाँ ख़ास दिनों में ख़ास उँगलियों में ख़ास तरीके से पहनने से उसकी तमाम दुश्वारियां दूर हो सकती हैं | लेकिन हुआ ऐन उल्टा |__उसकी एक चमत्कारी अंगूठी ने ही एक क़त्ल से उसका ऐसा रिश्ता जोड़ा की वो पनाह मांग गया...._

----------


## joker007

_कहानी अब शुरू करता हूँ मित्रों... ये कहानी मुझे पूरी टाइप ही करनी पड़ेगी इसलिए थोडा अपडेट के लिए धैर्य बनाये रखें..._

----------


## joker007

सुनील यूथ क्लब पहुंचा|" रमाकांत कहाँ है ?" - रिसेप्शन पर बैठी युवती से उसने सवाल किया |
युवती ने ख़ामोशी से ऑफिस के बंद दरवाज़े की तरफ इशारा कर दिया |
"अकेला है?" 
युवती ने इनकार में सर हिलाया |
"कितने जाने हैं ?" 
युवती ने एक ऊँगली उठाई |
"कोई ख़ास आदमी है? तुम्हे कोई हिदायत है कि उन्हें डिस्टर्ब न किया जाए?" 
उसने इनकार में सर हिलाया |
"मुंह में कुछ है?"
वो सकपकाई |
"जो ना उगला जा रहा है , ना निगला जा रहा है?"
वो हद्बदायी |
"या मौन व्रत धारण किया है ?"
"स...सॉरी, सर|"
"शुक्र है| शुक्र है कि मेरे दोनों अंदाज़े ही गलत हैं |"
वो खामोश रही |
"मैं तुम्हारा नाम भूल गया|"
"सोनल|"
"सिक्का ! सोनल सिक्का! ना ?"
"यस... सर |"
"मैंने हमेशा तुम्हे चिड़िया कि तरह चहचहाते देखा है | आज क्या हुआ?"
"क्या हुआ?"
"माय हनीचाइल्द, मैं तुमसे पूछ रहा हूँ | परेशां हो| हलकान हो| निहायत संजीदा हो | चेहरे पर फटकार बरस रही है| वजह बोलो?"
उसने जवाब देने कि कोशिश कि तो उसका गला रुंध आया , आँखें डबडबा आयीं    | तत्काल वो नीचे देखने लगी |
सुनील ने कुछ पल अपलक उसे देखा फिर रिसेप्शन पे से हटकर बंद दरवाज़े पर पहुंचा | उसने दरवाज़े पर दस्तक दी और फिर उसे ठेल कर भीतर दाखिल हुआ |
भीतर चारमिनार के काश लगता रमाकांत अपनी एग्जीक्यूटिव चेयर पर मौजूद था |
उसके सामने एक विसिटर्स चेयर  पर एक सूतबूतधारी , क्लीनशेव्ड व्यक्ति बैठा हुआ था जो उम्र में ४५ और ५० के बीच में कहीं जान पड़ता था | उसके सर के बाल घने और बेतरतीब थे, नयन नक्श निहायत सुथरे थे, रंग गोरा था लेकिन चाँद सी सूरत को दायीं आँख के नीचे मटर के दाने जितने बड़े, काले मस्से कि सूरत में जैसे ग्रहण लगा हुआ था |
सुनील के लिए वो सर्वदा अपरिचित व्यक्ति था, वो पहले कभी उससे मिला होता तो उस मस्से कि वजह से ही उसकी सूरत ना  भूला होता |
उस पर निगाह पड़ते ही रमाकांत के चेहरे पर रौनक आई, वो कुर्सी पर सीधा हो कर बैठा |
"आ भाई , काकाबल्ली"- वो बोला-" जी आयां नूं | रख तशरीफ़ |"
सुनील एक कुर्सी पर ढेर हुआ |
"मालको"- रमाकांत मेहमान से बोला -" मेरे मित्तर प्यारे का पर्चा मेरे से प्राप्त करो और अपना पर्चा इसे खुद दो| ये सुनील है | सुनील चक्रवर्ती | वड्डा जर्नलिस्ट है| "ब्लास्ट " का चीफ रिपोर्टर है |" 
(ब्लास्ट एक अखबार का नाम था जहाँ सुनील काम करता था )...
"हेल्लो !"- मेहमान बोला-" मैं आपके नाम से वाकिफ हूँ | मुझे आपसे मिलकर ख़ुशी हुई|"
"मुझे होगी"- सुनील सहज भाव से बोला -" जब मुझे आपका परिचय प्राप्त होगा|"
वो हद्बदय , फिर ठठाकर हंसा , फिर बोला-" बन्दे को संजीव सहगल कहते हैं |"
"असल में जनाब कि तारीफ़?"
वो हद्बदय |
"क्या"- फिर बोला|
" संजीव सहगल तो कहते हैं ना ! असल में कौन हैं आप?"
"हा हा हा | जोक  मारा| भाई , असल में भी मैं संजीव सहगल ही हूँ|"
"मुझे आपसे मिलकर ख़ुशी हुई सहगल साहब |"
"मुझे भी|"
सुनील ने अपनी लकी स्ट्राइक का पैकेट निकलकर उसे यूं झटका दिया कि एक सिगरेट बहार उछल आया, उसने पैकेट सहगल कि तरफ बढाया | 
"सिगरेट लीजिये|"- वो बोला|
"नो, थैंक्स| मैं स्मोक नहीं करता|"
"आई सी|"
सुनील ने वही सिगरेट अपने होंठों से लगाया और लाइटर  से सुलगाया|

----------


## joker007

"सहगल साहब क्लब के पुराने मेम्बर हैं |- रमाकांत ने बताया  |सुनील कि भवें उठीं |
"तू सोच रहा होगा कि फिर तेरी इनसे कभी मुलाकात क्यूँ नहीं हुई!"
"मैं ऐन यही सोच रहा था|"
"मुझे मालूम है| तेरे वड्डे भाप जी से तेरी सोच कहीं छुपती है| ये अपने बिज़नस के सिलसिले में सूरत शिफ्ट कर गए थे| तीन साल बाद लौटे हैं|
लीवर कि एक स्थायी प्रॉब्लम के साथ, जिसकी वजह से ड्रिंक्स कि पाबन्दी है| और आगे जिसकी वजह से यहाँ आने से कतराते रहे| जैसे यहाँ कोई बोतल जबरन इनके मुंह से लगा देगा|"
"वो बात नहीं|"- सहगल तनिक विरोध्पूर्ण स्वर में बोला |
"जैसे कोई हरिद्वार जाये तो उसके लिए गंगा स्नान ज़रूरी हो| नहीं करेगा तो पुलिस पकड़ लेगी|"
"अरे , वो बात नहीं|"
"बहरहाल , इनकी एक प्रॉब्लम है जिसका ज़िक्र ये करने ही लगे थे कि तू आ गया| अब तू भी सुन ये क्या कहते हैं|"
"इन्हें ऐतराज़ नहीं होगा?"
"काहे का होगा ? ये क्या जानते नहीं कि टू हेड्स आर बेटर देन वन !"
सहगल ने सहमती में सर हिलाया |
" देखा !"
" क्या प्रॉब्लम है आपकी ?"- सुनील बोला |
" ये मेरे जितना सयाना तो नहीं लेकिन अपने इस हैंडीकैप पर पर्दा डालने के लिए इसने मेरे दिमाग से सोचने कि आदत बना ली हुई है इसलिए देखना , कुछ अच्छा ही सोचेगा | मैंने ठीक कहा ना  , काकाबल्ली ?"
" ठीक कहा |"- सुनील बोला |
" ज्युन्दा रह | हुन उचरो, मालको |"
जवाब में संजीव सहगल ने जेब से एक ज्वेलर्स बॉक्स जैसा लाल रंग का लम्बा, संकरा डिब्बा निकला और उसे खोलकर मेज़ पर रखा |
सुनील ने देखा डिब्बे में सात खाने थे जिनमे से ६ में रत्नजडित अंगूठियाँ मौजूद थीं और एक, दूसरा, खाना खली था |
" ये सात खाने " - वो बोला - " आप समझिये कि सोम से इतवार तक के सात दिन हैं और इनमे मौजूद अंगूठियों में जो नग जड़े हैं , वो क्रम से हैं मोती, मूंगा, पन्ना, पुखराज, हीरा, नीलम और मानक | डिब्बे का दूसरा खाना खाली है क्यूंकि इस खाने कि , मूंगा जड़ी अंगूठी मैं अपने बाएँ हाथ की "- उसने हाथ सामने करके दिखाया-" बाएँ से पहली ऊँगली में - कनकी ऊँगली में जिसे कि अंग्रेजी में लिटिल फिंगर कहते हैं- पहने हूँ | गुज़रे हुए कल को मैं दायें हाथ कि तर्जनी ऊँगली में मोती पहने था और आने वाले कल को, यानी कि बुधवार को, बाएँ  हाथ की दूसरी ऊँगली में यानी कि रिंग फिंगर में पन्ना पहनूंगा |"
" मतलब क्या हुआ इस ड्रिल का?"- सुनील हैरानी से बोला |
" एक बहुत बड़े महात्मा जी के आदेश पर मैं ये सब कर रहा हूँ | सात दिन , सात खाने, सात अंगूठियाँ | पहले दिन बाएँ हाथ कि कनकी ऊँगली मैं मोती, दुसरे दिन बाएँ हाथ कि दूसरी ऊँगली में मूंगा, तीसरे दिन बाएँ हाथ कि बीच कि ऊँगली में पन्ना, चौथे दिन बाएँ हाथ कि पहली ऊँगली मैं - इंडेक्स फिंगर में , तर्जनी ऊँगली - पुखराज , पांचवे दिन दायें हाथ कि पहली, कनकी, ऊँगली में हीरा, छठे दिन दायें हाथ कि दूसरी ऊँगली में, रिंग फिंगर में, नीलम और सातवें दिन दायें हाथ कि बीच कि ऊँगली में मानक | यही साइकिल आठवें दिन से फिर दोहराई जानी है | यानी कि आठवें दिन दायें हाथ कि तर्जनी ऊँगली में मोती, नवें दिन- मंगलवार , जो कि आज है- बाएँ हाथ कि कनकी ऊँगली में- लिटिल फिंगर में- मूंगा एंड सो ऑन, एंड सो ऑन| आप समझे मेरी बात ?"
"ये सिलसिला कब तक चलेगा?"
"४९ दिन तक| तब तक जब तक कि मैं हर दिन हर ऊँगली पर हर नग पेहें चुकूँगा |"
"हासिल?"
"मेरा ऐसा कायापलट होगा कि देखने सुनने वाले भौचक्के रह जायेंगे|"
"क्या देखेंगे? क्या सुनेंगे?"
"मेरा लीवर मुकम्मल तौर से ठीक हो जायेगा | मेरी आँख के नीचे का ये मस्सा यूँ गायब हो जायेगा कि मैं टटोलता ही रह जाऊंगा कि ये सिकुड़ता सिकुड़ता खाल के भीतर घुस गया या झाड़कर गिर गया|"
सुनील के चेहरे पर गहरे अविश्वास के भाव आये |
" इस मस्से कि बाबत डॉक्टर्स का कहना है कि इसकी जड़ इतनी गहरी और इतनी फैली हुई है कि इसे काटकर हटाया जायेगा तो ये फिर उग आयेगा और कोई बड़ी बात नहीं कि दोबारा उग आने पर ये आकार में पहले से बड़ा हो|"
"अभी मटर जितना है, फिर बेर जितना हो जायेगा?"
"हो सकता है!"
"हो सकने को तो यह भी हो सकता है कि आपके  इस अनुष्ठान से मस्सा तो सलामत रहे और आप गायब हो जायें |"
" आप मजाक कर रहे हैं | आप मेरी आस्था कि खिल्ली उड़ा रहे हैं|"
" मैं जादू टोने में विश्वास नहीं रखता |"
" ये जादू टोना नहीं है, धार्मिक अनुष्ठान है, जिसका परिणाम अवश्यसंभावी है|"

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

> दोस्तों ये नावेल बहुत ही मशहूर  लेखक " सुरेंदर मोहन पाठक" जी नए लिखा है... शायद आप में से बहुत लोग उन्हें जानते भी होंगे.. मुझे ये नावेल बहुत पसंद आया तो मैं आप सब से भी बांटने की कोशिश करूँगा.. कृपया अगर अच्छा लगे तो आप इस सूत्र को रेट करें और कमेंट्स और रेपो दे कर हौसला बढाएं... मैं अभी कहानी की शुरुआत मतलब इंट्रोडक्शन रंगीन में लिखूंगा.. और कुछ अगर अलग से बताना होगा तो वो भी रंगीन में ही लिखूंगा... धन्य वाद..


अगर पूरा नावेल लिखा तो अत्यंत ही अच्छा प्रयास होगा थैंक्स इस नावेल के लिये

----------


## joker007

"आपको ख्वाब देखने का पूरा अधिकार है|""महात्मा जी की फीस कितनी भरी ?"
" वो फीस चार्ज नहीं करते |"
" दक्षिणा तो स्वीकार करते होंगे  | कितनी दी ?"
" पचास हज़ार |"
" और ये अंगूठियाँ भी किसी ख़ास जगह से, ख़ास ज्वेलर से, मुहैया की होंगी जहाँ की महात्मा जी की कमीशन होगी !"
" आप अब मेरा ही नहीं, मेरे गुरूजी का भी अपमान कर रहे हैं |"
" रत्न तो ९ होते हैं|"
" हाँ ! लेकिन गोमेद और लहसुनिया का मेरे अनुष्ठान में कोई दखल नहीं |"
"क्यूँ?"
" क्यूंकि राहू और केतु का कोई दखल नहीं| मेरे अनुष्ठान में सात ग्रहों का दखल है और सात गृह उन सात रत्नों का प्रतिनिधित्व करते हैं जिनके मैंने अभी नाम लिए|"
" अब प्रॉब्लम क्या है ? अंदेशा है कल बुध नहीं होगा, सीधे गुरु आ जायेगा और आपका अनुष्ठान खंडित हो जायेगा ?"
" मिस्टर सुनील !"
" ओके ! ओके!"
" आप नास्तिक जान पड़ते हैं|"
" वो किस्सा फिर कभी| लिहाज़ा कोई और बात है?"
"हाँ!"
" क्या?"
" एक अंगूठी चोरी हो गयी है |"
" क्या ! पूरी तो हैं | ६ इस डिब्बे में हैं और सातवीं आप पहने हैं|"
" पांचवी , हीरे की अंगूठी , नकली है | ये अंगूठी मेरी नहीं है | किसी ने असली अंगूठी चुराकर उसकी जगह पर मिलती जुलती अंगूठी रख दी है |"
" हीरा कीमती था ?"
" हीरा कीमती ही होता है |"
" इतना कीमती था की आप उसकी भरपाई अफोर्ड नहीं कर सकते ?"
" इतना कीमती तो नहीं था |"
" तो फिर ?"
" मुझे उम्मीद नहीं की किसी ने हीरे की कीमत की वजह से अंगूठी चोरी की थी | ऐसा होता तो उसने एक ही अंगूठी से सब्र न किया होता, ये तमाम की तमाम अंगूठियाँ चुरा ली होतीं , खासतौर से तब जबकि ये पुखराज और ये नीलम तो हीरे से भी कीमती हैं |"
" ठीक ! तो चोरी की और क्या वजह होगी ?"
" जो वजह मेरी समझ में आती है- और जो मेरी चिंता का विषय है, मेरी मौजूदा प्रॉब्लम है - वो ये है की चोरी गयी अंगूठी के ज़रिये कोई मुझे किसी क्राइम में फंसना चाहता है |"
" जी !"
" अगर मेरी अंगूठी किसी मौका-इ-वारदात पर पायी जाती है तो इलज़ाम लगाती ऊँगली मेरी तरफ उठेगी या नहीं उठेगी ?"
" चोरी गयी अंगूठी पर आपका नाम लिखा था ?"
" नहीं, ऐसा न था, न ऐसा होता है लेकिन फिर भी उसकी शिनाख्त मेरी अंगूठी के तौर पर हो सकती है |"
" कैसे ?"
" मैं समझाता हूँ | आप जानते हैं के चारों उँगलियाँ अपने घेरे मैं एक बराबर नहीं होती इसलिए जुदा ऊँगली की अंगूठी का जुदा नाप होता है | नहीं ?"
" हाँ |"
" लेकिन मैं तो हर अंगूठी हर ऊँगली में पहनता हूँ और आगे ४९ दिन पूरे होने तक पहनूंगा | अंगूठियाँ सात हैं लेकिन उँगलियाँ आठ हैं लिहाज़ा हर दिन नयी साइकिल में अंगूठी की पोजीशन बदल जाएगी | अपने अनुष्ठान की शुरुआत में मैंने मोती जड़ी अंगूठी बाएँ हाथ की कनकी ऊँगली में पहनी जिसका घेरा तमाम उँगलियों से सबसे कम है लेकिन सोमवार दोबारा आने पर उस अंगूठी का मुकाम दायें हाथ की तर्जनी ऊँगली था, लेकिन वो अंगूठी मुझे वहां भी फिट थी |"
" कैसे ?"
" आप खुद देखिये कैसे ! कोई एक अंगूठी उठाइए और उसे बारी बारी तमाम उँगलियों में पहनिए - अंगूठों पर भी पहनिए - और देखिये की वो सब जगह फिट आयेगी | वो न किसी ऊँगली में ढीली होगी और न कहीं उसको पहनने  में आपको दिक्कत आयेगी |"
सुनील और रमाकांत दोनों ने वो तजुर्बा किया और उसकी बात को सच पाया |
" कोई स्प्रिंग एक्शन जान पड़ता है, मालको |" - रमाकांत धीरे से बोला - " अंगूठी को दबाव, प्रेस करो तो डायमीटर कम हो जाता है, उसे खींचो तो वो खींचकर , फैलकर, बड़ा हो जाता है |"
सुनील ने सहमति में सर हिलाया |
" यही  बात है|" - सहगल बोला - " सोने की आम  अंगूठियों में ताम्बे  की मिलावट होती है जिसकी वजह से २४ कैरट गोल्ड में जो नेचुरल लचक होती है वो घटती है और उसमे मजबूती आती है | इस अंगूठी में ताम्बे की जगह किन्ही ख़ास धातुओं का सम्मिश्रण है जो इसमें वो खासियत पैदा करता है जिसे मल्होत्रा साहब ने स्प्रिंग एक्शन कहा | ये एक ख़ास बहुत ही नायाब कारीगरी है जिसके कारीगर सिर्फ राजनगर, मुंबई और सूरत में पाए जाते हैं | और वो ख़ास नायाब कारीगरी ही मेरी इन अंगूठियों की ख़ास शिनाख्त की वजह है | इस टॉप की कारीगरी के ३-४ कारीगर ही हैं जिनमे से एक ने - कस्तूरीलाल ज्वेलर्स ने - मेरी ये अंगूठियाँ बनायीं हैं | अब अगर मेरी चोरी गयी हीरे की अंगूठी किसी क्राइम कट स्पॉट पे पायी जाती है तो इसकी नायाब एक्सक्लूसिव कारीगरी पुलिस की जानकारी में ए बिना नहीं रहने वाली | और ये बात भी उनकी जानकारी में ए बिना नहीं रहने वाली की इस कारीगरी के कारीगर राजनगर में ३-४ ही हैं | पुलिस अंगूठी के साथ जब मेरे वाले कारीगर के पास पहुंचेगी तो वो अंगूठी हाथ में आते ही बोल देगा - संजीव सहगल, ४२ - विवेकनगर |"

----------


## joker007

मित्रों अपने अमूल्य विचार ज़रूर रखें.. जैसे ही टाइम मिलता रहेगा मैं अपडेट करता रहूँगा..

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आपका प्रयास बहुत ही मेहनत भरा है दोस्त , इसे जारी रखिये  :salut:

----------


## joker007

" हूँ |" - सुनील गंभीरता से बोला - " क्राइम के स्पॉट से आपकी क्या मुराद है ?"" कहीं कोई डकेती पड़ जाती है, कोई क़त्ल हो जाता है, कोई ज़बर्ज़िना की वारदात हो जाती है, मेरी चोरी गयी अंगूठी डकेतों द्वारा खोली गयी सेफ में पड़ी पाई जाती है या मकतूल ( मरा हुआ आदमी ) के करीब पड़ी पायी जाती है या बलात्कार की, शिकार लड़की की मुट्ठी में पायी जाती है तो बताइए मेरा क्या होगा ?"
" आपका पुलिंदा बंध जायेगा |"
" क्या ?"
" योर गूस विल बे कुक्ड | योर वैगन विल बी  फिक्स्ड | इन अदर वर्ड्स , वही होगा जिसका आपको अंदेशा है |"
" यस |"
" तो आपको अंदेशा है की आपकी वो ख़ास-ख़ास शिनाख्त वाली ख़ास अंगूठी किसी क्राइम के मौका-इ-वारदात पर प्लांटेड पायी जा सकती है ?"
" हाँ |"
" लगता है कोई ख़ास क्राइम है आपके ज़ेहन में |"
" है तो सही |"
" कौन सा ?"
" क़त्ल |"
" आपकी हीरे की अंगूठी किसी क़त्ल के मौका-इ-वारदात से बरामद हो सकती है ?"
" भले ही न हो लेकिन ऐसा हो तो सकता है !"
" क़त्ल ऐसा जिससे आपका कोई लेना देना न होगा ?"
" हाँ |"
" आपको बेगुनाह फ़साये जाने की कोशिश होगी ?"
" मुझे ऐसा अंदेशा है |"
" आपकी बेगुनाही का फैसला कौन करेगा ?"
" मैं ही करूँगा |"
" भले ही आप झूठ  बोल दें |"
" अगर मैं दोस्तों के बीच में हूँ तो उन्हें मेरी बात पर यकीन लाना चाहिए |"
" दोस्तों के ही बीच में हो, मालको" - रमाकांत बोला- "अपना सुनील जर्नलिस्ट है न, इसलिए बाल की खाल निकलने की इसको आदत है |"
सहगल खामोश रहा |
" अंगूठी हीरे की चोरी हुई है |" - सुनील बोला - " हीरा पहनने का आपका दिन शुक्रवार है | फ़र्ज़ कीजिये जिस क़त्ल का आपको अंदेशा है वो इतवार को होता है जो की मानक पहनने का दिन है | उस रोज़ मौका-इ-वारदात पर आपकी हीरे की अंगूठी प्लांट किया जाना कैसे  चलेगा ?"
" जैसा की मैंने कहा, और जैसा तुमने अभी खुद आजमाया, खूबी अंगूठी में है, उसके नाग में नहीं है | कोई मेरी हीरे की अंगूठी में से हीरा निकाल कर उसमे मानक जड़ देगा और अंगूठी को फिर मौका-इ-वारदात पर प्लांट करेगा | ऐसे चलेगा |"
" इसका मतलब तो ये हुआ की जिस किसी की भी आपको फंसाने की मंशा है - या होगी - वो आपकी स्पेशल अंगूठियों से, उनको धारण करने की साइकिल से और आपके अनुष्ठान से वाकिफ है !"
" ज़ाहिर है |"
" कोई ऐसा शख्स है आपकी निगाह में ?"
" हाँ |"
" इस सिलसिले से काफी लोग वाकिफ हैं ?"
" हैं तो सही |"
" क्यूंकि आप ही अपने अनुष्ठान का, अपने गुरूजी का बखान करते रहते हैं, उनकी फूंक लेते रहते हैं |"
" फूंक वाली कोई बात नहीं |"
" लेकिन बखान आप करते हैं |"
" हाँ | श्रेष्ठजनों का बखान किया ही जाता है | करना ही चाहिए |"
" आपकी हैसियत इन अंगूठियों पर इन्वेस्ट करने की न होती तो तब आप अपने इस अनुष्ठान में कैसे शरीक होते ? अंगूठियाँ आपको आपका श्रेष्ठजन मुहैया करता ?"
" गुरूजी क्यों कराते , कैसे कराते ? वो सांसारिक मोहमाया त्याग चुके हैं |"
" तो फिर दक्षिणा क्यों स्वीकार करते हैं ?"
" जनहित के लिए | परोपकार के लिए |"
" तो फिर आपने ये क्यों कहा की अंगूठियाँ आपको गुरूजी क्यों मुहैया कराते ? कैसे कराते ? परोपकार का नलका क्या ख़ास लोगों के लिए ही बहता है ?"
" तुम समझते नहीं हो |"
" क्या नहीं समझता ?"
" ये अंगूठियाँ दो लाख से ऊपर की हैं | परोपकार में भी इतनी बड़ी रकम किसी एक आदमी पर खर्च करने का क्या मतलब ? कार्य जब सर्वजन हिताय हो तो सैंकड़ों हज़ारों का भला सोचा जाता है, किसी एक जन का नहीं |"
" बहरहाल गनीमत हुई की आपकी इस अनुष्ठान का खर्चा अफोर्ड करने की हैसियत थी |"
" यही समझ लो |"
" और इसी वजह से गुरूजी को आपकी कद्र हुई - आप उनके प्रेफेरेड क्लाइंट बने क्यूंकि आप खर्च अफोर्ड कर सकते थे, उनकी दक्षिणा भर सकते थे ?"
वो सकपकाया |
" श्रेष्ठजन जब किसी की औकात नापते हैं तो फीता उसके दिल के गिर्द लपेटते हैं, जेब के गिर्द नहीं |"

----------


## joker007

" मैं ... मैं जाता हूँ ।"" बै जाओ , मालको " - रमाकांत जल्दी से बोला - " ठण्ड रखो ।"
" आँखों के आगे गुरु की निंदा सुनने से गौहत्या का अपराध लगता है ।"
" हुन छड्डो वी । सोच सबकी अपनी अपनी होती है । दुसरे की सोच को, खयालात को - भले ही बेहूदा हो, वहशी हों - जगह देने के लिए वड्डा दिल होना चाहिए । वड्डा दिल वड्डे आदमी के पास होता है । तुम वड्डे आदमी हो । हो की नहीं हो ?"
" मैं मामूली आदमी हूँ ।"- वो होंठों में बुदबुदाया ।
" वड्डे आदमियों में मामूली आदमी हो । वैसे ही जैसे अरबपतियों की सोहबत में कोई करोडपति होता है । नहीं ?"
वो खामोश रहा ।
" तू पूछ ओये कोट्टी निमं ।"- रमाकांत  से बोला ।
सुनील जबरन मुस्कुराया ।
" अब चाहते क्या हैं, जनाब !"- वो मीठे स्वर में बोला ।
" यही चाहता हूँ "- वो कठिन स्वर में बोला - " की कोई मेरे गले न पड़े । चोरी गयी अंगूठी आइन्दा दिनों में मेरे लिए बवालेजान न बन जाये ।"
" इंटरेस्टिंग  सिचुएशन है ।"
" वो तो है, प्यारयो "- रमाकांत बोला- " अब मेरे दिमाग से सोच के ये बताओ की इसका तोड़ क्या है ? कैसे सहगल साहब उस अंदेशे से निजात पाएं जो इनकी हालत बद् किये है ?"
सुनील ने सिगरेट का लम्बा काश लगाया ।
" ये डिब्बा "- फिर बोला - " आप हर वक़्त अपने पास रखते हैं ?"
" कभी रखता हूँ, कभी नहीं रखता ।"- सहगल बोला - " नहीं रखता तो वो एक अंगूठी इसमें से निकलकर जेब में रख लेता हूँ जिसकी अगली बारी होती है ।"
" अंगूठी बदलने का कोई वक़्त मुक़र्रर है ?"
" हाँ ! आधी रात के तुरंत बाद का , जबकि तारीख बदलती है, वक़्त बदलता है ।"
" इसलिए अगली अंगूठी पास रख लेते हैं ताकि आधी रात अगर कभी घर से बहार हो जायें तो आप अंगूठी बदल सकें ?"
" हाँ ।"
" घर से बहार आधी रात करने का प्रोग्राम न हो तो आप ऐसा नहीं करते ?"
" फिर क्या ज़रुरत है ?"
" घर में हों तो ये अंदेशा नहीं होता की सो जायेंगे और अंगूठी बदलने के वक़्त गुज़र जाने की आपको खबर नहीं लगेगी ?"
" होता है । इसलिए रात बारह बजे से पहले मैं सोता ही नहीं ।"
" काफी कड़ा अनुष्ठान है ।"
" कोई प्रॉब्लम नहीं । मेरे को वैसे भी आधी रात से पहले सोने की आदत नहीं ।"
" घर में हों तो ये डिब्बा कहाँ रखते हैं ?"
" बेडरूम में । बीएड की एक साइड टेबल पर।"
" ये हीरे की अंगूठी नकली लगती तो नहीं ।"
" देखने में नहीं लगती लेकिन दो बातें इसकी पोल खोलती हैं । एक तो हीरा बहुत घटिया क्वालिटी का है और  अंगूठी में साइज़ के सेल्फ एडजस्टमेंट वाला गुण नहीं क्योंकि ये मिश्रित धातु से नहीं बनी, विशेष कारीगरी से नहीं बनी ।"
" जो फर्क हैं वो आपको ही मालुम पड़े , आम आदमी को तो न मालूम पड़ते ?"
" ज़ाहिर है ।"
" इसलिए आप यकीन से कह सके की ये अंगूठी आपकी नहीं ।"
" हाँ ।"
" मिली कहाँ ?"
" यहीं , इस डिब्बे में ही मिली, डिब्बे के उस पांचवें खाने में ही मिली जिसमे की असली अंगूठी होनी चाहिए थी ।"
" इसका मतलब तो ये हुआ की चोर की आपके बेडरूम तक पहुँच थी ?"

----------


## joker007

मित्रों अगर आपको कहानी पसंद नहीं आ रही हो तो भी बताएं।। मैं इसे रोक दूंगा।।।

----------


## Sameerchand

> मित्रों अगर आपको कहानी पसंद नहीं आ रही हो तो भी बताएं।। मैं इसे रोक दूंगा।।।


*जोकर बंधू, सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक की उपन्यास किसको पसंद नहीं आएगी। आप इसे जारी रखे, बहुत अच्छी मिस्ट्री थ्रिलर नावेल हैं।*

----------


## joker007

समीर भाई किसी का कोई जवाब ही नहीं आ रहा था।। सब आते हैं और पढ़ कर निकल लेते हैं . इतनी मेहनत  लगती है लिखने में। कम से कम बताना तो चाहिए।।

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भाई किसी का कोई जवाब ही नहीं आ रहा था।। सब आते हैं और पढ़ कर निकल लेते हैं . इतनी मेहनत  लगती है लिखने में। कम से कम बताना तो चाहिए।।


*आपकी मेहनत को बंधू मैं दिल से सलाम करता हूँ। इस नावेल को टाइप करने में कितनी मेहनत रही होगी यह तो आप ही जानते होंगे, फिर भी मैं महसूस कर सकता हूँ। आपके मेहनत और जोश के लिए मेरी तरफ से छोटा सा तोहफा।।।।  +++++*

----------


## joker007

> *आपकी मेहनत को बंधू मैं दिल से सलाम करता हूँ। इस नावेल को टाइप करने में कितनी मेहनत रही होगी यह तो आप ही जानते होंगे, फिर भी मैं महसूस कर सकता हूँ। आपके मेहनत और जोश के लिए मेरी तरफ से छोटा सा तोहफा।।।।  +++++*


समीर भाई आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया।। आप जैसे लोग ही मुझे यहाँ प्रेरित करते हैं लिखने के लिए .. एक बार फिर से आपको धन्यवाद ..

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

> समीर भाई किसी का कोई जवाब ही नहीं आ रहा था।। सब आते हैं और पढ़ कर निकल लेते हैं . इतनी मेहनत  लगती है लिखने में। कम से कम बताना तो चाहिए।।


आप की मेह्नत  के मैं भूरि भूरि   प्रसंसा करता हु प्लीज लिखना जारी रखे

----------


## Tutu

आपकी कहानी मजेदार है।
कृपया सूत्र की गति बनाए रखे।

----------


## badboy123455

*कहानी अच्छी हे ,जारी रखिये 
मेरी तरफ से ++*

----------


## sushilnkt

अच्छी कहानी के लिए .............++

----------


## tarun_bharatpur

Nice Stroy sahi ja rahe ho bhai lekin update thoda tej karo **************************************************  **************************************************  ****************** REPO ADDED

----------


## joker007

शुक्रिया मित्रों आज अपडेट करूँगा इसे ....

----------


## joker007

" ऐसा ही जान पड़ता है ।"" डिब्बा आपके साथ होता , आपकी जेब में होता, तो उसे जेब से निकाल लेना और अंगूठी बदल कर वापिस रख देना तो मुमकिन न होता ?"
" ज़ाहिर है ।"
" ऐसा कोई शख्स है आपकी निगाह में जो इस हरकत को अंजाम दे सकता हो ?"
" नहीं ।"
" होगा तो कोई करीबी ही ! कोई गैर भला क्यूँ आपको किसी फर्जी केस में फ़साना चाहेगा ?"
" गैर भी ऐसा कर सकता है । किसी वाकिफ की शेह पर गैर भी ऐसा कर सकता है ।"
" ठीक । जिस क़त्ल के केस में आपको खुद को फंसाए जाने का अंदेशा है, वो हो चूका है या अभी होना है ?"
" मुझे नहीं मालुम ।"
" सब आपका वहम भी हो सकता है ।"
" होने को क्या नहीं हो सकता । लेकिन वहम क़त्ल की बाबत हो सकता है, चोरी की बाबत तो नहीं हो सकता ? ये बात तो स्थापित तथ्य है कि मेरी अंगूठी चोरी हुई है और उसकी जगह नकली अंगूठी प्लांट की गयी है । ये भी हकीकत है की चोरी प्रॉफिट मोटिव से नहीं की गयी वरना सभी अंगूठियाँ - ये डिब्बा ही - गायब होती । सिर्फ एक अंगूठी चुरायी जाना और उसकी जगह नकली अंगूठी प्लांट किया जाना अपनी ज़ुबानी कुछ तो कहता है !"
" ठीक । हेराफेरी की खबर कब लगी ?"
" आज सुबह ही ।"
" शुक्र को हीरे की अंगूठी की बारी है । क्या करेंगे ?"
" शुक्र से पहले नयी अंगूठी तैयार करवाऊंगा ।"
" इतनी जल्दी तैयार हो जाएगी अंगूठी ?"
" हो जाएगी । दो दिन का काम है । बीच में पूरे दो दिन हैं अभी ।"
" खर्चा क्या होगा ?"
" पच्चीस हज़ार ।"
" लिहाज़ा जो अंगूठी चोरी गयी, वो पच्चीस हज़ार की थी ?"
" हाँ ।"
" और ये ? इस सब्सटीट्यूट रिंग की क्या कीमत होगी ?"
" इसमें तो सोने की ही कीमत है, हीरा तो नकली है ।"
" क्या कीमत है ?"
" पांच - छः हज़ार ।"
" ऐसी अंगूठी बनवाने में भी दो दिन लगेंगे  ?"
" ऐसी तो दो घंटे में बन जाएगी । बनी बनायीं भी मिल सकती है ।"
" आप ऐसी-नकली - तीन - चार अंगूठियाँ वेस्ट करना अफोर्ड कर सकते हैं ?"
" क्या मतलब ?"
" पच्चीस हज़ार रुपये मेज़ पर रखिये, मैं आपको अपनी दुश्वारी से, अपने अंदेशे से निजात पाने की तरकीब बताता हूँ ।"

----------


## joker007

" तुम एक बात समझते हो न ?"" क्या ?"
" मैं ये नहीं चाहता की अंगूठी की वजह से पुलिस मेरे तक पहुंचे और मैं अपने आपको बेगुनाह साबित करने में कामयाब हो जून, मैं तो चाहता हूँ की पुलिस मेरे तक पहुंचे ही नहीं, पुलिस को मेरी तरफ तवज्जोह ही न जाये, पुलिस उसकी खासियत की वजह से अंगूठी को पहचान ही न पाए ।"
" मुझे पूरी उम्मीद है की जो आप चाहते हैं वही होगा ।"
सहगल ने ख़ामोशी से टेबल पर हज़ार हज़ार के पच्चीस नोट रखे ।
रमाकांत की आँखों में चमक आई, वो ख़ास चमक आई जो नगदाऊ के नज़ारे से ही पैदा होती थी ।
" नकली अंगूठी भी रखिये ।" - सुनील बोला ।
सहगल की भवें उठीं ।
" आपके किस काम की ?"
उसने सहमति में सर हिलाया, फिर नोटों के ऊपर अंगूठी राखी ।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

अटका दिया न   स्पोट पर  :Monkey:

----------


## joker007

" अब बोलो ।" - फिर बोला ।" सुनिए ।" - सुनील बोला - " फ़र्ज़ कीजिये पुलिस किसी मौका-ए -वारदात से  आपकी चोरी गयी, जेन्युइन अंगूठी बरामद करती है तो वो लोग क्या करेंगे ? वो आपके  सुझाये तरीके से अंगूठी की शिनाख्त करेंगे । लेकिन अगर पुलिस पहले कोई और अंगूठी पहले बरामद करती है तो वो उसकी  शिनाख्त की कोशिश करेंगे और ज़ाहिर है की न कोई शिनाख्त होगी और न  हाथ कुछ लगेगा । अगर वो कोई और अंगूठी और पहले बरामद करती है तो उसकी भी कोई शिनाख्त नहीं होगी तो आपकी असली अंगूठी का बरामदी में नंबर तीसरा होगा और वो सहेज ही सोच लेंगे की जैसी डेड लीड पहली दो अंगूठियाँ थीं वैसी ही शक्ल सूरत में मिलती जुलती वो तीसरी - आप वाली , असली अंगूठी थी । आप समझे ?"
" ठीक से नहीं समझा ।"
" दिमाग पर जोर दीजियेगा , समझ जायेंगे । आप अपनी अंगूठी की स्पेशलिटी से वाकिफ हैं, पुलिस को ऐसी कोई वाकफियत नहीं होगी । उनको पहली - आम, मामूली - अंगूठी मिलेगी तो उनकी पड़ताल से वो अम्म और मामूली ही साबित होगी, वैसी ही दूसरी अंगूठी मिलेगी तो उसकी बाबत भी उनका वही नतीजा होगा, फिर तीसरी- आप वाली , शक्ल सूरत में पहली दो अंगूठियों जैसी ही - अंगूठी मिलेगी तो वो सहज ही ये नतीजा निकाल लेंगे की वो भी पहली दो अंगूठियों जैसी ही थी । अब समझे ।"
" समझा तो सही, लेकिन मेरे वाली अंगूठी की बरामदी से पहले वैसी दो और अंगूठियाँ ...."
" या तीन ! या चार ।"
" ... क्योंकर बरामद होंगी ?"
" जवाब "- सुनील ने मेज़ पर पड़े नोटों की तरफ इशारा किया - " सामने रखा तो है ।"
" तुम्हारा मतलब है ...."
" अब क्या पूरा खाका खींचकर समझाना होगा ?"
" लेकिन ..."
" मालको , हुन छड्डो पिच्छा ।" रमाकांत बोला - " वो फिरंगियों की जुबां में कहते हैं की नहीं कि इग्नोरेंस इज ब्लिस ।"
" अज्ञान वरदान है ।" - सुनील ने तर्जुमा किया ।
" ठीक । ठीक ।" - उसने जोश से सुनील का हाथ थामा और उसे हैण्ड पंप के  की  ऊपर नीचे चलाया - " सुनील, आई एम वैरी ग्लैड टू मीट यू ।"
" सो ऍम आई , सर । बाई दा वे , काम क्या करते हैं आप ?"
" काम ?"
" व्हाट इज योर लाइन ऑफ़ बिज़नेस ?"
" मेरा मोटर पार्ट्स का बिज़नेस है । विवेकनगर में ही । नीचे शोरूम है , ऊपर रहता हूँ । तारकपुर में छोटी सी फैक्ट्री है ।"
" मैंने तो समझा था आप ज्वेलर होंगे ।"
" नहीं । शुरू से ही इसी धंधे में हूँ । पहले पार्टनरशिप थी । पार्टनर ने ही सूरत ब्रांच खोली थी तो मुझे वहां धकेल दिया था । अब इस बिज़नेस में मेरी खुदमुख्तियारी है ।"
" शादी ?"
" कहाँ ! कोई ढंग की लड़की करती ही नहीं । मुंह पर " - उसने एक ऊँगली से अपनी आँख के नीचे के मस्से को छुआ - " मसखरा जो खड़ा है ।"
" लिहाज़ा जो अनुष्ठान आप कर रहे हैं , वो डबल पर्पस है । मस्सा झड जायेगा तो मनपसंद शादी भी हो जाएगी ।"
" वो बात भी है ।" - वो उठ खड़ा हुआ - " अब मैं  हूँ ... एक आखिरी दरख्वास्त के साथ ।"
" वो क्या ?"
" ये अंगूठी वाली बात राज़ ही रहे । मेरी हीरे वाली अंगूठी के साथ हेराफेरी हुई है, ये बात आम हो जाना भी मेरे लिए किसी दुश्वारी का बायस बन सकता है ।"
" फिक्रां न करो , मालको ।" - रमाकांत बोला - "  से कोई बात बहार नहीं जा सकती ।"
" थैंक्यू ।"
वो वहां से रुखसत हो गया ।

----------


## dhanrajk75

अच्छी नावेल के लिए + + +

----------


## joker007

> अच्छी नावेल के लिए + + +


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## joker007

" क्या मर्ज़ी है भाई तेरी ?" - पीछे रमाकांत बोला ।" साथी से मोहब्बत है " - सुनील हँसता हुआ तरन्नुम में बोला - " उसी की ख़ुशी की है ।"
" क्या मतलब ?"
" नगदाऊ मतलब ।" - सुनील ने नोटों की तरफ इशारा किया - " जिस चीज़ के लिए मरते जाते हो, उसका मतलब नहीं समझते ?"
" समझता हूँ । तू कमला है और मुझे कमला समझता है । ओये , ये समझना क्या बहुत मुश्किल है मेरे वास्ते की ये नगदऊ तूने किस खर्चे पानी के फेर में लिया है ।"
" जब मालूम है तो फिर पूछते क्यूँ हो ?"
" ओये, माँ सदके , मेरा सवाल तेरी मर्ज़ी के बाबत था ।"
" वो मैं बताता हूँ । पहले तुम मुझे एक बात बताओ ।"
" केडी ?"
" तुम्हारी रिसेप्शनिस्ट को क्या हुआ ?"
" क्या हुआ ?"
" सवाल मैंने पूछा है ।"
" जवाब भी तू दे । बोल क्या हुआ ?"
" रो रही थी ।"
" क्या !"
" या समझ लो की रुआंसी थी । आंसू छुपा रही थी । वो हमेशा हंसती मुस्कुराती रहने वाली लड़की है ..."
" इसीलिए तो रिसेप्शनिस्ट है ।"
" .... मैंने उसे कभी संजीदा नहीं देखा । कोइ प्रोब्लेम है उसके साथ । कोई गंभीर प्रॉब्लम है, तभी परेशां थी , पशेमान थी ।"
" कमली माईयवी ! कोई प्रॉब्लम थी तो मेरे को बोलती !" - वो ठिठका , फिर बोला - " लेकिन कुछ बोला तो था उसने । क्या बोला था ? हाँ, उसके छोटे भाई के साथ कोई पंगा था । मैंने उसे बोला था अपने भाई को यहाँ बुलाये । तौबा । खामख्वाह गाली बक दी । क्या पता उसने भाई को बुलाया भी हुआ हो ! वो संजीव सहगल एकाएक आ गया न इसलिए उसकी तरफ से तवज्जोह हट गयी । मैं सब दुरुस्त कर दूंगा ।"
" कर दोगे  नहीं, करो ।"
" क्या मतलब ?"
" पहले करो । अभी करो । मेरे से तो बेचारी की शक्ल नहीं देखि जा रही थी । वो तो ऐसी ..."
" हला हला । अब एक मिनट चुप कर ।"
रमाकांत ने एक्सटेंशन फ़ोन उठाया और बजर बजाकर रिसेप्शनिस्ट से बात करने लगा ।
उस दौरान सुनील ने नया सिगरेट सुलगा लिया । 
एक मिनट बाद रमाकांत ने फ़ोन वापस क्रैडल पर रखा और उसने भी नया सिगरेट सुलगाया ।

----------


## joker007

दरवाज़ा खुला और एक नवयुवक के साथ रिसेप्शनिस्ट सोनल सिक्का ने भीतर कदम रखा ।
सुनील ने नोट किया की सोनल की सूरत तब भी मातमी थी जबकि नवयुवक के चेहरे पर असहिष्णुता के ऐसे भाव थे जैसे वो राज़ी से वहां न आया हो , उसे वहां आने के लिए मजबूर किया गया हो ।
" आओ " - रमाकांत बोला - " बैठो ।"
दोनों दो कुर्सियों पर अगल बगल बैठ गए ।
रमाकांत ने आँख भरकर युवक की तरफ देखा ।
" ये मेरा छोटा भाई है ।" - सोनल धीरे से बोली - " विशाल । .... विशाल, ये मेरे बॉस और एम्प्लायर मिस्टर मल्होत्रा हैं ।"
युवक ने संदिग्ध भाव से सुनील की तरफ देखा ।
" ये बॉस के फ्रेंड सुनील चक्रवर्ती हैं ।"
युवक ने सहमति में सर हिलाया ।
" क्यों, भई !" - रमाकांत बोला- " कोई राम सलाम नहीं सीखा ?"
युवक हडबडाया ।
" हेल्लो !" - फिर बोला ।
" सर ।"
" हेल्लो, सर !"
" बल्कि नमस्ते कर ।"
" नमस्ते, जनाब ।"
" शावाशे ! हुन ..."
तभी दरवाज़ा खुला और चौखट पर संजीव सहगल प्रकट हुआ ।
रमाकांत ने अप्रसन्न भाव से उसकी तरफ देखा ।
" मेरी कार की चाभी यहाँ रह गयी "- फिर उसकी निगाह विशाल पर पड़ी, वो हैरानी से बोला - " अरे विशाल, तुम यहाँ क्या कर रहे हो ?"
" आप बहार चलो, मालको "- रमाकांत बोला - " चाबी पीछे आती है ।"
" लेकिन ..."
" चाबी आती है ।"- रमाकांत पहले से ज्यादा अप्रसन्न भाव से बोला ।
सहगल दरवाज़े पर से गायब हो गया । दरवाज़ा अपने आप बंद हो गया ।
" मत्थे मार माइंयावे दे ।"- पीछे रमाकांत बोला ।
सुनील ने मेज़ पर पड़ी कार की चाबी उठाई और उसके साथ वहां से बहार निकला ।
" सहगल साहब "- सुनील बहार खड़े सहगल को चाबी सौंपता बोला- " कम से कम दरवाज़ा नॉक तो करना चाहिए ।"
" मुझे नहीं मालूम था"- वो खेदपूर्ण स्वर में बोला- " की मेरे पार्किंग में जाकर लौटने में वो लोग वहां पहुँच गए थे । सॉरी ।

----------


## joker007

" आप विशाल सिक्का से वाकिफ हैं ?"" मामूली ।"
" उसकी बहन से ?"
" वो उसकी बहन  थी ?"
" हाँ । यहाँ रिसेप्शनिस्ट है । सोनल नाम है । मिले होंगे ?"
" सिर्फ रमाकांत के बाबत दरयाफ्त करने के लिए की वो कहाँ था । मैंने सूरत की तरफ ध्यान नहीं दिया था । रिसेप्शनिस्ट की तरफ कौन ध्यान देता है ?"
" आप बहन को नहीं जानते लेकिन भाई से आपकी मामूली वाकफियत है ?"
" हाँ । बोला तो ?"
" उसकी यहाँ आमद की खबर थी ?"
" किसकी ? विशाल की ?"
" हाँ ।"
" नहीं । कैसे होती ?"
" उसे देखकर हैरान क्यूँ हुए ?"
" मैं हैरान हुआ ?"
" आपके चेहरे का रंग उड़ गया था ।"
" नॉनसेंस ।"
" अभी भी उडा हुआ है ।"
" तुम किसी वहम से मुब्तला हो । ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है ।"
" मेरी निगाह में नुक्स है ?"
" अरे बोला न, ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है ।"
" ठीक है । नहीं है तो नहीं है ।"
" मेरा उस लड़के से कोई मतलब नहीं । कोई वास्ता नहीं ।"
" बढ़िया । नमस्ते ।"
सहगल घूमा और लम्बे डग भरता बाहर को बढ़ चला ।
सुनील वापस घूमा तो उसे कॉरिडोर के परले सिरे पर जौहरी दिखाई दिया । सुनील ने उसे हाथ से इशारे से करीब बुलाया । उसके करीब आने तक खुद वो वापिस ऑफिस में गया और मेज़ पर से अंगूठी और हज़ार के नोट उठा लाया ।
" एक काम करना है ।" - सुनील जौहरी से बोला - " रमाकांत खुद तुम्हें बोलता लेकिन वो बिजी है ।"
" एक ही बात है " - जौहरी अदब से बोला ।
" ये अंगूठी पकड़ो और ये रोकड़ा पकड़ो ।" - सुनील ने नकली हीरे की अंगूठी और हज़ार के नोट उसे सौंपे - " तुमने जौहरी बाज़ार जाना है और किसी बड़े ज्वेलर से ऐन ऐसी चार अंगूठियाँ खरीदनी हैं ।"
" नोट कितने हैं ?"
" पच्चीस ।"
" हीरे की चार अंगूठियाँ पच्चीस हज़ार में कैसे आ जाएँगी ?"
" हीरा नकली है । जिरकॉन है ।"
" ओह्ह !"
" सोना असली है लेकिन अंगूठी में सोने का वज़न छः सात ग्राम से ज्यादा नहीं मालूम पड़ता । फिर भी प्रॉब्लम हो तो अंगूठियाँ चार की जगह तीन खरीद लेना । ओके ?"
जौहरी ने सहमति में सर हिलाया ।
" लेकिन अहम् शर्त ये है कि तुम्हारी खरीद हुबहू इस नमूने जैसी होनी चाहिए ।"
" ठीक है ।"
" बोलना, तुम खुद डीलर हो, बहार से आये हो, फिर तुम्हारा काम बढ़िया होगा , उम्दा होगा ।"
" आजकल ज्वेलरी खरीदने के लिए नाम पता लिखना पड़ता है, साईन करने पड़ते हैं ।"
" फर्जी लिखना । ऐसे नाम पते  की कोई तस्दीक नहीं होती । ग्राहक जो नाम पता कैश मेमो पर दर्ज करता है, उसको उसकी सत्यता प्रमाणित करने के लिए नहीं बोला जाता । ये एक मैकेनिकल खानापूर्ति है जो लाखों की परचेस पर भी रूटीन के तौर पर की जाती है और जिसका कभी कोई फॉलोअप नहीं होता । ये बात मुझे यकीनी तौर पर मालूम है इसलिए इस सिलसिले में तुम्हारे सामने कोई प्रॉब्लम पेश नहीं होगी । सिर्फ इतनी एहतियात बरतना की किसी वाकिफ ज्वेलेर के पास न जाना ।"
" जौहरी बाज़ार में मुझे कोई नहीं जनता ।"
" तोलाराम जालान एंड संस को भूल रहे हो ।"
" सॉरी । उनके सिवाय मुझे कोई नहीं जानता ।"
" गुड । गेट अलौंग ।"
सुनील वापस रमाकांत के ऑफिस में दाखिल हुआ ।

----------


## joker007

रमाकांत ने प्रश्नसूचक नेत्रों से उसकी तरफ देखा ।
सुनील ने आँखों आँखों में उसे आश्वासन दिया और वापस अपनी कुर्सी पर बैठ गया ।
" अब बोलो " - रमाकांत भाई बहन की तरफ आकर्षित हुआ - " क्या बात है ?"
" वो साहब " - सोनल तनिक व्याकुल भाव से बोली - " जो अभी दरवाज़े पर से गए , कौन थे ?"
" तुम नहीं जानती उन्हें ?"
" नहीं ।"
" वो तो तुम्हे जानते लग रहे थे ।"
" विशाल को । विशाल को ।"
" तो इससे पूछो ।"
सोनल ने भाई की तरफ देखा ।
" तुम्हारा कोई मतलब नहीं ।" - विशाल शुष्क स्वर में बोला ।
सोनल ने आहत भाव से उसकी ओर देखा ।
वो परे देखने लगा ।
" अब बोलो " - रमाकांत बोला - " क्या बात है ?"
" मुझे मालूम होना चाहिए वो साहब कौन थे !" - सोनल बोली ।
" ऐ माईयवां इन्क्वायरी ऑफिस ए !" - वो भुनभुनाया ।
सोनल ने बेचैनी से पहलु बदला ।
" मौके का फायदा उठाना चाहिए " - सुनील धीरे से बोला - " ज़रूरी बात पहले करनी चाहिए ।"
सोनल ने सहमति में सर हिलाया ।
" मल्होत्रा साहब तुम्हारे एम्प्लायर हैं । इनका काम तुम्हारी जाती दुश्वारियां हल करना नहीं है । मेरे इसरार पर इन्होने ऐसा करना क़ुबूल किया है । इसलिए मौके का फायदा उठाओ और बोलो क्या प्रॉब्लम है तुम्हारी ?"
" विशाल की " - वो बोली - " प्रॉब्लम विशाल की है ।"
" क्या ?"
" ये बताता है ।"
" तुम्ही बताओ ।" - विशाल पूर्ववत शुष्क स्वर में बोला ।
" ठीक है । सर, आपने जवाहर सक्सेना का नाम सुना होगा ?'
" जो कोई फाइनेंस कंपनी चलता है ?" - रमाकांत बोला - " जिसका टी वी पर एड आता है ?"
" टी वी पर उसका सिर्फ कार फाइनेंस का एड आता है जिसमे उसका दावा होता है कि लोन के उसके रेट बैंकों से कम होते हैं । वैसे उसे किसी भी परचेस को फाइनेंस करने से कोई परहेज़ नहीं । किसी को भी किसी भी काम के लिए फाइनेंस करने से कोई परहेज़ नहीं ।"
" कहीं तुम्हारा ये मतलब तो नहीं " - सुनील बोला - " कि वो शख्स गलत, नाजायज़, गैरकानूनी कामों को भी फाइनेंस करता है ?"

----------


## joker007

मित्रों मुझे बताएं की मैं आगे लिखूं या नहीं ?

----------


## tarun_bharatpur

> मित्रों मुझे बताएं की मैं आगे लिखूं या नहीं ?


Mitra Achcha likh rahe ho ********************** repo

----------


## Balrajg1970

आगे का इन्तजार है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मित्रों मुझे बताएं की मैं आगे लिखूं या नहीं ?


भई नवागत   को किसी से कोई मतलब नही होता, वो तो आपकी स्टोरी से खींचे चले आये हैं ...क्या अब भी कहने की आवश्यकता है ? अपडेट करो भई

----------


## tarun_bharatpur

Sir please update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update

----------


## tarun_bharatpur

**************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  ****---------------------------------------------------------------------------**************************************************  ***********------------------------*--*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-***-**-*-***--*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*

----------


## joker007

> Sir please update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update


भाई थोड़ी तबियत ख़राब चल रही है इसलिए अपडेट में देर हो रही है .. ठीक होते ही अपडेट देता हूँ ...

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

> भाई थोड़ी तबियत ख़राब चल रही है इसलिए अपडेट में देर हो रही है .. ठीक होते ही अपडेट देता हूँ ...


good job please give update at time

----------


## joker007

मित्रों आज अपडेट मिलेगा ...

----------


## neeraj2207

Update please....very nice novel

----------


## joker007

करता हूँ भाई अब आया हूँ तो कुछ करके जाऊंगा ...

----------


## tarun_bharatpur

plzzzzzzzzzzzzz update

----------


## joker007

" मेरा यही मतलब है । वो किसी टेररिस्ट को भी फाइनेंस कर सकता है , बैंक रोब्बेर को भी फाइनेंस कर सकता है लेकिन उसकी पड़ताल होगी तो यही साबित होगा कि मोटे तौर पर वो ऑटोमोबाइल फिनंसर है ।"
" कोई साबित नहीं कर सकता " - विशाल बोला - " कि उसका काम ऑटो फाइनेंस के अलावा भी कोई है ।"
" तुमने खुद कहा था कि ...." - सोनल बोली ।
" अंदाज़न कहा था । मेरा अंदाज़ा गलत हो सकता है ।"
" अब तुम उसके हक में बात बना रहे हो । तुम उसके पास नौकरी करते हो , ये हो ही नहीं सकता कि तुम्हे उसके शेडी डील्स की खबर न हो । तुमने मुझे खुद बोला था की उसे किसी को भी , कैसे भी डील को फाइनेंस करने में कोई परहेज़ नहीं था क्योंकि मोती कमाई शेडी डील्स को फाइनेंस करने में ही थी ।"
" प्रॉब्लम " - रमाकांत उतावले स्वर में बोला - " प्रॉब्लम क्या है इसकी ?"
" इसने गबन किया है ।"
" क्या ?"
" जवाहर सक्सेना के , अपने एम्प्लायर के , डेढ़ लाख रुपये सरका लिए हैं ।"
रमाकांत और सुनील दोनों की अचरजभरी निगाहें विशाल पर टिक गयीं ।
" पक्के ही नहीं ।" - विशाल दबे स्वर में बोला ।
" क्या मतलब ?" - रमाकांत बोला ।
" लौटा दूंगा ।"
रमाकांत ने सुनील की तरफ देखा ।
" एम्प्लायर को खबर है ?" - सुनील ने पूछा ।
" अब है ।"
" कब लगी ?"
" कल ।"
" रकम सरकाई कैसे ? एकमुश्त या धीरे धीरे ?"
विशाल ने बेचैनी से पहलु बदला , पनाह मांगती निगाहों से अपनी बहिन की तरफ देखा ।
" धीरे धीरे ।" - सोनल ने जवाब दिया - " चार किश्तों में ।"
" कैसे किया ?"
" क्लाइंट्स की पेमेंट्स के रिकार्ड्स में हेराफेरी की । उनके कर्जे के ओरिजिनल पेपर्स निकालकर उनकी जगह नकली पेपर्स रख दिए और ओरिजिनल पेपर्स के बदले में जो पेमेंट्स हुईं वो अपने पास रख ली ।"
" शावाशे !" - रमाकांत बोला ।
" लौटा दूंगा , बोला न ।" - विशाल बोला ।
" वदिया । लौटा दे । फेर प्रॉब्लम कित्थे माईयवी ?"
" रकम ये लौटाएगा "- सोनल व्याकुल भाव से बोली - " तो जवाहर सक्सेना रकम भी रख लेगा और इसे अन्दर भी करवा देगा । ऐसा ही आदमी है वो ।"
" तुम क्या चाहती हो ?" - सुनील बोला ।
" मैं चाहती हूँ कि कोई बिचौलिया हो जो उससे बात करे और उसको बोले कि रकम की भरपाई मैं करुँगी ।"
" मुकम्मल रकम की ?"
" आखिरकार तो मुकम्मल रकम की ही ।"
" आखिरकार ?"
" क्योंकि अभी मेरे पास लौटने के लिए मुकम्मल रकम नहीं है । अभी मैं सिर्फ 75 हज़ार रुपये अदा कर सकती हूँ । बाकि रकम मैं किश्तों में अदा कर दूंगी , उसका ब्याज भी भर दूंगी , उसको यही बात समझाने के लिए , मनवाने के लिए बिचौलिए की ज़रूरत है ।"

----------


## joker007

" तुम्हारी तनख्वाह कितनी है ?"
" आठ हज़ार ।"
" कब से हो जवाहर सक्सेना की मुलाजमत में ?"
" छः महीने से ।"
" यानि की तुम्हारी महान कमाई 33 हज़ार रुपये महिना । बहन की कमाई से तक़रीबन तीन गुना ।"
" खामख्वाह !" - वो तमककर बोला - " मैंने बोला न मेरी तनख्वाह आठ हज़ार है ।"
" जानेबहार , गुलेगुलज़ार , डेढ़ लाख रुपये सरकाए भी तो । जमा छः महीने की तनख्वाह यानि कि अड़तालीस हज़ार रुपये । छः महीने की नौकरी की कुल कमाई एक लाख अट्ठानवे हज़ार रुपये । इसका बटा छः करो तो तुम्हारी महान कमाई तैंतीस हज़ार रुपये हुई या नहीं हुई ?"
" ये कोई हिसाब है ?"
" और क्या है ? जुगराफिया है ? हिस्ट्री है ?"
वो खामोश रहा ।
" तुम्हारी बहन अपनी एक तिहाई तनख्वाह हर महीने माँ को भेजती है , इस लिहाज़ से तुम्हे तो माँ को ग्यारह हज़ार रुपये महिना भेजते होना चाहिए था ।"
" ये फालतू की बातें हैं । माँ की ज़रूरत पंद्रह हज़ार रुपये महिना की नहीं है ।"
" अरे , वीर बालक , यहाँ तेरे फ़र्ज़ की दुहाई है ।"
" मेरे फ़र्ज़ से आपका कोई मतलब नहीं ।"
" ठण्ड रख , ठण्ड रख ।" - रमाकांत सख्ती से बोला - " यहाँ बैठना है तो ठण्ड रख ।"
सोनल ने आँखे तरेरकर भाई को देखा ।
" स .... सॉरी ।" - वो कठिन स्वर में बोला ।
" इतने पैसे का क्या किया ?" - रमाकांत ने पूछा ।
" अब मैं सही जवाब दूंगा तो आप फिर खफा होंगे ।"
" क्या किया ?"
" उड़ा दिया ।"
" कैसे उड़ा दिया ?"
" बस , उड़ा दिया ।"
" ओये , ये कोई जवाब है ?"
" मैंने पहले ही बोला था कि अप्प खफा होंगे ।"
" तू बात क्यों करता है खफा होने वाली ?"
" अब मैं क्या कहूँ ?"
" कहता है क्या कहूँ । ये मैं बताऊँ ? तुझे कुछ नहीं मालूम ? तू रोटी को चोची कहता है ?"
" देखिये आप ...."
" तुम इधर मेरी तरफ देखो ।" - सुनील बोला ।
उसने सुनील की तरफ सर उठाया ।

----------


## zaveri_555

आज अपडेट मिलेगा ...क्या

----------


## joker007

" तुम यहाँ अपनी बहन की वजह से हो जो बड़ी होने की वजह से तुम्हारे लिए फिक्रमंद है । तुम अपना नहीं तो अपनी बहन का लिहाज़ करो और जो पूछा जाये उसका मुनासिब जवाब दो । बोलो , क्या किया इतनी बड़ी रकम का ?"
उसने फिर भी जवाब न दिया ।
" किसी को दे दी ?" - सोनल यूँ बोली जैसे वो बात अपनी जुबानी कहना उसे गवारा न हो ।
" किसी औरत को ?" - सुनील की भवें उठी - " खास औरत को ?"
" मैं वैसा मर्द नहीं हूँ ।" - वो गुस्से से बोला ।
" बधाई । अब बोलो किसको दी ? क्यों दी ?"
" दोस्त को दी । इन्वेस्ट करने को दी । शार्ट टर्म करने को दी । नाम नहीं बोलूँगा । कितने ही खफा हो जायें आप लोग , नाम नहीं बोलूँगा । बहन के कहने पर भी नहीं बोलूँगा , भले ही मुझे जेल जाना पड़े ।"
" वो दोस्त वही आदमी तो नहीं " - सोनल बोली - " जो अभी दरवाज़े पर से तुमसे बोला था ? जिसने पूछा था , विशाल तुम यहाँ क्या कर रहे हो ?"
" नहीं । उससे मेरी मामूली वाकफियत ( जान पहचान ) है । बस , सिर्फ एक बार मिला हूँ ।"
" कब मिले ? कहाँ मिले ? किस सिलसिले में मिले ?"
" ये सब जानना तुम्हारे लिए ज़रूरी नहीं ।"
" नाम तो बोलो ?"
" छोड़ो पीछा ।"
" इसका कोई जोड़ीदार है " - सोनल रमाकांत से संबोधित हुई - " जो इसे गुमराह कर रहा है , इसे निचोड़ रहा है , इसे गलत पट्टी पढ़ा कर अपना उल्लू सीधा कर रहा है । जो हरकत इसने की है उसे करना इसने किसी के सिखाये ही सीखा है । सक्सेना के ऑफिस में क्लाइंट्स के कर्जे के कागजात हैंडल करना , उन्हें फाइल करना , उनका मुनासिब तरीके से रिकॉर्ड रखना इसी का काम है । इसी वजह से कागजात की फोर्जरी करने की इसे सहूलियत थी ।"
" पोल कैसे खुली ?"
" ऐसा एक क्लाइंट , जिसके अग्रीमेंट के पेपर्स के साथ इसने हेराफेरी की थी , सक्सेना को कहीं मिल गया । सक्सेना ने उससे कर्जे की वापसी की बाबत सवाल किया तो वो बोला कि वो तो कर्जा पूरा का पूरा बमय ब्याज दो महीने पहले ही लौटा चूका है और अपने अग्रीमेंट इन ओरिजिनल वापिस हासिल कर चुका है । सक्सेना ने ऑफिस लौटकर अग्रीमेंट की फाइल टटोली तो उस क्लाइंट का अग्रीमेंट उसमे लगा पाया । यूँ एक फोर्जरी पकड़ी जाने पर उसने सारे कागजात चेक करने शुरू कर दिए ।"
" यूँ इसकी पोल खुली ?"
" ।इसने खुद ये बात मेरे सामने कुबूल की है । ये कहता है इसने जो किया के लिए किया था , बहुत जल्द इसका इरादा जाली कागजात फाइलों में से निकल लेने का था और उनकी रकमें सक्सेना को ये कह के सौंप देने का था कि उन कर्जों का भुगतान हो गया था ... तभी हुआ था ।"
" ये बात तो आगे किसी और भी खतरनाक बात की तरफ इशारा करती है ।"
" जुआ ?"
" हाँ ।"
" खुद मेरा भी यही ख्याल है । जिस किसी को भी इसने वो रकम सौंपी वो कोई जुआरी है जो लाटरी पर , घोड़ों पर या अन्य किसी भी ऐसे जुए पर पैसा लगाता है जिससे आनन फानन वारे न्यारे होते हैं ।"
" पैसा लौटा देना महज़ वक़्त की बात थी ।" - विशाल बडबडाया - " मैंने गबन नहीं किया , एक तरीके से एक थोड़े से वक्फ़े ( समय ) के लिए पैसा उधार लिया था जिसे न लौटाने का मैंने कभी ख्याल तक नहीं किया । लेकिन क्या करूँ पहले ही .... पहले ही .... गड़बड़ हो गयी ।"
" अगर तुम्हारी बहन तुम्हारी मदद न करे , तुम्हारी करतूत की ज़िम्मेदारी अपने सर न ले तो तुम्हारा क्या होगा ?"
" ये भी कोई पूछने की बात है ।"
" तुम्हारा एम्प्लायर तुम्हे गिरफ्तार करवा देगा ? तुम जेल की हवा खाओगे ?"
" हाँ ।"
" अब तुम्हारी नौकरी की क्या पोजीशन है ?"
" वो अब कहाँ राखी है । वो तो गयी । कल ही जवाब मिल गया था ।"
" जैसे तुम्हारी बहन पर तुम्हारी माँ का बोझ है , उसे अब तुम्हारा बोझ भी उठाना पड़ेगा । वो रकम तो चुकता करनी ही पड़ेगी , आगे भी तुम्हे झेलना पड़ेगा ।"
" मैं इतना नाकारा नहीं हूँ । मैं जल्दी ही कोई नयी नौकरी तलाश कर लूँगा और बहन की पाई पाई चुकता कर दूंगा ।"
" तनख्वाह से कैसे कर पाओगे ?"
" कैसे भी करूँगा , करूँगा ।"
" वहां भी हाथ की सफाई दिखाओगे ? एक छोटी चोरी का खामियाजा भुगतने के लिए बड़ी चोरी करोगे ?"
" मैं कुछ नहीं जानता । कुछ जानता हूँ , यकीनी तौर पर जानता हूँ , तो ये कि एक महीने के अन्दर बहन की रकम लौटा दूंगा ।"
" जादू के जोर से ?"
" कैसे भी ? बदकिस्मती हमेशा ही तो साथ चिपकी नहीं रह सकती । कभी तो मेरी तकदीर पलटा खाएगी ।"
" घोडा जीत जायेगा । लाटरी निकल आएगी । कोई जुए का बड़ा दांव सीधा पड़ जायेगा ।"
" ये मैंने कब कहा ?"
" और कैसे एक महीने में रकम लौटने की तुम्हारी औकात बनेगी ? और कौन सा तरीका है आनन फानन पैसे कमाने का ?"
" है एक तरीका मेरी निगाह में । अगर आप लोग सच में हमारी कोई मदद करना चाहते हैं तो बस इतना कीजिये की सक्सेना को मेरे खिलाफ पुलिस में केस दर्ज न करने के लिए राज़ी कर लीजिये और जैसे बहन कहती है , वैसे रकम की वापसी उसे कुबूल करवा दीजिये । फिर मैं जानू बहन जाने ।"

----------


## joker007

" तुम चाहते हो कि बहन ने आज तक जो चार पैसे जोड़े हैं , ये उनसे हाथ धो ले और आइन्दा एक लम्बे अरसे के लिए करज़ाई बन जाये ?"
" कोई लम्बा अरसा नहीं । कोई आइन्दा नहीं । मैंने बोला न कि एक महीने के अन्दर ..."
" प्यारेलाल , यूँ बड़ा बोल या नेता बोलते हैं या मवाली । तू क्या है ? नेता या मवाली ?"
उसने उत्तर न दिया , उसने बेचैनी से पहलु बदला ।
सुनील ने कुछ पल जवाब का इंतज़ार किया , फिर सोनल की तरफ घूमा ।
" मुझे तुमसे हमदर्दी है ।" - वो बोला - "इतनी ज़िम्मेदार , ममतामयी बहन ये लड़का डिसर्व नहीं करता ; इसकी ऐसी बहिन है , इसे ये अपनी खुशकिस्मती भी नहीं मानता , अहसान भी नहीं मानता , समझता है अहसान की कोई बात ही नहीं है क्यूंकि ये , बड़ा सूरमा , एक महीने में सब वारे न्यारे कर देगा । इसलिए मुझे तुमसे हमदर्दी है और इसलिए तुम्हें अपनी जाती राय देना चाहता हूँ । दूं ?"
" हाँ । प्लीज ।"
" कबूल करोगी ?"
" कह नहीं सकती ।"
" इस जवाब की मुझे उम्मीद नहीं थी लेकिन , कैर सुनो । मेरी राय है कि कोई पैसा अदा न करो ।"
" लेकिन गबन ...."
" कोई पैसा अदा न करो ।"
" सक्सेना ने मुझे कल तक का वक़्त दिया है ।" - विशाल जल्दी से बोला - " अगर कल तक कुछ न किया गया तो वो मुझे गिरफ्तार करा देगा ।"
" और तुम जेल में बंद दिखाई दोगे ?"
" हाँ ।"
" वही तुम्हारे लिए मुनासिब जगह है ।"
" क्या !"
" तुम्हारी बहन के सामने कहने में मुझे संकोच होता है लेकिन मैं तुम जैसे लोगों की जात पहचानता हूँ । तुम जैसे लोगों का पहला क्राइम छोटा और कदरन मामूली ही होता है जिसे कि कोई न कोई क़ुरबानी करता है और रफा दफा करा देता है । तुम लोग गुनाह की बुलंदी छलांगे मारते नापते हो और इस बात से कभी कोई सबक नहीं लेते हो कि पहले गुनाह की सजा पाने से बच गए । मैं शर्त लगा के कह सकता हूँ कि ये तुम्हारी पहली करतूत नहीं है , इमोशनल ब्लैकमेल की शिकार तुम्हारी बहन पहले भी तुम्हारी करतूतों की भरपाई कर चुकी है ।"
" आप मेरी इंसल्ट कर रहे हैं ।"
" मेरी बात सच न निकले तो इंसल्ट मानना ।" - वो सोनल की तरफ घुमा - " सच बताना , पहले ऐसा क्या किया था भाई के लिए ?"
" दो बार इसके जारी किये चेक बाउंस हुए थे ।" - वो दबे स्वर में बोली - " कोर्ट कचेहरी की नौबत आ गयी थी , मैंने पैसा भरा था ।"
" देखा । बहनजी , बड़ी बहनजी , तुम्हारा बिरादर गुनाह के गहरे पानी पैठ है और तुम पर ये मसल कायम करके ही मानेगा कि हम तो डूबेंगे सनम , तुमको भी ले डूबेंगे । ये लड़का हर आए दिन तुम्हारे लिए कोई न कोई प्रॉब्लम तैयार ही रखेगा क्योंकि इमोशनल ब्लैकमेल इसका शगल बन गया है , क्योंकि इस सिलसिले में अपनी पिछली कामयाबियों के ज़ेरेसाया ये इस कारोबार में और दिलेर बन गया है । जब इसने पहला बोगस चेक जारी किया था तब इसे बराबर मालूम था कि इसकी बहन संकटमोचन बन के सामने आयेगी । तुमने चेक की रकम की भरपाई करके उस दुश्वारी से इसे निजात दिलाई तो इसने सॉरी बोला होगा , कान पकड़ कर दिखाए होंगे , टसुए भी बहाए हों तो कोई बड़ी बात नहीं और हवाइयां छोड़ी होंगी कि ये ये करके दिखायेगा , वो कर के दिखायेगा ,कल ही नौकरी की तलाश में निकल पड़ेगा और एक दिन ऐसी तरक्की करेगा की तुम दांतों तले ऊँगली दबा लोगी ।"
" आपको कैसे मालुम ?" - वो हैरानी से बोली ।
" ऐसे सारे बिरादरान की यही माड़स अपरान्दी होती है , ऐसे मालूम । सब लम्बी लम्बी छोड़ते हैं क्योंकि ऐसे छोकरों के पास यही एक सिक्का होता है जिससे जज़्बात को भुनाया जा सकता है । सबक कोई नहीं लेता । सब अपनी कामयाबी पर इतराते हैं , अपनी लफ्फाजी की , जज़्बात की बौछार से उल्लू बनाने की , कला पर बलिहार जाते हैं और अगली बार पहले से भी बड़ी करतूत आजमाने के लिए कमर कसते हैं । अपने आपको भरमाते हैं कि एक दिन ये - बिना किसी मशक्कत के , बिना किसी जानमारी के - बहुत बड़ी तोप बन्ने वाले हैं । ये ख्वाब देखते हैं या जुबान चलाते हैं , हाथ पाँव नहीं चलाते । ऐसे सिकंदर हैं जो मकदूनिया से बहार क़दम रखे बगैर दुनिया फतह करना चाहते हैं । इनके ख्याली पुलाव जिस हांडी में पकते हैं , उसको आंच देने के लिए भी ये लोग तैयार नहीं , वो काम भी कोई और करे - कोई माँ , कोई बड़ा भाई , कोई बड़ी बहन करे । बुलंदी के शिखर पर ऐसे लोग एक छलांग में पहुँचने के सपने देखते हैं ।मेहनत की जगह मिरेकल की इबादत करते हैं , लम्बे रस्ते पर नाक चढाते हैं और शॉर्टकट तलाश करते हैं । जज़्बात के ताजिर हैं , हमदर्दी के तालिब हैं । मेहनत और खुशकिस्मती के रिश्ते को नहीं समझते , नही जानते कि मेहनत से ही खुशकिस्मती बनती है , जो जितना ज्यादा मेहनती होता है , उतना ही ज्यादा खुशकिस्मत होता है । माँ बहन के आँचल में दुबकने से इन्हें कोई गुरेज़ नहीं होता । ऐसे लोगों का एक ही इलाज है कि इन्हें इनके हाल पर छोड़ दिया जाये और अपना सलीब खुद ढोने के लिए मजबूर किया जाये । इनसे वो बैसाखी छीन ली जाये जिसका नाम माँ है , बहन है , बड़ा भाई है । .... पढाई लिखाई भी - अगर की है तो - इसने तुम्हारे सदके ही की होगी ?"
सोनल का सर स्वयमेव सहमति में हिला ।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> ऐसे सारे बिरादरान की यही माड़स अपरान्दी होती है , ऐसे मालूम । सब लम्बी लम्बी छोड़ते हैं क्योंकि ऐसे छोकरों के पास यही एक सिक्का होता है जिससे जज़्बात को भुनाया जा सकता है । सबक कोई नहीं लेता । सब अपनी कामयाबी पर इतराते हैं , अपनी लफ्फाजी की , जज़्बात की बौछार से उल्लू बनाने की , कला पर बलिहार जाते हैं और अगली बार पहले से भी बड़ी करतूत आजमाने के लिए कमर कसते हैं । अपने आपको भरमाते हैं कि एक दिन ये - बिना किसी मशक्कत के , बिना किसी जानमारी के - बहुत बड़ी तोप बन्ने वाले हैं । ये ख्वाब देखते हैं या जुबान चलाते हैं , हाथ पाँव नहीं चलाते । ऐसे सिकंदर हैं जो मकदूनिया से बहार क़दम रखे बगैर दुनिया फतह करना चाहते हैं । इनके ख्याली पुलाव जिस हांडी में पकते हैं , उसको आंच देने के लिए भी ये लोग तैयार नहीं , वो काम भी कोई और करे - कोई माँ , कोई बड़ा भाई , कोई बड़ी बहन करे । बुलंदी के शिखर पर ऐसे लोग एक छलांग में पहुँचने के सपने देखते हैं ।मेहनत की जगह मिरेकल की इबादत करते हैं , लम्बे रस्ते पर नाक चढाते हैं और शॉर्टकट तलाश करते हैं । जज़्बात के ताजिर हैं , हमदर्दी के तालिब हैं । मेहनत और खुशकिस्मती के रिश्ते को नहीं समझते , नही जानते कि मेहनत से ही खुशकिस्मती बनती है , जो जितना ज्यादा मेहनती होता है , उतना ही ज्यादा खुशकिस्मत होता है । माँ बहन के आँचल में दुबकने से इन्हें कोई गुरेज़ नहीं होता । ऐसे लोगों का एक ही इलाज है कि इन्हें इनके हाल पर छोड़ दिया जाये और अपना सलीब खुद ढोने के लिए मजबूर किया जाये । इनसे वो बैसाखी छीन ली जाये जिसका नाम माँ है , बहन है , बड़ा भाई है ।


आज के युवाओं  कडवी सच्चाई ...............................  पाठक जी की लेखनी की सच में बेजोड है 
:clap:   :clap:   :salut:

और आपकी  मेहनत की जितनी तारिफ  की जाए कम है !

----------


## joker007

> आज के युवाओं  कडवी सच्चाई ...............................  पाठक जी की लेखनी की सच में बेजोड है 
> :clap:   :clap:   :salut:
> 
> और आपकी  मेहनत की जितनी तारिफ  की जाए कम है !


भाई वाकई में पाठक जी जो भी लिखते हैं सटीक लिखते हैं एकदम ... अब एक मोड़ आने वाला है जल्दी ही ...

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> भाई वाकई में पाठक जी जो भी लिखते हैं सटीक लिखते हैं एकदम ... अब एक मोड़ आने वाला है जल्दी ही ...


हर मोड पर खड़े हैं आपके साथ  :Monkey:

----------


## joker007

> हर मोड पर खड़े हैं आपके साथ


असल में भाई जी मेरे एक्साम्स चल रहे हैं सो अपडेट नहीं दे पा रहा जल्दी ही फिर हाज़िर होऊंगा आपकी खिदमत में ।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> असल में भाई जी मेरे एक्साम्स चल रहे हैं सो अपडेट नहीं दे पा रहा जल्दी ही फिर हाज़िर होऊंगा आपकी खिदमत में ।


आपके एक्जाम सेंटर की हमें खबर है  :Monkey: कोई बात नही अपनी सुविधानुसार समय निकाल अपडेट देते रहें !

----------


## joker007

" है कोई | आप सिर्फ इतना कीजिये कि सोनल जो कहती है , वो सक्सेना तक पहुंचाइए , वो हाँ बोले तो बढ़िया , इनकार करे या आनाकानी करे तो मुझे खबर कीजिये | फिर एक घंटे में वो खुद आपको फ़ोन कर रहा होगा कि उसे सोनल की पेशकश कुबूल है |"
सुनील ने कई क्षण अपलक विशाल को देखा |
" उसकी उम्र कितनी है ?" - फिर बोला |
" किसकी ?" 
" अरे , सक्सेना की - जवाहर सक्सेना की - और किसकी ?"
" मालूम नहीं लेकिन मेरा अंदाज़ा पचास के आसपास का है |"
" शादीशुदा है ?"
" हाँ |"
" बाल बच्चे ?"
" एक लड़का है | कॉलेज में है | दिल्ली में |"
" लड़की ?"
" कोई नहीं |"
" कोई नौजवान लड़की नहीं उसकी , जो यहाँ राजनगर में उसके साथ रहती हो ?"
" नहीं |"
" फिर तो , लख्तेजिगर , तेरी उसकी बीवी से आशनाई है |"
" क्या कह रहे हैं आप ?"
" खुबसूरत है ? नौजवान है ? हुसबंद से उम्र में छोटी है ? दूसरी तो नहीं ?"
" अरे , क्या कह रहे हैं ?"
" अरे कौन होगा उसके घर में ही मौजूद जो सक्सेना पर दबाव डाल सकता है .... तेरी खातिर दबाव डाल सकता है |"
" अरे , कम से कम सोनल का तो ख्याल कीजिये , मेरी बड़ी बहन है , इसके सामने तो ...."
" कहाँ पाया जाता है ये जवाहर सक्सेना ?"
" भैरव रोड पर | वहां चौदह नंबर में उसका ऑफिस -कम -रेजिडेंस है |"
" ऑफिस - कम - रेजिडेंस मतलब ? नीचे ऑफिस है , ऊपर रहता है ?"
" एक बाजू ऑफिस है , दुसरे बाजू रहता है | वो ईमारत दरअसल एक दुसरे से जुडी दो कोठियां हैं , दायीं ओर ऑफिस है , बायीं ओर रेजिडेंस है |"
" बीच से रास्ता नहीं ?"
" वो भी है लेकिन इस्तेमाल में नहीं लाया जाता | घर वालो की आवाजाही भी फ्रंट से ही होती है |"
" इस वक़्त वो कहाँ होगा ?"
" ऑफिस में |"
" फ़ोन करो | हो तो मेरे से बात कराओ |"
उसने मेज़ पर पड़ा एक फ़ोन अपनी तरफ घसीट कर कॉल लगायी , कुछ क्षण फ़ोन पर व्यस्त रहा फिर रिसीवर वापस क्रैडल पर रखा |
" ऑफिस में नहीं है " - उसने बताया - " घर पर भी नहीं है , झेरी गया है , शाम को लौटेगा |"
" एक कागज़ पर नाम पता और फ़ोन नंबर लिख कर मेरे को दो |"
उसने निर्देश का पालन किया |
" ठीक है |" - सुनील बोला - " मैं शाम को जवाहर सक्सेना से मिलने की कोशिश करूँगा और जो नतीजा सामने आयेगा , उसकी खबर तुम्हारी बहन को करूँगा |"
उसने सहमति में सर हिलाया |
" इस बीच उसका फ़ोन तुम भी ट्राई करना | बात हो जाये तो उसे मेरी बाबत बताना और मुझे खबर करना |"
" कैसे ?"
" अपनी बहन को बोलना |" - उसने मेज़ पर से एक कागज़ उठाकर उसमे से एक टुकड़ा फाड़ा , उस पर अपने घर का नंबर घसीटा और सोनल की तरफ घुमा - " तुम्हे मेरे ऑफिस का नंबर मालूम है , ये घर का नंबर भी रख लो , काम आयेगा |"
सहमति में सर हिलाते हुए सोनल ने कागज़ ले लिए |
" और एक हिदायत है तुम्हे भी ?" - सुनील फिर विशाल से संबोधित हुआ |
क्या ?" - विशाल बोला |
" जो कोई भी तुम्हारा जोड़ीदार है , जिसको तुमने गबन की रकम सौंपी थी , उसकी बाबत हमें नहीं तो अपनी बहन को बोलना | जो बहन तुम्हारे लिए इतना कुछ कर रही है , उससे कोई बात छुपा के रखना हिमाकत है |"
" आहो |" - रमाकांत बोला - " बीबा पुत्तर बन के बहन को सब बताना | अब नमस्ते कर और निकल ले |"
दोनों अभीवादनोपरांत वहां से रुखसत हुए |

----------


## joker007

" बल्ले , भई |" - पीछे रमाकांत बोला - " अच्छी जात पहचानी लड़के की तूने |"
" मैंने क्या पहचानी | वो तो इश्तेहार की तरह उसके माथे पर चिपकी हुई थी |"
" ठीक | जोड़ीदार कौन होगा इसका ?"
" ज़रूरी नहीं कोई जोड़ीदार हो | एम्प्लायर के लिए कैश हैंडल करने वाले मुलाज़िमों के मन में अक्सर ये वहशी ख्याल आता है कि वो थोड़ी देर के लिए एम्प्लायर का पैसा अपने जाती इस्तेमाल में लाकर कोई अपना उल्लू सीधा कर लेंगे तो एम्प्लायर को कोई खबर नहीं लगेगी | मटके का सिंगल नंबर निकल आये तो ओवरनाइट एक के आठ बन जाते हैं , डबल निकल आये तो एक के अस्सी बन जाते हैं - एम्प्लायर का एक उसे वापिस और बाकी जेब में - रेस का घोडा लग जाये तो एक के दस मिल सकते हैं , बीस मिल सकते हैं , जाकर किसी जुए की फड़ में बैठ जाये तो ओवरनाइट वारे न्यारे हो सकते हैं | सब यही सोचकर कदम उठाते हैं कि एम्प्लायर का पैसा ज़रा सी देर के लिए इस्तेमाल करना है , उसे क्या पता लगेगा लेकिन जब मटके का नंबर नहीं लगता , घोडा रेस नहीं जीतता , फड़ में पत्ता नहीं पड़ता तो पता लगके रहता है |"
" तेरा मतलब है उस लड़के ने - विशाल के सिक्के ने - ऐसी ही कोई हरकत की है , नगदऊ किसी को सौंपा नहीं है ?"
" सौंपा है तो इन्ही कामो में से किसी काम के लिए ही सौंपा है |"
" फिर वो शख्स जोड़ीदार तो ना हुआ | दलाल हुआ | एजेंट हुआ |"
" एग्ज़क्ट्ली |"
" शाम को सच में जवाहर सक्सेना से मिलेगा ?"
" क्या हर्ज है ?"
" हाँ , क्या हर्ज है | पीर पुत्तर नहीं देगा ते सुत्थन ते नहीं ला लैगा |"
" क्या मतलब हुआ इसका ?"
" ओये , वो सोनल वाली पेशकश नहीं कुबूल करेगा तो तेरे कपडे थोड़े ही उतार लेगा , तुझे वहां थोड़े ही बिठा लेगा |"
" ये मतलब है तुम्हारा पंजाबी की उस कहावत का ?"
" हाँ | वैसे क्या ख्याल है ? पेशकश कुबूल करेगा ?"
" मेरे ख्याल से तो करेगा , बशर्ते कि उसे विशाल से कोई जाती खुंदक न हो गयी हो |"
" जाती खुंदक खामख्वाह |"
" नहीं खामख्वाह | सुना नहीं कैसे वो छोकरा दावा कर रहा था कि कोई घर के भीतर से इस बाबत उस पर दबाव बना सकता था |"
" जिसकी बिना पर तूने फट्टा मारा था कि वो बीवी का यार है ?"
" था तो फट्टा ही लेकिन सोचो , और कौन होगा उसके एम्प्लायर के हाउसहोल्ड में उसका हिमायती | लड़के का थोबड़ा फिल्म स्टार्स जैसा है , बीवी को भा जाना क्या बड़ी बात है |"
" कोई बड़ी बात नहीं लेकिन , काकाबल्ली , फिल्म स्टार जैसे लड़के की भी तो कोई चॉइस होगी ?"
" क्या मतलब ?"
" बीवी का थोबड़ा चुड़ैल जैसा हुआ तो ? काली भूतनी जैसा हुआ तो ?"
" ये मौकापरस्त छोकरा कोम्प्रोमाईज़ कर लेगा | वैसे उम्मीद नहीं कि बीवी का थोबड़ा इतना ख़राब हो |"
" क्यों ? क्यों उम्मीद नहीं ?"
" वड्डे भापा जी , वो इतनी बदहाल होती तो सक्सेना ही उससे शादी न करता |"
" तू अभी सक्सेना से मिला कहाँ है ? उसकी बाबत कुछ जानता ही कहाँ है ? क्या पता वो इस छोकरे विशाल सिक्का से भी बड़ा मौकापरस्त हो |"
" दम तो है तुम्हारी बात में | बहरहाल जो हकीक़त है , उम्मीद है वो शाम को सामने आ जाएगी |"
" ठीक | सहगल के बारे में क्या कहता है ? उसके जो पच्चीस सबसे बड़े गांधी मेज़ पर से उठा के ले गया था , उसका क्या किया ?"
सुनील ने उसे पूरी बात बताई |
" कोई स्ट्रेटेजी है तेरी निगाह में ?" - सुनकर रमाकांत बोला |
" है तो सही |"
" अमल में कब आयेगी ?"
" कोई ज़रूरी नहीं कि अमल में आये | वो एक वहम से मुब्तला है जो ज़रूरी नहीं की वजूद में आये | क़त्ल , डकेती , ज़बर्जिना ये सब उसके वहम की उपज हैं जिनके तहत उसकी कल्पना ओवरटाइम करती है और उसे अपने हित की चिंता सताती है |"
" लेकिन प्यारयो , अंगूठी तो बराबर चोरी गयी , वो तो - जैसा कि उसने भी कहा - उसके दिमाग की उपज नहीं |"
" क्या पता क्यों चोरी गई | उस चोरी की दर्जनों वजह हो सकती हैं जिनमे से वो एक वजह उसे सूझी है और उसने गांठ बांध ली है |"
" अगर कुछ न हुआ - उसके वहम ने अमली जामा न पहना - तो क्या होगा ?"
" तो क्या होगा ? तो तुम चार अंगूठियों के मालिक बन जाओगे और अंगूठे को छोड़कर सारी उँगलियों में पहनोगे |"
" मैं माईयवी नकली हीरे की अंगूठियाँ भला क्यूँ पहनूंगा ? इतने बुरे दिन आ गए मेरे |"
" सोना तो असली होगा |"
" हाँ यार | सोना तो असली होगा |"
सुनील हंसा |

----------


## joker007

" हस्स्या ई कंजर | अब उसके अनुष्ठान की बोल , अब उसकी बाबत क्या कहता है ?"
" उसकी बाबत क्या कहना है | फिर भी कुछ कहना है तो यही कि नाई नाई बाल कितने ? जजमान सामने आ जायेंगे | अपने अनुष्ठान का आज नौवां दिन बता रहा था , चालीस दिन और गुज़र जायें , उसके बाद भी उसका वो मस्सा उसके थोबड़े पर ही न दिखाई दे तो मेरी मूंछ मूंड देना |"
" माईयवी , मूंछ है कित्थे तेरी ?"
" अभी चालीस दिन बाकी हैं | हो जाएगी न |"
" तुझे नास्तिक कह रहा था |"
" तुमने ठीक से सुना नहीं , नॉनस्टिक कह रहा था | कोई वाहियात ऊलजुलूल बात मेरे पर टिकती नहीं है , इसलिए |"
" मजाक कर रहा है ?"
" हाँ |"
" फिर ठीक है | अब बोल , तू आया कैसे था ?"
" पूछना याद आ गया ?"
" जवाब दे |"
" ये क्लब है |"
" ये जवाब दिया है ?"
" हाँ | क्लब में कोई इसलिए नहीं आता क्योंकि वहां उसे कोई काम होता है बल्कि इसलिए आता है क्योंकि कहीं और उसे कोई काम नहीं होता |"
" लक्ख दमडे की बात है लेकिन जवाब नहीं है | जवाब दे |"
" तुम्हारे उस वड्डे आदमी की जुबान में कहूँ जिसने जो कहा था , मरने से पहले कहा था या बाद में कहा था , तुम्हे याद नहीं रहता ?"
" कह | इजाज़त है तेरे वड्डे भाप जी की |"
" आए थे हरिभजन को ओटन लगे कपास |"
" क्या मतलब हुआ इसका ?"
" अपने वड्डे आदमी से समझना |" - सुनील उठ खड़ा हुआ - " अब उठ के मेन हॉल में चलो | मैं यहाँ लंच करने आया था जिसे किए मुझे अब तक आधा घंटा हो भी चूका होना चाहिए था |"
" हुक्म सर मत्थे , मालको |"

पार्ट 2 :- 

शाम आठ बजे से थोडा पहले सुनील अपनी मोटरसाइकिल पर भैरव रोड पहुंचा |
चौदह नंबर ईमारत मिरर इमेज की तरह बनी , एक दूसरे से जुडी दो कोठियां थी | उनके प्रवेश द्वार एक दुसरे के आजूबाजू थे | बाएँ द्वार पर एक तख्ती टंगी थी जिस पर लिखा था :- 

जवाहर सक्सेना
                                   निजी आवास

दाईं ओर के दरवाज़े पर कदरन बड़ा बोर्ड था जिस पर लिखा था :- 

जवाहर ऑटो फाइनेंस लिमिटेड
                                प्लीज रिंग एंड एंटर

----------


## shashi009

में सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठकजी के उपन्यासों का मुरीद हू, मुझे उनकी लिख्ही हुई सभी उपन्यास पसंद है, वे इस प्रकार की शैल्ली में लिखते है की पढ़ने वाला उसे एक ही बैठक में पूरी करता है, दोस्त आप का बहुत शुक्रिया और धन्यवाद. इसे जल्दी पूरा करने की कोशिस करे, मुजेहे मालुम यह कार्य कितना कठिन है......+++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.

----------


## joker007

> में सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठकजी के उपन्यासों का मुरीद हू, मुझे उनकी लिख्ही हुई सभी उपन्यास पसंद है, वे इस प्रकार की शैल्ली में लिखते है की पढ़ने वाला उसे एक ही बैठक में पूरी करता है, दोस्त आप का बहुत शुक्रिया और धन्यवाद. इसे जल्दी पूरा करने की कोशिस करे, मुजेहे मालुम यह कार्य कितना कठिन है......+++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.


भाई बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया आपका ...

----------


## joker007

सुनील ने बोर्ड के बाजू में लगी कालबेल एक बार हौले से दबाई और दरवाज़े को धक्का दिया तो पाया वो खुला था | वो भीतर दाखिल हुआ | उसके पीछे दरवाज़ा अपने आप बैंड हो गया | उसने अपने आप को रिसेप्शन की तरह सुसज्जित एक कमरे में पाया जो कि उस घड़ी खली था | वो कमरा आयताकार था और काफी बड़ा था - इतना कि रिसेप्शन डेस्क के पीछे एक प्लेट गिलास की पार्टीशन थी जो उसे दो भागों में यूँ विभक्त करती थी कि बड़ा हिस्सा फ्रंट में था कहाँ कि रिसेप्शन डेस्क के अलावा कुछ विसिटिंग चेयर्स पड़ीं थी | पार्टीशन वॉल टू वॉल होने की जगह दो तिहाई हिस्से में थी और पार्टीशनरहित हिस्से में से आगे पिछली दीवार में एक बैंड दरवाज़ा दिखाई दे रहा था जो उसके देखते देखते खुला और एक कनपटियों से सफ़ेद बालों वाले , दोहरे बदन वाले , सूटधारी व्यक्ति ने बाहर कदम रखा | उसकी निगाह सुनील पर पड़ी और उससे भटककर क्षण भर को वॉल क्लॉक पर टिकी जिसमे पूरे आठ बजे थे |
" हेल्लो ! " - वो जबरन मुस्कुराता बोला - " मैं जवाहर सक्सेना |"
" सुनील |" - सुनील बोला - " सुनील चक्रवर्ती | मैंने फ़ोन किया था |"
" हाँ | तुम्हारा ही इंतज़ार कर रहा था | ऍन टाइम पर पहुंचे हो |"
सुनील खामोश रहा |
" आओ |"
सुनील आगे बढ़ा | उसने उसके लिए पिछला दरवाज़ा खोला | उसने भीतर कदम डाला तो स्वयं उसको एक निहायत खूबसूरती से सजे एग्जीक्यूटिव ऑफिस में पाया | उससे आगे एक और दरवाज़ा था जो बंद था और जिसके पीछे से टाइपराइटर खटखटाए जाने की आवाज़ आ रही थी |
" ऑफिस अभी भी चल रहा जान पड़ता है |" - सुनील सहज भाव से बोला |
" अक्सर होता है ऐसा |" - वो बोला - " छः तक तो रेगुलर ऑफिस आवर्स ही हैं , आठ आम बज जाते हैं , काम ज्यादा हो तो दस भी बज जाते हैं |"
" आई सी |"
" मेरे ज़्यादातर क्लाइंट्स वाइट कालर तबके के हैं  , उन्हें शाम को उनके ऑफिस आवर्स के बाद ही टाइम मिलता है इसलिए उनकी सहूलियत के लिए ऑफिस खोलके बैठना पड़ता है |"
" वैरी कंसिडरेट ऑफ़ यू | बाई दि वे , आजकल तो ऑफिस वर्क कंप्यूटर पर होता है |"
" ये जो टाइपराइटर खड़कने की आवाज़ आ रही है , उसकी वजह से कह रहे हो ?"
" हाँ |"
" वो क्या है कि मेरे कारोबार में कार्बन कॉपी की बहुत अहमियत है |"
" इसलिए टाइपराइटर ?"
" हाँ और इसलिए भी कि मैं पुराने ख़यालात का आदमी हूँ , आधुनिकीकरण की सौ फीसदी गुलामी नहीं करना चाहता | मैंने तो टाइपराइटर का एक ख़ास नाम भी रखा हुआ है |"
" क्या ?"
" ओल्ड फेथफुल |"
" वैरी गुड |"
" बैठो |"
" थैंक्यू |"
दोनों आमने सामने - वो अपनी एग्जीक्यूटिव चिर पर और सुनील एक विसिटोर्स चेयर पर - बैठ गए तो वो बोला - " विशाल के बारे में बात करना चाहते हो ?"
सुनील ने सहमति में सर हिलाया |
" उससे कैसे वाकिफ हो ?"
" उससे वाकिफ नहीं हूँ , उसकी बड़ी बहन सोनल से वाकिफ हूँ जिसकी दरख्वास्त थी कि विशाल की बाबत मैं आपसे बात करूँ |"
" बात होनी चाहिए - ताकि बखेड़ा न हो - कोई करे , क्या फर्क पड़ता है ?"
" ठीक |"
उसने कालबेल बजाई |
तत्काल टाइपराइटर की आवाज़ आणि बंद हुई , एक कुर्सी सरकाई जाने की आवाज़ हुई , फिर बीच का दरवाज़ा खुला और एक पैंतालिसेक साल के व्यक्ति ने भीतर कदम रखा | उसने दो तीन बार यूँ पलकें झपकाई कि सुनील को लगा कि वो कांटेक्ट लेंस लगता था |
" सुरेश " - सक्सेने उससे संबोधित हुआ - " विशाल सिक्का ने हमें कितने की थूक लगाई , एग्ज़ेक्ट अमाउंट बोलना तो ?"
" एक लाख बावन हज़ार दो सौ चौहत्तर रुपये |" - वो मशीनी अंदाज़ से बोला |
" ब्याज जोड़ के ?"
" जी हाँ | गबन की तारीख के बाद से एक फीसदी माहाना के रियायती रेट पर ब्याज जोड़ के |"
" ठीक है | थैंक्यू |"
वो वापस चला गया | कुछ क्षण बाद टाइपराइटर फिर बजने लगा |
" एक लाख बावन हज़ार दो सौ चौहत्तर रुपये |" - पीछे सक्सेना बोला - " उसके पास कल शाम तक का टाइम है |"
" आई सी |"
सक्सेना ने कोट की ऊपरी जेब से एक मैटल की लम्बी ट्यूब बरामद की , उसे खोलकर उसमे से एक सिगार निकाला और उसे सुलगाने में मशगूल हो गया |
ज़ाहिर था कि उसका मेहमान को कोई कर्टसी ऑफर करने का कोई इरादा नहीं था |
सुनील ने अपना लकी स्ट्राइक का पैकेट निकाला और सिगरेट सुलगा लिया |
" तो " - ढेर सारा धुआं उगलता सुनील बोला - " विशाल ने अपनी यहाँ मुलाजमत के दौरान गबन किया है |"
" जिससे कि वो मुकर नहीं सकता |" - सक्सेना बोला - " जिसे कि वो अपनी ज़ुबानी कुबूल कर चूका है |"
" आप अपना सारा पैसा वापिस चाहते हैं ?"
" ये भी कोई पूछने की बात है |"
" विशाल के पास तो है नहीं |"
" तो उसके जोड़ीदार के पास होगा |"
" आपको जोड़ीदार की खबर है ?"
उसने तुरंत उत्तर न दिया , विचारपूर्ण मुद्रा बनाये सिगार का लम्बा कश खींचा |
" हूँ |" - फिर बोला - " भई , मैं तुमसे झूठ नहीं बोलूँगा ... "
" बेशक बोलिए , जनाब | मेरी वजह से बरसों की बनी आदत से किनारा करने की कोई ज़रूरत नहीं |"
" उसके होंठ भींचे , उसके चेहरे पर अप्रसन्नता के भाव आये , उसने फिर सिगार का कश लिया |
सुनील ने भी लापरवाही से सिगरेट का कश लगाया |
" वैरी स्मार्ट |" - सक्सेना बोला - " वैरी स्मार्ट इनडीड |"
सुनील खामोश रहा |

----------


## joker007

" खबर है या नहीं है , जोड़ीदार होना लाज़मी है | जोड़ीदार के सिखाये पढाये बिना वो कमउम्र छोकरा इतनी बड़ी हरकत की जुर्रत नहीं कर सकता था |"
" आप जोड़ीदार से वाकिफ हैं ?"
" नहीं - मैं यही कहना चाहता था जबकि तुमने मुझे टोका था - लेकिन वाकिफ होना चाहता हूँ |"
" क्यों ?"
" क्योंकि , मैंने पहले ही कहा था कि पैसा अगर विशाल के पास नहीं है तो जोड़ीदार के पास होगा |"
" ज़रूरी तो नहीं |"
" ज़रूरी है | मेरा यकीन इसी बात पर है | मेरा पैसा अगर विशाल के पास नहीं है तो जोड़ीदार के पास है |"
" तो जोड़ीदार क्यों नहीं लौटा देता ?"
" क्या पता क्यों नहीं लौटा देता | कई वजह मुमकिन हैं | एक वजह ये है कि जोड़ीदार गैम्बलर है | गैम्बलर के पास अपना दांव खेलने के लिए पैसे होना चाहिए | पैसा लौटा देगा तो उसका कारोबार कैसे चलेगा | कारोबार नहीं चलेगा तो छोकरा अपनी किस्मत के जिस पलटे की उम्मीद कर रहा है , जिस कमबैक की उम्मीद कर रहा है , वो कैसे वाकया होगी ? गैम्बलर के पास ऑपरेटिंग कैपिटल नहीं होगी तो वो ऑपरेट कैसे करेगा ? अब ये तो नहीं हो सकता न कि ऑपरेटिंग कैपिटल उन्हें मैं मुहैया कराऊँ ? मेरे को तो अपना पैसा वापिस चाहिए , कल शाम तक वापिस चाहिए , न मिला तो वो भुगतेंगे , विशाल तो बराबर भुगतेगा |"
" जेल जाएगा ?"
" यक़ीनन |"
" आप ऐसा समझते हैं ?"
" मैं ऐसा जानता हूँ |"
" विशाल के पास पैसा नहीं है |"
" उसके जोड़ीदार के पास है |"
" ये आपका ख्याल है |"
" मेरे ख्याल में दम है | इट स्टैंड्स टू रीज़न |"
" चलिए , मान ली आपकी बात लेकिन विशाल अगर पैसा वापिस हासिल कर सकता तो कर न चुका होता |"
" कर सकता है , करना नहीं चाहता |"
" जी !"
" पैसा जुए के लिए निकला , कोई दांव खेलने के लिए निकला | दांव उल्टा पड़ा इसलिए कुछ पैसा हाथ से निकल गया लेकिन दांव सीधा पड़ने का इंतज़ार जारी है , उम्मीद बरक़रार है | पैसा वापिस देने का मतलब है उम्मीद ख़तम | और उम्मीद पर तो पट्ठे की दुनिया कायम है |"
" हूँ |"
" पैसे की भरपाई उसकी बहन कर देगी तो विनिंग दांव खेलने की उसकी गुंजाईश बनी रहेगी , उम्मीद बनी रहेगी |"
" भरपाई बहन कर देगी , ये बहन ने कहा ?"
" विशाल ने कहा | ये भी कहा कि उसके पास पूरी रकम नहीं है | लेकिन जो कमी है , उससे ज्यादा रकम अभी जोड़ीदार के पास बची हुई होगी | मुझे जोड़ीदार की खबर लग जाये तो दोनों के ज़रिये मारा मतलब हल हो सकता है |"
" आप जोड़ीदार को नहीं जानते , उसके मिज़ाज को नहीं जानते , क्या गारंटी है वो पैसा लौटने को तैयार होगा ?"
" विशाल का खैरख्वाह है तो क्यों नहीं तैयार होगा ?"
" क्या गारंटी है वो विशाल का खैरख्वाह है ?"
" क्या कहना चाहते हो ?
" ये कि आपकी रकम की वापसी की गारंटी तभी है जबकि उसकी ज़िम्मेदारी बहिन ले |"
" हूँ |"
" बहन के पास , आप जानते हैं कि , पूरी रकम नहीं है | मैं आपको आश्वासन देता हूँ कि वो पिचहत्तर हज़ार रुपये आपको फ़ौरन लौटा देगी और बाकी पिचहत्तर हज़ार रुपये तीन हज़ार रुपये माहाना की किस्तों में लौटा देगी |"
" ब्याज ?"
" सिफर |"
" ये नहीं हो सकता |"
" आप होने देंगे तो क्यों नहीं हो सकता ?"
" मैं क्यों होने दूंगा ?"
" क्योंकि आपकी रक़म की वापसी की और कोई सूरत नहीं |"
" मैं विशाल को जेल .... "
" वो नौबत आते आते आयेगी , उसको सजा होते होते होगी | उसको सज़ा होने से आपकी रकम की वसूली नहीं होने वाली |"
उसने इस बात पर विचार किया |
" दम है तुम्हारी बात में |" - फिर बोला |
सुनील ने ख़ामोशी से सिगरेट का कश लगाया |
" तमाम पैसा बहन देगी ?" - वो बोला |
" हाँ |"
" लड़के की कोई कॉन्ट्रिब्यूशन नहीं ?"
" नहीं |"
" किस्तें पांच |"
" वो मामूली तनख्वाह वाली मामूली रिसेप्शनिस्ट है | पंद्रह हज़ार रुपये माहाना की क़िस्त नहीं भर सकती | बारह हज़ार तो उसकी तनख्वाह है |"
" दस |"
" वो साढ़े सात हज़ार माहाना भी नहीं भर सकती | उस पर बूढी माँ की भी ज़िम्मेदारी है , जिसे वो चार हज़ार रुपये माहाना भेजती है | साढ़े ग्यारह हज़ार रुपये माहाना की देनदारी की ज़िम्मेदारी उठाते उसे फाके ही काटने पड़ेंगे |"
" भई , वो उसकी प्रॉब्लम है | जहाँ तक मेरा सवाल है , तीन हज़ार रुपये माहाना बहुत कम है , अपनी रकम की मुकम्मल वसूली के लिए मैं पच्चीस महीने इंतज़ार नहीं कर सकता | दूसरे , लड़का भी तो निठल्ला नहीं घूमता फिरेगा | कुछ तो करेगा इस बीच | उसकी नौकरी लग जाएगी तो मेरे नुकसान की भरपाई वो अपने नए एम्प्लायर से कर देगा |"
" वो कैसे ?"
" तुम्हे मालूम है कैसे | जो करतब यहाँ किया , उसे वहां दोहराने से उसे क्या गुरेज़ होगा ?"
" आप फिर उसे गबन के लिए उकसाना चाहते हैं ?"
" नहीं | जो बोझ उसके सर है , उसे आगे सरकने की राय देना चाहता हूँ |"
" जुर्म के लिए उकसाना जुर्म करने जितना ही गंभीर अपराध है |"
" सब कहने की बातें हैं | किसी का मुंह पकड़ के कोई बात साबित नहीं की जा सकती | जब वो दोबारा गबन करे तो साबित करके दिखाना कि उस काम के लिए उसे मैंने उकसाया था |"
" तो अब आप क्या कहते हैं ?"
" मैंने जो कहना था कह दिया | आधी रकम नकद , आधी दस किस्तों में | ब्याज माफ़ | फैसले के लिए कल तक का टाइम | देट्स फाइनल फ्रॉम माई साइड | नाऊ यू कैन ... "

----------


## joker007

तभी सक्सेना की पीठ पीछे के एक बंद दरवाज़े पर दस्तक पड़ी , साथ ही दरवाज़ा खुला और शलवार सूट पहने एक सुन्दर महिला ने भीतर कदम रखा | उसके बाल कटे हुए थे , चेहरे पर सलीके का मेकअप था और उम्र में वो पैंतीस और पैंतालीस के बीच कहीं भी हो सकती थी | वो ऐसी थी कि अगर कोई उसे एक बार देख ले तो दोबारा मुड़ कर ज़रूर देखेगा | सुनील पर निगाह डालकर वो तनिक मुस्कुराई और फिर सक्सेना की तरफ घूमी |
" मे आई कम इन ?" - वो बोली |
" आ तो गई हो |" - सक्सेना अप्रसन्न भाव से बोला |
वो मुस्कुराई |
" ये मेरी बीवी है | मैथिली |"
सुनील ने उठकर हाथ जोड़कर उसका अभिवादन किया |
उसने अभिवादन स्वीकार किया और फिर अपने पति से संबोधित हुई - " इस सिलसिले में मैं भी कुछ कहना चाहती हूँ |"
" किस सिलसिले में ?" - सक्सेना बोला |
" जिसका यहाँ ज़िक्र है |"
" तो तुम सुन रहीं थीं ?"
" ऊँची आवाजें अपने आप सुने दे जाती हैं | मेरी ऐसी कोई मंशा नहीं थी |"
" तुम क्या कहना चाहती हो ? बल्कि ये बोलो कि क्यों कहना चाहती हो ?"
" है कोई वजह |"
" वजह का नाम विशाल सिक्का है ?"
" नहीं | कोई और वजह है |"
" और वजह क्या ?"
" है कोई |"
" क्या कहना चाहती हो ?"
" अगर आपका पैसा विशाल की बहन को चुकता करना पड़ता है तो आपको नर्म रुख अख्तियार करना चाहिए |"
" ये मेरे सोचने की बात है कि मुझे किसकी बाबत कैसा रुख अख्तियार करना है , मुझे अपनी सोच में किसी के दखल की ज़रूरत नहीं |"
" लेकिन मैं ..."
" नो | नो | एंड देट्स फाइनल |"
ख़ामोशी छा गई |
कुछ क्षण ख़ामोशी बरक़रार रही | उस दौरान मैथिली सक्सेना अनिश्चित सी वहां कड़ी रही , फिर घूमकर दृढ़ता से आगे बढ़ी | जिस दरवाज़े से वो वहां दाखिल हुई थी , उससे उसने रुखसत न पाई , वो उधर बढ़ी जिधर से सुनील वहां पहुंचा था और फिर निगाहों से ओझल हो गई | कुछ क्षण रिसेप्शन के रूम में उसके क़दमों की आवाज़ गूंजी और फिर ख़ामोशी छा गई |
पीछे सक्सेना ने सुनील की तरफ तवज्जो दी |
" हमारी बातचीत मुकम्मल हुई |" - वो बोला - " जो कहना सुनना होना था , हो चूका | अब तुम जा सकते हो | आमद का शुक्रिया | गुड नाईट |"
" गुड नाईट |"
सुनील वहां से बाहर निकला | रिसेप्शन पार करके उसने ईमारत से बाहर कदम रखा और बाहर फुटपाथ पर वहां पहुंचा जहाँ उसने अपनी मोटरसाइकिल कड़ी की थी |
मोटरसाइकिल की पिछली सीट पर मैथिली सक्सेना बैठी हुई थी |
" यहाँ से चलो |" - सुनील के मुंह खोलने से पहले वो बोली - " मोड़ पर रोकना |"
सुनील हिचकिचाया |
" ओ , कम ऑन | प्लीज |"
उसने मोटरसाइकिल स्टार्ट की और उस पर सवार हुआ | ब्लाक के मोड़ पर पहुंचकर उसने उसे रोका |
मैथिली सीट से उतरकर उसके सामने आ खड़ी हुई |

----------


## joker007

लीजिये अपडेट आ गया दोस्तों । अब कुछ मज़ा आ रहा है या नहीं ?

----------


## shashi009

> लीजिये अपडेट आ गया दोस्तों । अब कुछ मज़ा आ रहा है या नहीं ?


अपडेट के लिए धन्यवाद दोस्त, बहुत मजा आ रहा है पढ़ कर, दोस्त आप अपने हाथो परिश्रम कर कर लिख रहे हो तो मजा तो आना ही आना है. एक बार फिर से शुक्रिया.

----------


## joker007

" जो वो कहते हैं , करो |" - वो व्यग्र भाव से बोली |
" आपने सब सुना ?" - सुनील तनिक हैरानी जताता बोला |
" हाँ |"
" उनके कहे पर अमल नामुमकिन है |"
" कुछ नामुमकिन नहीं है | तुम उनके मिज़ाज से वाकिफ नहीं हो | जो निश्चय वो कर लेते हैं उससे नहीं हिलते | फाइनेंस उनका कारोबार है , पैसा उनका भगवन है , और पत्थर से पानी निचोड़ लेने का उन्हें तजुर्बा है |"
" विशाल की बहन मामूली हैसियत वाली मामूली तनख्वाह वाली लड़की है , बूढी माँ का सहारा है और अब उसे बेरोजगार भाई का सहारा बनना पद सकता है |"
" जिनका कोई सहारा नहीं होता वो भी जिंदा रहते हैं | बहन न होती तो क्या होता ?"
" राजनगर जैसे महंगे शहर में बहन को पांच सौ रुपये महीने पर - माँ को उसके हाल पर छोड़ दे तो साढ़े चार हज़ार रुपये महीने पर - जिंदगी बसर करने के लिए मजबूर करना ज़ुल्म है | भाई के गुनाह की इतनी बड़ी सजा बहन को मिलना कहर है | और ये ज़ुल्म ये कहर उसने इसलिए भुगतना है ताकि आपके पति को उसकी रकम वापिस मिल सके |"
" नहीं , इसलिए नहीं |"
" तो और किसलिए ?"
" मेरे पति को वो कदम उठाने से रोकने के लिए जो उसे उसकी रकम वापिस न मिली तो वो उठाएगा |"
" यही वार्निंग देने के लिए आप चोरी से , छुप के , मुझसे मिल रही हैं ?"
" छुप के मिलना ज़रूरी था | मेरी निगहबानी हो रही है |"
" जब मुझे जानती हैं तो आप कल मेरे से मिल सकती थी |"
" मेरी निगहबानी चौबीस घंटे होती है |"
वो ज़मीन की तरफ मुंह झुकाए कड़ी थी और इस समय वो परेशानी में और भी प्यारी लग रही थी |
" कमाल है | आप कल मुझसे मिलने की कोशिश करती तो कौन रोकता आपको ?"
" वो ही रोकता |"
" आपका पति ?"
" हाँ |"
" कैसे ?"
" कैसे भी | मैं उससे बाहर कहीं नहीं जा सकती | ऐसी कोशिश करने पर वो मेरी जान तक ले सकता है |"
" ऐसा ज़ालिम शख्स है आपका पति ?"
" इससे ज्यादा | तुम्हारी कल्पना से कहीं ज्यादा |"
" कमाल है | आप मेरे से क्या बात करना चाहती हैं ?"
" मेरी प्रॉब्लम है |"
" सबकी होती है |"
" जिसका कोई हल हो सकता है तुम सुझा सको |"
" मैं ?"
" हाँ | विशाल की प्रॉब्लम का कोई हल निकलने ही तो यहाँ पहुंचे हो | और अब उसकी बहन के लिए फिक्रमंद हो , और उसकी प्रॉब्लम का भी कोई हल निकालोगे ही | फिर तुम मेरे भी किसी काम क्यों नहीं आ सकते ?"
उसने हसरतभरी निगाहों से सुनील की तरफ देखा जैसे वो उसकी आँखों में कुछ ढूंढ रही हो | सुनील ने ध्यान से देखा तो मैथिली की आँखों में हलके आंसू थे | उसे मैथिली पर थोडा तरस आया या ये कहिये की प्यार आया |
" लिहाज़ा आपको मालूम पड़ गया |"
" क्या ?"
" सारे जहाँ का दर्द हमारे जिगर में है |"
उसने हकबकाकर सुनील की तरफ देखा |
" क्या प्रॉब्लम है आपकी ?"
" मैं अपने पति से आजिज़ हूँ |"
" छोड़ना चाहती हैं ?"
" हाँ |"
" कोई दूसरा मर्द भा गया है ?"
" कैसे जाना ?"
" हमेशा ताहि होता है | गैर मर्द पर दिल आ जाने से पहले अपने मर्द में खामियां दिखाई नहीं देती |"
" तुम ... तुम मेरी खिल्ली तो नहीं उड़ा रहे ?"
" नहीं , हरगिज़ नहीं |"
" ये आती जाती कशिश नहीं है |" - उसने नज़रें झुकाए हुए कहा |
" ऐसा ?"
" पुराना दर्देदिल है | ज़ख्म हील न हो तो नासूर बन जाता है |"
" अब कोई हीलर मिल गया ?"
" यही समझ लो |"
" इसलिए शादी करना चाहती हैं ?"
" हाँ |"
" इसके लिए आपको अपने पति से तलाक लेना होगा |"
" मैं फ़ौरन शादी करना चाहती हूँ |"
" तलाक लिए बिना ?
" फ़ौरन का मतलब तो यही है |"
" नए जमूरे को मालूम है आप शादीशुदा हैं ?"
" जमूरा ?"
" आपकी नई पसंद नए सहन को , नासूर के हीलर को , मालूम है कि आप शादीशुदा हैं ?"
" मालूम है |" - उसने ख़ामोशी से जवाब दिया |
" इसका क्या मतलब हुआ ? ये कि बिगेमी का मतलब - एक पति के होते दूसरा पति करने का मतलब - न आप समझती हैं न वो समझता है ?"
" हम दोनों समझते हैं |"
" फिर भी पंगा लेना चाहते हैं ?"
" नहीं |"
" तो ?"
" कोई ऐसी तरकीब बताओ कि बिगेमी का इलज़ाम सर लिए बिना मैं शादी कर सकूं |"
" ऐसी कोई तरकीब नहीं | आप एक टाइम में दो खाविन्द नहीं कर सकती | एक से तलाक होने से पहले आप दुसरे से शादी नहीं कर सकती | ऐसी ख्वाहिश करना अंडा तोड़े बिना आमलेट खाने की ख्वाहिश करने की तरह होगा |"
" मैं फिर भी शादी कर लूं तो ? मैं कोर्ट में जाकर खड़े पैर शादी कर लूं तो ?"
" कोर्ट में शादी खड़े पैर नहीं होती | पहले इस बाबत एक महीने का नोटिस देना होता है |"
" वो अरेंज हो जाता है | वकील लोग बैक डेट में नोटिस दाखिलदफ्तर करवा देते हैं |"
" काफी कुछ सोचे समझे बैठी हैं आप |"
" ये मामूली बात है , मामूली पड़ताल से मालूम पड जाती है , तुम आगे बढ़ो |"
" नोटिस में तस्दीक करनी पड़ती है कि आप पहले से शादीशुदा नहीं हैं | आप झूठ बोलकर शादी कर सकती हैं लेकिन पोल खुल जाने पर वो शादी तो अमान्य और गैरकानूनी घोषित होगी ही , आप पर परजुरी का इलज़ाम भी आयद होगा |"
" मैं फिर भी पति को पति मानने की जिद करती हूँ तो ?"
" तो पहला पति - जवाहर सक्सेना - आप दोनों को गिरफ्तार करा देगा |"
वो हडबडाई |

----------


## joker007

" वो कुछ नहीं भी करेगा तो नए पति से आइन्दा जो औलाद होगी उसकी क़ानूनी मान्यता सिफर होगी , उसका दर्जा हराम की औलाद का होगा |"
" ओह |"
" आप कहती हैं आपकी चौबीस घंटे निगहबानी होती है ?"
" हाँ |"
" वो परे जो नीली सैंट्रो खड़ी है , मुझे लगता है उसकी ड्राइविंग सीट पर बैठे शख्स की निगाह का मरकज़ हम ही हैं |"
उसने सर उठाकर उधर देखा | तत्काल उसके मुंह से तीखी सिसकारी निकली |
" क्या हुआ ?" - सुनील बोला |
" ये ... ये तो ... ये तो विक्रम है |"
" विक्रम कौन ?"
" मेरे पति का ड्राईवर और जनरल हैंडीमैन |"
" ये आपके पति की कार है ?"
" हाँ | मैं तो बहुत एहतियात से , छुप के , घर से निकली थी , इसे कैसे पता लग गया ?"
" जब पीछे है तो लग ही गया |"
" ओ माय गॉड |"
" अब क्या करोगी ?"
" यहाँ अँधेरा है और वो गाड़ी काफी दूर कड़ी है , हो सकता है उसने मुझे ठीक से न पहचाना हो | तुम ... तुम मोटरसाइकिल स्टार्ट करो और उलटी तरफ से मुझे कोठी तक यूँ पहुँचाओ कि ये पीछे न लगा रह सके | कार मोटरसाइकिल की तरह संकरे रास्तों में नहीं दाखिल हो सकेगी इसलिए ये काम कोई खास मुश्किल नहीं होगा तुम्हारे लिए |" - वो पिछली सीट पर सवार हो गयी - " चलो , जल्दी करो |"
सुनील ने फुर्ती से मोटरसाइकिल स्टार्ट की और उसे वहां से सामने दौड़ाया |
फ़ौरन सैंट्रो भी स्टार्ट हुई और उसकी हेडलाइट्स जलीं | वो मोटरसाइकिल के पीछे दौड़ पड़ी |
काफी आगे आकर सुनील ने मोटरसाइकिल को एकाएक एक संकरी गली में दाखिल कर दिया |
वहां कार का उसके पीछे आना मुमकिन नहीं था |
लेकिन सैंट्रो आगे से चौड़ी सड़क का घेरा काटकर गली से पार की सड़क पर पहुँच सकती थी और फिर उनके पीछे लग सकती थी |
आधी गली पार कर चुकने के बाद उसने मोटरसाइकिल वापस घुमा ली और जिधर से वो आया था , उधर दौड़ा दिया |
भैरव रोड पर और आगे सक्सेना की कोठी तक पहुँचने तक उसे सैंट्रो दोबारा अपने पीछे न दिखाई दी |
उसने मोटरसाइकिल को कोठी के आयरनगेट पर रोका |
मैथिली तत्काल नीचे उतरी |
" बातचीत मुकम्मल तो हुई नहीं " - सुनील बोला - " आप कहें तो मैं आपके साथ भीतर चलूँ ?"
" अरे , क्या गज़ब करते हो |" - वो हाहाकारी लहजे से बोली - " यहाँ रुको तक नहीं | निकल लो |"
एक साए ने प्रेत की तरह आयरनगेट से बाहर कदम रखा और उनके सामने आ खड़ा हुआ |
सुनील ने देखा , वो जवाहर सक्सेना था |
" हो गई सैर ?" - वो भावहीन स्वर में सुनील से संबोधित हुआ |
" नहीं " - सुनील सहज भाव से बोला - " सैर वाली कोई बात नहीं |"
" तो कौन सी बात है ? बीवी खामख्वाह गले पड़ गई ?"
" वो क्या है कि ..."
" तुम शाहरुख़ हो ?"
" वो तो मैं नहीं हूँ , शाहरुख़ की ऐसी किस्मत कहाँ की वो मेरे जैसा हो , लेकिन ... "
" क्या चाहती थी ये ? क्या बोली ?"
तभी नीली सैंट्रो उनके करीब आकर रुकी और एक लम्बे तड़ंगे आदमी ने बाहर कदम रखा | फिर लम्बे डग भरता , मुट्ठियाँ भींचे वो सुनील के सर पर आ खड़ा हुआ |
मैथिली की आँखों में आतंक की छाया तैर गई , उसने व्याकुल भाव से अपने पति की तरफ देखा और फिर लगभग दौड़ती हुई आयरनगेट पार कर गई और आगे कोठी में दाखिल होकर निगाहों से ओझल हो गई |
" आपके वाच डॉग का फौजदारी का इरादा जान पड़ता है |" - सुनील धीरे से बोला - " इसे समझाइए |"
दांत पीसता वो व्यक्ति सुनील पर झपटने को तत्पर हुआ |
" विक्रम !" - सक्सेना तीखे स्वर में बोला |
वो ठिठक गया |
" पीछे हटो |"
तीव्र अनिच्छा का प्रदर्शन करता वो पीछे हटा |
" थैंक्यू |" - सुनील मोटरसाइकिल को गियर में डालता बोला - " थैंक्यू वैरी मच | मुझे ऐसे कुत्तों से बहुत डर लगता है जो भौंके बिना काटते हैं |"
" तेरी तो ... "
शक्तिशाली मोटरसाइकिल टॉप से छूते गोले की तरह वहां से भाग निकली |
भैरव रोड से दूर निकल आने के बाद उसने मोटरसाइकिल रोकी और जेब से मोबाइल निकल कर सोनल सिक्का का नंबर डायल किया |
तत्काल उत्तर मिला |
" सुनील बोल रहा हूँ |" - वो बोला - " मैंने कहा था कि जवाहर सक्सेना के साथ जो बीतेगी , उसकी फ़ौरन तुम्हे खबर करूँगा |"
" क्या हुआ ?" - वो व्यग्र भाव से बोली |
" बात नहीं बनी | उसे तुम्हारी पेशकश कुबूल नहीं |"
" ओह | वो क्या चाहता है ?"
सुनील ने उसे साड़ी बातें विस्तार से बताईं |
" हे भगवान् | साढ़े सात हज़ार रुपये महिना मैं कैसे भर पाऊँगी ?"  
" मैंने भी यही बोला था , तुम्हारी बेसहारा माँ का भी हवाला दिया था जिसे तुमने चार हज़ार रुपये माहाना भेजना होता है , लेकिन वो नहीं हिला था |"
" अब ... अब क्या होगा ?"
" भाई से बात करो , उसे ये बताने के लिए मजबूर करो कि उसने सारे पैसे का क्या किया , जिद करके पूछो उसका जोड़ीदार कौन है |"
" वो नहीं बताएगा |"
" तो जेल जाएगा |"
" आप अब कहाँ हैं ?"
" अभी तो ऑन रोड ही हूँ |"
" सक्सेना के घर से - भैरव रोड से - बहुत दूर ?"
" नहीं , ज्यादा दूर तो नहीं |"
" तो भगवान के लिए ... भगवान के लिए मेरी खातिर वापस जाइये और सक्सेना से बोलिए कि मुझे उसी की बात मंज़ूर है , मैं जैसे भी होगा , बाकी की रकम दस किस्तों में अदा करुँगी |"
" कैसे करोगी ?"
" एक दो किस्तों का जुगाड़ मेरे पास है , तब तक विशाल की नौकरी लग जाएगी |"
" न लगी तो ?"
" तो मेरे पास कुछ जेवर हैं , वो बेच दूंगी , कुछ और कीमती सामान है , वो बेच दूंगी , मैं ... मैं खुद को बेच दूंगी |"
" पागल हुई हो ?"
" आप सक्सेना को जा के बोलिए ऐसा |"
" मैं नहीं बोल सकता |"
" इतना तो बोलिए उसकी दस किस्तों वाली बात मुझे मंज़ूर है |"
" तुम वो शर्त नहीं मंज़ूर कर सकती | मंज़ूर करोगी तो तुम्हारा क्या होगा ?"
" इस वक़्त ये बात अहम् नहीं , इस वक़्त अहम् बात ये है कि विशाल का क्या होगा | मैं उसे जेल नहीं जाने दे सकती |"
" उसने जवाब देने के लिए कल तक का टाइम दिया है |"
" चाँद घंटो में हालात में कोई तबदीली नहीं आ जाने वाली | मेरी हैसियत , मेरी औकात कल भी यही होगी जो आज है |"
" इसी वजह से कल तक इंतज़ार करो | तुम्हारा जो जवाब मैंने तुम्हारी जिद पर अभी जाकर उसे देना है वो कल भी उसे कुबूल होगा तो कल तक तो इंतज़ार करो | कल तक तुम्हारी हैसियत नहीं बदल सकती लेकिन हालात तो बदल सकते हैं |"
" हालात ?"
" सक्सेना का हार्ट फ़ैल हो सकता है | तुम्हें गडा खज़ाना मिल सकता है | तुम्हारे भाई की लाटरी लग सकती है | पाकिस्तान हमला कर सकता है |"
" आप ... आप मजाक कर रहे हैं |"
" और कुछ नहीं तो तुम्हारा भाई रक़म और जोड़ीदार के बाबत चुप्पी साढ़े रहने की अपनी जिद छोड़ सकता है | तुम्हारी कोशिश से नहीं छोड़ेगा तो मैं कोशिश कर देखूंगा | मेरा कहना मानो , मुझे अपना बड़ा भाई समझ कर मेरा कहना मानो और कल तक चुप बैठो | कल तक कोई न कोई बीच का रास्ता ज़रूर निकल आएगा , नहीं निकलेगा तो कल जो जी में आये , करना | ओके ?"
" ओके |"
" दैट्स लाइक ए गुड गर्ल | अब चिंता छोडो और चैन की नींद सोवो | ओके ?"
" एस |"
" गुड नाईट | स्वीट ड्रीम्स |"

----------


## joker007

पार्ट 3 :-

आधी रात होने को थी जबकि सुनील यूथ क्लब से बैंक स्ट्रीट में अपने फ्लैट पर लौटा |
प्रवेश द्वार का ताला खोलने से भी पहले भीतर फ़ोन की घंटी बज रही थी |
वो जल्दी से फ्लैट में दाखिल हुआ और बेडरूम में फ़ोन पर पहुंचा |
" हेल्लो |" - वो माउथपीस में बोला |
" सुनील |" - आवाज़ आई |
" बोल रहा हूँ | आप कौन ?"
" मैं मैथिली बोल रही हूँ | मैथिली सक्सेना | भैरव रोड से |"
" ओह | फ़ोन नंबर कैसे जाना ?"
" डायरेक्टरी में देखा |"
" लेकिन आधी रात को फ़ोन ... "
" ज़रूरी था | सुनो तुम यहाँ आ सकते हो क्या ?"
" यहाँ कहाँ ?"
" भैरव रोड |"
" क्या बात है ?"
" मैं अपने पति को छोड़ के जा रही हूँ .... "

----------


## joker007

दोस्तों यहाँ तक की कहानी पढने के बाद जो अभी आपके दिमाग में साफ़ सी कहानी चल रही है वही मेरे दिमाग में भी चल रही थी जब मैंने इसे पढ़ा था की अरे ये तो बड़ा आसान है पता लगाना की क्या हो रहा है लेकिन किस्सा कुछ और ही है .. जो बाद में पता चला |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> सक्सेना का हार्ट  फ़ैल हो सकता है | तुम्हें गडा खज़ाना मिल सकता है | तुम्हारे भाई की लाटरी  लग सकती है | पाकिस्तान हमला कर सकता है |"


:clap:...........................

----------


## ajay jangra

मित्र! क्या आप वेदप्रकाश शर्मा के विजय-विकाश सीरीज वाले उपन्यास प्रदान कर सकते हैं?

----------


## shashi009

> दोस्तों यहाँ तक की कहानी पढने के बाद जो अभी आपके दिमाग में साफ़ सी कहानी चल रही है वही मेरे दिमाग में भी चल रही थी जब मैंने इसे पढ़ा था की अरे ये तो बड़ा आसान है पता लगाना की क्या हो रहा है लेकिन किस्सा कुछ और ही है .. जो बाद में पता चला |


:lips:           :bell:           :lips:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## joker007

" आधी रात को ?"
" उसने हरकत ही ऐसी की है |"
" क्या किया है ?"
" फौजदारी पर उतर आया है | यहं घमासान छिड़ सकता है | मेरा बेटा उसे जान से मार देने पर तुला है |"
" लड़का | लेकिन मैंने तो सुना है कि वो तो दिल्ली में पढता है |"
" ठीक सुना है | आजकल यहाँ है | परसों सुबह ही लौटा है |"
" फौजदारी किसके साथ हुई ?"
" एक लड़की के साथ |"
" कौन लड़की ?"
" आओगे तो जानोगे |"
" फिर भी ?"
" निखिल की करीबी है |"
" करीबी क्या मतलब ?"
" मैं फोन पर नहीं बता सकती |"
" फौजदारी क्या हुई उसके साथ ?"
" मेरे पति ने उसके सर पर कोई भारी चीज़ मार दी और भाग खड़ा हुआ |"
" भाग खड़ा हुआ |"
" हाँ कार में सवार हुआ और भाग गया | लेकिन लौटेगा तो यहीं | लौटेगा तो मेरा लड़का उसकी जान लेकर ही मानेगा | वो ऐसा बिफरा हुआ है कि मेरे काबू में नहीं आ रहा है | भगवन के लिए आकर मेरी मदद करो |"
" मैं क्यों ?"
" क्योंकि इस घडी मुझे और और कोई न सूझा जिसे कि मैं मदद की गुहार लगा पाती | भगवान के लिए मेरे पति के लौटने से पहले यहाँ पहुँच जाओ वरना यहाँ भारी खून खराबा हो के रहेगा |"
" आपको पुलिस को फ़ोन करना चाहिए |"
" अरे , उस लड़की की भी तो सोचो जिस पर मेरे पति ने वार किया | यहाँ पुलिस आई तो सब को पकड़ के ले जाएगी |"
" लेकिन मैं ! ये तो वही मसल हुई कि तू कौन मैं खामख्वाह |"
" सुनील , प्लीज , बहस में वक़्त जाया न करो |"
" मैं आ के क्या करूँगा ?"
" तुम वो करोगे जो मैं औरत नहीं कर सकती | तुम निखिल को काबू में करोगे | वो तुम्हारी सुनेगा | प्लीज , जल्दी करो | टाइम जाया हो रहा है .... "
" निखिल कौन है ?"
" मेरा बेटा |"
" कितनी उम्र है ?"
" बाईस साल |"
" आप उसे लेकर यहाँ आ जाइए |"
" क्या बात करते हो | वो इस घडी मेरी सुनता होता तो बात ही ख़त्म न हो जाती |"
" मेरा अभी भी ख्याल है कि आप पुलिस को .... "
" पुलिस का नाम मत लो | पुलिस आई तो सब बेड़ागर्क हो जाएगा | जो फौजदारी यहाँ हुई है और जिसके आगे होने का अंदेशा है , उसके अलावा और भी बातें हैं जिनमे पुलिस का दखल मैं अफ्फोर्ड नहीं कर सकती | सुनील , प्लीज , ये एक एहसान करो मेरे पर , और फ़ौरन यहाँ पहुँचो |"
" अच्छी बात है | आता हूँ |"
" थैंक्यू | गॉड ब्लेस यू | उड़ के आना |"

----------


## joker007

सुनील भैरव रोड पहुंचा |
मैथिली उसे कोठी के दाएँ दरवाज़े पर - जो कि ऑफिस का प्रवेशद्वार था - मिली | सुनील पर निगाह पड़ते ही उसने चैन की सांस ली |
" आओ | आओ | " - वो उतावले स्वर में बोली - " प्लीज ... प्लीज कम इन |"
सुनील ने भीतर रिसेप्शन पर कदम रखा |
तभी पार्टीशन के पीछे से एक युवक बाहर निकला | वो नीली जीन्स , लाल टीशर्ट और ट्वीड का कोट पहने था |
" ये मेरा बेटा निखिल है " - मैथिली जल्दी से बोली - " निखिल सुनील से मिलो | ही इज वैरी सेलिब्रेटेड मीडिया पर्सन |"
युवक का चेहरा फक था , उसके जबड़े भिंचे हुए थे , उसने उसी हाल में सुनील की तरफ देखा |
" हेल्लो |" - सुनील ने मुस्कुराते हुए उसकी तरफ हाथ बढाया |
वो झिझका , उसके दाएँ हाथ में कुछ था , जिसे मिलाने को हाथ खाली करने के लिए उसने बाएँ हाथ में शिफ्ट करने की कोशिश की तो कुछ हाथ से निकल कर निशब्द फर्श पर जा गिरा |
सुनील ने देखा वो एक कारतूस था |
निखिल ने उससे हाथ मिलाया |
" जानकर ख़ुशी हुई कि तुम मम्मी के परिचित हो |" - वो बोला - " मम्मी को यहाँ कितनी प्रॉब्लम है | मैं उनमे दखल नहीं देता लेकिन अब ... अब ... "
उसने झुक कर कारतूस उठाने की कोशिश की लेकिन सुनील ने उसे पहले उठा लिया | उसने देखा वो बत्तीस कैलिबर की गन में फिट आने वाला कारतूस था |
" ये किसलिए ?" - वो बोला - " इसका यहाँ क्या काम ?"
निखिल ने जवाब न दिया |
" तुम्हारे बाएँ हाथ में क्या है ?"
जवाब देने की जगह उसने हाथ को पीठ पीछे छुपाने की कोशिश की लेकिन सुनील ने उसका हाथ थाम लिया और उसे जबरन खोला |
हाथ में कई और कारतूस थे जिनमे से एक खाली था |
" गन कहाँ है ?" - वो बोला |
" फ़ालतू सवाल न करो |" - वो तल्ख़ लहजे में बोला |
" तुम्हारे कोट की जेब में कुछ है |"
" कुछ नहीं है |"
" कोई वजनी चीज़ है |"
" अरे , बोला न .... "
सुनील ने जबरन उसकी बांह थामी और कोट की बाहरली , दाईं जेब से वो चीज़ निकाली |
वो बत्तीस कैलिबर की रिवाल्वर थी |
उसने उसको खोला तो उसका चैम्बर खाली पाया लेकिन महसूस किया कि नाल में से जले बारूद की गंध आ रही थी |
" इसमें से " - वो बोला - " गोली चली जान पड़ती है |"
निखिल ने कोई जवाब न दिया |
" मैं सोच ही रही थी कि ये कहाँ थी |" - मैथिली जल्दी से बोली - " मेरे को दो ये |"
" क्यों ?" - सुनील गन वाला हाथ परे करता बोला |
" अरे , बोला न |"
" मैंने सुना | लेकिन क्यों ?"
" क्योंकि ... क्योंकि ... "
वो खामोश हो गई | उसने बेचैनी से पहलु बदला |
" किसकी है ?"
किसी ने जवाब न दिया |
" ये " - उसने निखिल से सवाल किया - " तुम्हारे पास कहाँ से आई ?"
वो खामोश रहा |
" यहाँ जो कुछ हुआ है , उसमे इस गन का दखल जान पड़ता है | क्या हुआ है यहाँ ?"
कोई कुछ न बोला |
" तुम लोग पागल तो नहीं हो |" - सुनील झल्लाया - " अगर ये रवैया अख्तियार करना था तो मुझे यहाँ आने को क्यों बोला ?"
" दिखा |" - मैथिली निखिल से बोली |
निखिल पार्टीशन पर से एक तरफ हटा |
सुनील ने आगे बढ़कर पार्टीशन के पीछे निगाह डाली |
वहां सोफे पर एक भारी भरकम उम्रदराज़ औरत झुकी हुई थी जिसकी ओट में कुछ था | पीछे आहट हुई पाकर वो बिना गर्दन घुमाए बोली - " ये अभी ठीक हो जाएगी | डॉक्टर साहब आया है क्या ?"
सुनील आगे बढ़कर उसके पहलु में पहुंचा ताकि वो सोफे पर झाँक पाटा | उसने देखा सोफे पर एक खुले रेशमी बालों वाली नौजवान लड़की लुढकी पड़ी थी जो उम्र में पच्चीसेक साल की जान पड़ती थी और जो काली जीन्स , काला कोट और कालर वाली सफ़ेद कमीज़ पहने थी | उसके कमीज़ के बटन खुले हुए थे और कनपटी पर एक गीला हैण्ड टॉवेल टिका हुआ था | औरत उसकी हथेलियाँ मसल रही थी |
" ये कौन हैं ?" - सुनील ने पूछा |
" मेरी बहु |" - तब तक पीछे आन कड़ी हुई मैथिली ने जवाब दिया - " निखिल की बीवी |"
" ये वो लड़की है जिसे आपने फ़ोन पर निखिल की करीबी बताया था ?"
" हाँ |"
" ये निखिल की बीवी है ?"
" हाँ | लेकिन ये बात अभी आम नहीं की गयी है |"
" निखिल से उम्र में बड़ी जान पड़ती है |"
" अरे , नहीं | बीस साल की है | निखिल बाईस का है |"
" आपने बताया था | इसे क्या हुआ ?"
" मेरे हसबैंड ने मारा | इसी फौजदारी का तो मैंने फ़ोन पर ज़िक्र किया था |"
" क्यों ? क्यों मारा ?"
" मालूम नहीं |"
" क्या मारा ?"
" क्या ?"
" वार | वार किस चीज़ से किया ?"
" पता नहीं | बस , कोई चीज़ पुरे जोर से घुमा कर कनपटी पर मारी .... "
" ये बड़ा " - मोती औरत बोली - " गूमड़ निकल आया है |"
" .... और भाग गया |"
" कैसे भाग गया ?" - सुनील ने पूछा |
" बाहर दरवाज़े के सामने ही कार कड़ी थी , जिसमे जाकर सवार हुआ और ये जा वो जा |"
" ड्राईवर के साथ ?"
" नहीं , अकेला | खुद कार चला के |"
" आपने उसे जाते देखा ?"
" हाँ |"
" कहाँ से ? तब आप कहाँ थी ? कहाँ से देखा था ?"
" बाएँ विंग की ऊपरी मंजिल की एक खिड़की से |"
" कार कौनसी ? वही नीली सैंट्रो जो पहले ड्राईवर के कब्ज़े में थी ?"
" नहीं | सफ़ेद इंडिका |"
" साथ कोई सामान भी था ?"
" नहीं खाली हाथ था | मैंने साफ़ देखा था |"
तभी सोफे पर पड़ी युवती कुनमुनाई |
" होश में आ रही है |" - मोती औरत बोली |
मैथिली उसके करीब पहुंची और उसका सर सहलाती बोली - " प्राची | बेटा कैसी हो ? सुन रही हो ?"
उसकी पलके फड़फडाई , गर्दन दाएँ बाएँ हिली , उसने करवट बदलने की कोशिश की |
" उलटी आएगी |" - अधेड़ औरत बोली - " फिर ठीक हो जाएगी |"
मैथिली ने सहमति में सर हिलाया और परे हटी |
" हमें क्या करना चाहिए ?" - वो धीरे से सुनील से बोली |
" जो करना चाहिए , वो तो आपको कुबूल नहीं |" - सुनील शुष्क स्वर में बोला |
" पु ....... पुलिस |"
" हाँ , पुलिस |"
" ज़रूरी है ?"
" सरासर ज़रूरी है | सर की चोट खाए शख्स की शक्ल से पता नही चलता कि वो कितना गंभीर रूप से घायल है | उलटी आने को होना उसके ठीक होने की तरफ ही नहीं , उसकी चोट की गंभीरता की तरफ भी इशारा होता है | इस लड़की को आप लोग सोफे पर लुढके पड़ी नहीं रहने दे सकते | इसे डॉक्टर की ज़रूरत है , न हासिल होने की सूरत में ये यहीं पड़े पड़े मर सकती है |"
" ओ माई गॉड !|
" आप डॉक्टर को बुलाएंगी , चोट की वजह बताएंगी तो वो भी तब तक इसे हाथ नहीं लगाएगा जब तक कि पुलिस को खबर नहीं की जाएगी और इसे मेडिकोलीगल केस नहीं तस्लीम किया जाएगा | अब आप खुद फैसला कीजिए कि ये काम आप मज़बूरी से करेंगी या मर्ज़ी से ?"
" मर्ज़ी से |" - वो कठिन स्वर में बोली - " तुम करो फ़ोन |"
" मैं करूँ ?"
" प्लीज |"
" आपको मालूम नहीं है , ऐसे मामलों में पुलिस मेरे नाम से भड़कती है |"
" निखिल की तरफ से करो |"
" ठीक है |" - उसने एक टेबल पर पड़े फ़ोन का रिसीवर उठाया और नंबर पंच किया |
" हेल्लो |" - संपर्क स्थापित होने पर वो बोला - " मैं चौदह भैरव रोड से निखिल सक्सेना बोल रहा हूँ | यहाँ एक वारदात हो गई है | मेरे फादर ने यहाँ एक लड़की की कनपटी पर नशे में ... जी हाँ , नशे में ... ऐसा वार किया है कि वो बुरी तरह से घायल है | .... जी हाँ , मेरे फादर ने | जवाहर सक्सेना नाम है .... वो यहाँ से भाग गए हैं | लगता है उनका दिमाग हिल गया है , वो कोई इससे भी बड़ी वारदात कर सकते हैं इसलिए उनका पकड़ा जाना ज़रूरी है | ... जी | जी नहीं , पैदल नहीं , कार पर गए | सफ़ेद रंग की इंडिका पर गए | खुद चलते हुए | नंबर है ..... "
उसने प्रश्नसूचक नेत्रों से मैथिली की तरफ देखा |
" आर जे 4 सी ए डी 2926 |" - मैथिली फुसफुसाई |
सुनील ने वो नंबर माउथपीस में दोहराया और फिर फ़ोन बैंड कर दिया |
" पांच - दस मिनट में पुलिस यहाँ पहुँच जाएगी " - वो बोला - " इसलिए जो कहना है उसका कोई फौरी रिहर्सल आप दोनों माँ बेटा कर लें |"
दोनों ने एक दूसरे का मुंह देखा |

----------


## joker007

" मेरी राय में आपका बालक ही इनिशिएटिव ले तो अच्छा होगा |"
मैथिली ने सहमति में सर हिलाया |
" जहाँ तक मैं समझता हूँ बालक आपकी तरफ है और पिता के खिलाफ है |"
" सक्सेना साहब " - वो दबे स्वर में बोली - " निखिल के पिता नहीं हैं |"
" ऐसा ?" - सुनील की भवें उठी |
" हाँ | निखिल मेरे पहले पति से है | सक्सेना साहब से मेरी दूसरी शादी है |"
" कब हुई ?"
" पांच साल पहले |"
" शादी न हुई " - निखिल तल्ख़ लहजे में बोला - " सजा हुई | पांच साल से सजा काट रही है मेरी माँ |"
सोफे पर पड़ी युवती फिर कुनमुनाई , इस बार उसके मुंह से कुछ शब्द भी निकले जो किसी की समझ में न आए , फिर वो एक दो बार खांसी और फिर एकाएक उठकर बैठ गई |
" मैं कहाँ हूँ ?" - वो कराहती सी बोली |
" फ़िक्र न कर , बेटा |" - मैथिली ने पुचकारा - " सब ठीक हो जाएगा | अभी यहाँ पुलिस आ रही है , वो सब संभल लेगी |"
" ये कौन हैं ?" - उसने निगाह से सुनील की तरफ इशारा किया |
" इनका नाम सुनील चक्रवर्ती है , ये ... ये फॅमिली फ्रेंड हैं |"
" हूँ | हूँ |" - उसने हाथों में सर थाम लिया और खामोश हो गई |
मैथिली सुनील के पास सरक आई |
" वो गन " - वो उसके कान के करीब फुसफुसाई - " मुझे दो |"
सुनील की भवें उठीं |
" वो तुम्हारे पास नहीं होनी चाहिए |"
" तो किसके पास होनी चाहिए ? आपके पास ? क्योंकि आपकी है ?"
" मेरी नहीं है |"
" तो ?"
" हमें उसे छुपा देना चाहिए |"
" पुलिस ढूंढ लेगी |"
" मुझे सौंप डोज तो नहीं ढूंढ लेगी | यकीं करो |"
सुनील ने गन उसे सौंप दी जिसे कि उसने अपनी ड्रेस में कहीं छुपा लिया |
" ये छुपाना तो न हुआ |" - सुनील बोला - " छुपाना है तो किसी ढंग की जगह पर छुपाइये |"
" तुम समझते नहीं हो ... "
तभी सुनील की तवज्जो निखिल की तरफ गई जो कि सोफे के करीब पहुंचा हुआ था और झुक कर लड़की के गाल पर चुम्बन अंकित कर रहा था | लड़की ने अपनी एक बांह उसकी गर्दन के गिर्द पिरो दी और उसका सर अपने होंठों के करीब खींच कर धीरे से उसके कान में फुसफुसाने लगी |
ज्यों ज्यों निखिल उसकी बात सुनता गया , उसका चेहरा संजीदा होता गया |
आखिरकार उसने अपनी गर्दन से उसकी बांह अलग की और सीधा हुआ | उसने बारी बारी अपनी माँ और सुनील की तरफ देखा |
" क्या बात है ?" - मैथिली बोली |
" ये कहती है इस पर वार सक्सेना साहब ने नहीं किया |"
" तुम उन्हें डैडी नहीं बुलाते ?" - सुनील बोला |
" ये कैसे हो सकता है ?" - मैथिली आवेग से बोली - " लड़की का दिमाग हिल गया है | मैं रिसेप्शन तक इसके साथ आई थी | तब भीतर सक्सेना साहब के अलावा कोई नहीं था |"
" प्राची कहती है वार सक्सेना साहब ने नहीं किया था |" - निखिल पुरजोर लहजे से बोला - " इसकी सक्सेना साहब से मुलाक़ात नहीं हो पाई थी | कहती है इसने सक्सेना साहब के ऑफिस के दरवाज़े पर दस्तक दी थी तो कोई जवाब नहीं मिला था | इसने दरवाज़ा खोल कर भीतर झाँका था तो ऑफिस में नीमअँधेरा पाया था जिसमे उसने देखा था कि वो खली था | ये आगे भीतरी ऑफिस के दरवाज़े पर पहुंची थी और इसने उसपर दस्तक दी थी | वो दरवाज़ा सक्सेना साहब ने खोला था | ये कहती है तब उनके साथ भीतर कोई था जिसकी सूरत वो नहीं देख सकी थी क्योंकि उस शख्स की दरवाज़े की तरफ पीठ थी | प्राची को सक्सेना साहब ने ये कहकर डिसमिस कर दिया था कि वो अभी बिजी हैं इसलिए वो बाहर बैठ कर उनका इंतज़ार करे | ये कहती है कि इसने दस मिनट तक सक्सेना साहब के ऑफिस में बैठ इंतज़ार किया था | फिर भीतरी ऑफिस का दरवाज़ा खुला था और भीतर सक्सेना साहब के साथ मौजूद आदमी ने चौखट पर क़दम रखा था | उसने अपने पीछे बिजली के स्विच ऑफ कर दिए थे और बाहर को लपका था | तब उसे प्राची की वहां मौजूदगी का आभास हुआ था , वो वापिस घूमा तो यहाँ की , रिसेप्शन ऑफिस की , रौशनी उसके चेहरे पर पड़ी थी | प्राची ने देखा था कि उसके चेहरे पर नकाब थी जो कि दरअसल एक बड़ा सा भूरा सा लिफाफा था जिसमे आँखों की जगह दो छेद कर लिए गए थे , दाईं आँख के ऊपर वाला छेद कदरन बड़ा हो गया था जिसकी वजह से आँख के नीचे गाल का कुछ भाग भी दिखाई दे रहा था और वो कहती है कि वहां गाल पर एक मटर के दाने जितना मादा काला मस्सा था |"
" ओह !" - सुनील बोला - " फिर ?"
" फिर ये जोर से चीखी | उस आदमी ने इस पर वार किया | इसने बचाव में हाथ ऊपर किये तो एक हाथ उसके मुंह पर पड़ा और कागज़ की नकाब फट गई |"
" सूरत देखि ?" - सुनील उत्सुक भाव से बोला |
" हाँ , देखि | कहती है तब भी भीतरी ऑफिस की रौशनी उसके चेहरे पर पद रही थी इसलिए देखि |"
" पहचानी ?"- सुनील सशंक भाव से बोला |
" नहीं | क्योंकि वो सूरत इसने पहले कभी नहीं देखि थी | इसका हमलावर इसके लिए बिलकुल अजनबी था |"
" लेकिन गाल पर का , आँख के नीचे का , मस्सा साफ़ देका ?"
" हाँ |"
" फिर ?"
" नकाब फटने पर वो आदमी भड़का , उसने फिर इस पर वार किया जिसके फ़ौरन बाद ये बेहोश हो गई |"

----------


## joker007

" लेकिन आँख के नीचे मस्सा |" - मैथिली तीखे स्वर में बोली - " निखिल , लड़की को ज़रूर कोई मुगालता लगा है |"
" इसी से पूछ लो |" - वो प्राची की तरफ घुमा - " प्राची , तुम्हारे हमलावर की दाईं आँख के नीचे मटर के दाने जितना बड़ा मस्सा था न ?"
प्राची का सर सप्रयास सहमति में हिला |
" और नकाब " - सुनील बोला - " कागज़ की थी ? दफ्तरों में इस्तेमाल होने वाले बड़े साइज़ के भूरे लिफाफे में आँखों की जगह छेद काट कर बनाई गई थी ?"
" हाँ |" - वो बोली |
" झटके से चेहरे से अलग हो गई थी या वहीँ कहीं अटकी रही थी ?"
" अलग हो गई थी | उड़कर परे जा गिरी थी |"
सुनील भीतर सक्सेना के ऑफिस में गया |
विशाल ऑफिस टेबल की ओट में फटा हुआ भूरा लिफाफा मौजूद था | फटे हुए हिस्से को साथ जोड़ कर उसने उसका मुआयना किया | उसने आँखों की जगह हुए छोटे बड़े छेदों का खासतौर से मुआयना किया |
वो वापस लौटा |
" ये है वो कागज़ी नकाब ?" - उसने लड़की से पूछा |
" हाँ |" - वो बोली | उसने उठके खड़े होने की कोशिश की लेकिन कामयाब न हो सकी | वो गिरने को हुई , अपना संतुलन कायम रखने के लिए उसने हाथ सामने फैलाए तो सहारा तलाशती दोनों हाथों की हथेलियाँ पार्टीशन के शीशे पर पड़ी |
मोती औरत ने सहारा देकर उसे वापस सोफे पर बैठाया |
" इस पर आक्रमण " - सुनील बोला - " सक्सेना के ऑफिस में हुआ था | ये यहाँ कैसे पहुंची ?"
" मैंने पहुँचाया |" - मोती औरत बोली - " इधर सोफा है न ? बेड जैसा | लाकर इस पर लिटाया |"
" उठते ही चक्कर आता है |" - बिना किसी के पूछे प्राची ने खुद बताया |
" नकाब में " - सुनील ने फिर सवाल किया - " आँख की जगह जो छेद थे , उनमे दाईं आँख के ऊपर का छेद बाईं आँख वाले छेद से बड़ा था ... इस फटी नकाब का मुआयना यही कहता है ?"
" हाँ |"
" इसी वजह से तुम्हे दाईं आँख के साथ दाएँ गाल का ऊपरी हिस्सा भी दिखाई दिया ?"
" हाँ |"
" एक गाल पर मस्सा दिखाई दिया ? मटर के दाने जितना बड़ा ? काले रंग का ?"
" हाँ |"
" नहीं | " - मैथिली फिर बोली - " तुम्हे मुगालता लगा है |"
" अरे , क्या नहीं नहीं लगा राखी है |" - निखिल झल्लाया - " जब ये कह रही है कि इसने मस्सा देखा था | जिस शख्स ने इसकी इतनी बुरी हालत की , ये क्या उसके बारे में झूठ बोलेगी ?"
मैथिली खामोश हो गई लेकिन उसके चेहरे पर से विरोध के भाव न गए , उसने बेचैनी से करवटें बदलना बंद न किया |
" कनपटी पर दो वार किये थे ?" - सुनील ने पूछा |
" मेरे ख्याल से हाँ |" - प्राची बोली |
" वार के बाद वो किधर भगा था ? वापिस अन्दर की तरफ - भीतरी ऑफिस की तरफ - या बाहर , रिसेप्शन की तरफ ?"
" ध्यान नहीं |"
" उसके भागने के फ़ौरन बाद बाहर से किसी कार के इंजन की - स्टार्ट होने की , एक्सेलरेटर दिए जाने की - आवाज़ ई थी ?"
" ध्यान नहीं | दूसरा वार होते ही मेरी आँखों के सामने अँधेरा छा गया था और फिर जैसे दुनिया ख़त्म हो गई थी |"
" अब बस करो |" - निखिल बोला - " अभी बेचारी से इतनी जवाबतलबी ठीक नहीं |"
सुनील ने सहमति में सर हिलाया | फिर वो वापिस सक्सेना के ऑफिस में दाखिल हुआ | आगे भीतरी ऑफिस का दरवाज़ा - जिसके पीछे से अपने पिछले फेरे पर उसे टाइपराइटर खटखटाए जाने की आवाजें आती रहीं थी - बैंड था | दरवाज़े के हैंडल पर रुमाल डाल कर उसने हैंडल को घुमाया और दरवाज़े को भीतर को धक्का दिया | दरवाज़ा खुल गया | उसने चौखट पर से भीतर निगाह डाली |
आगे अँधेरा था |
" भीतरी ऑफिस का स्विचबोर्ड कहाँ है ?" - उसने सवाल किया |
मैथिली उसके करीब पहुंची और फिर सुनील के निर्देश पर उसने कुछ स्विच ऑन किए |
भीतर रौशनी होते ही उसके मुंह से चीख निकल गई |
निखिल लपक कर करीब आया |
सुनील ने मैथिली को बांह पकड़ कर एक ओर किया और भीतर झाँका |
" ओ माय गॉड !" - निखिल के मुंह से निकला - " ओ माय गुड गॉड !"

----------


## joker007

भीतरी ऑफिस के फर्श पर जवाहर सक्सेना औंधे मुंह पड़ा था | उसके सर के करीब एक तह किया हुआ कम्बल यूँ पड़ा था कि सर का कुछ हिस्सा उसकी ओट में आ गया था | उसकी बाहें कन्धों से परे फैली हुई थीं और दाईं बांह की मुट्ठी बंद थी | उसके सर के गिर्द खून का सैलाब था जिसमे कम्बल का एक कोना भी डूबा हुआ था | सर के आगे एक ऑफिस टेबल थी जिस पर एक टाइपराइटर पड़ा था | उसके रोलर में जो कागज़ लगा हुआ था उसके आधे भाग में टाइप अंकित थी |
" कोई आगे न आए |" - सुनील ने चेतावनी दी - " किसी चीज़ को हाथ न लगाये |"
खुद वो सावधानी से आगे बढ़ा और टेबल के करीब पहुंचा | उसने झुक कर रोलर में लगे कागज़ पर निगाह डाली |
" सुसाइड नोट लगता है |" - वो बोला |
" सुसाइड !" - निखिल बोला - " हथियार तो कहीं दिखाई नहीं दे रहा !"
" एग्ज़ेक्टली | इसीलिए ' जान पड़ता है ' बोला , ' है ' नहीं बोला |"
" सुसाइड की |" - मैथिली बोली - " कोई वजह होती है |"
" नोट में क्या दर्ज है ?" - निखिल बोला - " बोल के पढो |"
सुनील ने पढना शुरू किया | लिखा था :

_मैं_ _सब_ _ख़त्म_ _करने_ _जा_ _रहा_ _हूँ__ |_ _मैं_ _नाकाम_ _शख्स_ _हूँ__ |_ _मैंने_ _पैसा_ _कमाया_ _लेकिन_ _इज्ज़त_ _नहीं_ _कमाई__ |_ _कोई_ _मेरी_ _इज्ज़त_ _नहीं_ _करता__ |_ _न_ _अपनों_ _से_ _न_ _गैरों_ _से__ ,_ _मैं_ _किसी_ _से_ _इज्ज़त_ _न_ _पा_ _सका__ |_ _कभी_ _दोस्त_ _न_ _बना_ _सका__ |_ _कोई_ _बने_ _तो_ _बने_ _न_ _रहे__ |_ _अब_ _हाल_ _ये_ _है_ _कि_ _मैं_ _अपनी_ _बीवी_ _तक_ _से_ _प्यार_ _पाने_ _में_ _नाकाम_ _हूँ__ ,_ _सम्मान_ _पाने_ _में_ _नाकाम_ _हूँ__ ,_ _यहाँ_ _तक_ _कि_ _दोस्ती_ _पाने_ _में_ _नाकाम_ _हूँ__ |_ _वो_ _नौजवान_ _छोकरा_ _जिसे_ _मेरा_ _बेटा_ _होना_ _चाहिए__ ,_ _जो_ _मेरे_ _नाम_ _से_ _जाना_ _जाता_ _है__ ,_ _मेरी_ _जात_ _से_ _नफरत_ _करता_ _है__ |_ _एकाएक_ _कितना_ _तनहा_ _हो_ _गया_ _हूँ_ _मैं__ |_ _एकाएक_ _मुझे_ _ये_ _एहसास_ _होना_ _शुरू_ _हुआ_ _है_ _कि_ _इन्सान_ _कितना_ _भी_ _आत्मनिर्भर_ _क्यों_ _न_ _बन_ _जाए__ ,_ _एक_ _तनहा_ _शख्स_ _के_ _तौर_ _पर_ _उसका_ _कहीं_ _कोई_ _मुकाम_ _नहीं__ ,_ _उसका_ _वजूद_ _तभी_ _है_ _जबकि_ _उसके_ _पीछे_ _उसको_ _पसंद_ _करने_ _वाले__ ,_ _उसकी_ _फ़िक्र_ _करने_ _वाले_ _लोग_ _मौजूद_ _हों__ |_ _अगर_ _ऐसा_ _नहीं_ _है_ _तो_ _वो_ _कुछ_ _भी_ _नहीं_ _है__ ,_ _तो_ _जैसे_ _उसका_ _वजूद_ _ही_ _नहीं_ _है__ |_ _मैं_ _दौलत_ _से_ _मालामाल_ _हूँ_ _लेकिन_ _चाहत_ _से_ _कंगाल_ _हूँ__ |_ _हाल_ _में_ _ऐसा_ _कुछ_ _वाकया_ _हुआ_ _है_ _जिसे_ _मैं_ _तहरीरी_ _तौर_ _पर_ _नहीं_ _कह_ _सकता_ _लेकिन_ _जो_ _मुझे_ _मुतमईन_ _करता_ _है_ _कि_ _जो_ _औरत_ _इस_ _फानी_ _दुनिया_ _में_ _मुझे_ _सबसे_ _ज्यादा_ _अज़ीज़_ _है__ ,_ _उसकी_ _मुहबत_ _का_ _दावेदार_ _बनने_ _में_ _मैं_ _नाकाम_ _रहा_ _हूँ__ |_ _इसलिए_ _चौतरफा_ _नाउम्मीदी_ _के_ _ज़ेरेसाया_ _अब_ _मैंने_ _सब_ _ख़त्म_ _कर_ _देने_ _का_ _फैसला_ _कर_ _लिया_ _है__ ,_ _बस_ _सिर्फ_ _ये_ _देखना_ _है_ _कि_ _गन_ _का_ _ट्रिगर_ _खींचने_ _का_ _हौसला_ _मैं_ _अपने_ _आप_ _में_ _जुटा_ _पाता_ _हूँ_ _या_ _नहीं__ |_ _अब_ _कुछ_ _दरकार_ _है_ _तो_ _हौसला__ ....._ _सिर्फ_ _हौसला__ ....._ _सिर्फ_ _हौसला__ ...._

सुनील खामोश हो गया |
कई क्षण ख़ामोशी छाई रही |
" दाएं हाथ में कुछ है |" - एकाएक निखिल बोला |
" मुट्ठी बंद है |" - मैथिली बोली |
" तभी तो बोला कि मुट्ठी में कुछ है | आई मीन ........ हो सकता है |"
सुनील एक क्षण हिचकिचाया , फिर उसने झुक कर धीरे से मुट्ठी खोली |
मुट्ठी में मूंगा जड़ी सोने की अंगूठी बंद थी |
खास कारीगरी की खास दस्तावेज़ अंगूठी बैंड थी |
मैथिली के मुंह से तीखी सिसकारी निकली |
सुनील सीधा हुआ , उसकी तरफ घूमा |
" अंगूठी पहचानती हैं आप ?" - उसे घूरते हुए उसने सवाल किया |
" न .... नहीं ! नहीं !"
" तो जवाब देने में हिचकिचाहट कैसी ?"
" को ... को ... कोई .... कोई हिचकिचाहट नहीं |"
" जो आपकी जुबान कह रही है , वो आपकी सूरत से ज़ाहिर नहीं होता | साफ़ बोलिए , आप ये अंगूठी पहचानती हैं या नहीं ?"
" मिस्टर !" - निखिल तीखे स्वर में बोला - " तुम मेरी माँ के साथ यूँ पेश नहीं आ सकते |"
" चुप करो |" - सुनील डपट कर बोला - " बीच में मत बोलो | इन्हें जवाब देने दो | मैडम , जवाब दीजिये , आप ये अंगूठी पहचानती हैं या नहीं ?"
" न..... नहीं |"
" मैं झूठ बोलने वालों का तरफदार नहीं बन सकता | चलता हूँ |"
" नहीं , नहीं | तुम अभी नहीं जा सकते |"
" क्या हुआ है अभी को ?"
" तुम हमें यूँ मझधार में छोड़ के नहीं जा सकते |"
" कौन है मंझधार में यहाँ ?"
" बात का मतलब समझो |"
" समझता हूँ | आप भी समझिए |"
" क्या समझूँ ?"
" सच बोलना कुबूल कीजिये |"
" करती हूँ | लेकिन ....."
" क्या लेकिन ?"
" अभी नहीं | यहाँ नहीं |"

----------


## joker007

दोस्तों अब कहानी ज़रा नया मोड़ लेने वाली है | कैसा लग रहा है अब ?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

यार मझदार में छोड़ गए !

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे मित्र ............................

----------


## shashi009

> दोस्तों अब कहानी ज़रा नया मोड़ लेने वाली है | कैसा लग रहा है अब ?


हम तो कब से मोड पर खड़े हो कर ....... आगे की कहानी का इंतज़ार कर रहे है दोस्त....बहुत बढ़िया.

----------


## joker007

तभी निखिल आगे बढ़ा |
" क्या है ?" - सुनील कर्कश स्वर में बोला |
" मैं देखता हूँ कि ...... "
" नो |" - सुनील ने जबरन उसे वापिस घुमाया - " मैंने बोला था हिलने का नहीं था | आगे नहीं आने का था |"
सुनील ने उसे दरवाज़े के बाहर धकेल दिया |
" आप " - वो मैथिली की तरफ घूमा - " जैसे बत्तियां ऑन की थीं वैसे ऑफ कर दीजिये |"
उसने आदेश का पालन किया |
" मेरा रुमाल गिर गया है " - फिर एकाएक बोली - " उठाऊं या पड़ा रहने दूं ?"
" नहीं गिराना था | उठाइए और यहाँ से बाहर जाइये |"
वो झुक कर अँधेरे में हाथ चलने लगी |
" ओफ्फो | कम ऑन नाउ | नहीं मिलता तो बत्ती फिर जला लीजिए |"
" मिल गया " - वो सीढ़ी हुई , सुनील के पास पहुंची और उसकी बांह से लिपट गई - " मुझे तुम्हारी मदद की ज़रूरत है | और निखिल को हम दोनों की मदद की ज़रूरत है | बोलो ... "
सुनील ने एक झटके से अपनी बांह छुड़ाई और पीछे दरवाज़ा बंद किया | फिर सक्सेना का ऑफिस लांघ कर वो आगे बाहरले , रिसेप्शन वाले , हिस्से में पहुंचा तो उसने लड़की को - प्राची को - अपने पैरों पर कड़ी पाया | उसका चेहरा फक था और वो आंधी में पेड़ की तरह हिल रही थी | सुनील की तवज्जो अपनी तरफ पाकर उसने मुस्कुराने की कोशिश की लेकिन होंठ सिर्फ फद्फदा कर रह गए |
" भीतर क्या हुआ ?" - सुनील बोला - " मालूम पड़ गया ?"
" सक्सेना साहब !" - वो फुसफुसाई |
" हाँ |"
" ख़त्म !"
" हाँ |"
" ओ गॉड !"
" तुमने अपने हमलावर को पिछले ऑफिस से बाहर निकलते साफ़ देखा था ?"
" हाँ |"
" उसकी नकाब नोच लेने के बाद उसकी सूरत भी देखी थी जिसे कि तुम पहचानती नहीं हो , जो तुम्हारे लिए अजनबी थी ?"
" हाँ |"
" जैसे तुमने उसे देखा था , वैसे ही उसने तुम्हे देखा था ?"
" क्या मतलब ?"
" तुम्हे कभी दोबारा देखे तो पहचान लेगा ?"
" मेरे ख्याल से नहीं | मैं नीमअंधेरे में बैठी हुई थी | वहां जो रौशनी थी , वो यहाँ रिसेप्शन से आ रही थी | उस रौशनी की तरफ मेरी पीठ थी लेकिन उसका मुंह था | इसलिए जैसे मैंने उसे साफ़ देखा था , वैसे मैं नहीं समझती कि उसने मुझे देखा था |"
" लिहाज़ा वो तुम्हे फिर कभी देखे तो सूरत से नहीं पहचान सकता ?"
" मेरे ख्याल से तो नहीं पहचान सकता |"
" लेकिन तुम उसे पहचान सकती हो | क्योंकि तुमने उसके चेहरे की कागज़ी नकाब नोच ली थी और उसका चेहरा नुमाया हो गया था ?"
" हाँ |"
" नकाब न भी नुची होती तो आँख के नीचे का मस्सा तुमने फिर भी बराबर देखा था ?"
" हाँ | हे भगवान ! कितना बड़ा था | मैंने तो इतना बड़ा मस्सा कभी देखा नहीं | और कितना भद्दा लगता था वो उसके चेहरे पर |"
" पुलिस यहाँ पहुँचने वाली है | तुमने अपने हमलावर की सूरत देखि थी इसलिए तुम्हारा दर्जा चश्मदीद गवाह का है | कहने का मतलब ये है कि तुम पुलिस की ख़ास तवज्जो का मरकज़ बनोगी , वो तुमसे बहुत सवाल करेगी |"
" करे | बेशक करे | क्या प्रॉब्लम है ?"
" तबियत कैसी है ?"
" ठीक ही है | कनपटी पर गूमड़ निकल आया है जिसमे धाड़ धाड़ नब्ज़ बजती है , खोपड़ी कई बार हलकी सी स्विंग करती है लेकिन मैं सब संभाल सकती हूँ | नो प्रॉब्लम |"
" गुड | तुम्हे यहाँ से जाना होगा |"
" कहाँ ?"
" पुलिस के आने से पहले यहाँ से जाना होगा |"
" कहाँ ?"
" यूथ क्लब | मेहता रोड पर है | उसके संचालक मिस्टर रमाकांत मल्होत्रा के पास |"
" रात की इस घडी मिस्टर मल्होत्रा वहां होंगे ?"
" हाँ | वहीँ रहते हैं |"
" जाग रहे होंगे ?"
" हाँ | वहां रात एक बजे तक कार्ड रूम में रमी खेलना उनकी शगल है | उसके बाद भी सोने में दो ढाई आम बजा देते हैं |"
" आई सी | वहां पहुंचकर क्या करना होगा ?"
" मेरा इंतज़ार करना | मिस्टर मल्होत्रा से बातें करना | बोर हो जाओ तो सो जाना |"
" कहाँ ?"
" जहाँ तुम मुनासिब समझो | रातगुज़ारी का इन्तेजाम वहां भी हो सकता है वरना मिस्टर मल्होत्रा किसी होटल में पहुंचा देंगे |"
" आप उन्हें मेरी आमद की खबर तो कर देंगे ?"
" हाँ ज़रूर |"
" पहुंचूंगी कैसे ?"
" टैक्सी पर |" - वो मैथिली की तरफ घूमा - " आसपास कोई ऑल नाईट टैक्सी स्टैंड है ?"
" मोड़ पर ही है |" - वहां जहाँ रुक कर शाम को हमने बात की थी | जहाँ विक्रम मेरी निगहबानी कर रहा था |"
" गुड | इसे समझाओ और रुखसत करो |"
मैथिली ने वो काम किया |
उस दौरान सुनील ने रमाकांत को फ़ोन किया और उसे समझा दिया |
उसके फ़ोन से फारिग होने तक मैथिली भी फारिग हो चुकी थी |
" इस बारे में और कौन जानता है ?" - उसने मैथिली से पूछा |
" किस बारे में ?"
" ये भी कोई पूछने की बात है ?"
" कोई नहीं जानता | लाश खुद तुमने बरामद की थी इसलिए तुम्हे मालूम है उस घडी तुम्हारे करीब कौन कौन था |"
" मेरा सवाल आपके हसबैंड की बाबत नहीं था , जो प्राची के साथ बीती , उसकी बाबत था | उस पर हमला हुआ था इस बाबत और कौन जानता है ? कोई नौकर चाकर .... "
" हाँ | कुंद्रा जानता है |"
" कुंद्रा !"
" दुरेश कुंद्रा |"
" सुरेश ! वो आदमी जो पैंतालीसेक साल का है , जो शायद कांटेक्ट लेंस लगता है और जो शायद यहाँ ऑफिस असिस्टेंट है ?"
" मेरे हसबैंड का सेक्रेट्री है |"
" वो कैसे जानता है ?"
" वो यहीं रहता है | तुम्हारे जाने के बाद पिक्चर देखने चला गया था | वो एन उस घड़ी वापस लौटा था जब वो ... वो हमलावर फरार हो रहा था | उसने उसे कोठी से भाग निकलते देखा था | फिर मुझे यहाँ बदहवास फिरते देखा था | वो ये जानने यहाँ चला आया था कि क्या माजरा था |"
" आपने क्या बोला उसे ?"
" यही कि वो अपने कमरे में जाए और वहीँ टिका रहे |"
" उसने प्राची को सोफे पर ढेर पड़ी देखा था ?"
" नहीं |"
" जब वो यहाँ रिसेप्शन पर था तो ... "
" मैंने उसे स्क्रीन के पीछे नहीं जाने दिया था | वो उत्सुकता से मरा जा रहा था , उचक उचक कर स्क्रीन से पार झाँकने की कोशिश कर रहा था लेकिन कुछ देख नहीं पाया था |"
" कैसा आदमी है ?"
" ठीक है | बातूनी है और मालिक का वफादार है इसलिए मेरे खिलाफ जाना , मुझे हरम करने की कोशिश करना , अपना फ़र्ज़ मानता है |"
" उसे मालूम है आपकी अपने हसबैंड से नहीं बनती थी ?"
" हाँ | तभी तो उसका सगा बन के दिखता था |"
" इस वक़्त वो अपने कमरे में है ?"
" वहीँ होना चाहिए |"
" निखिल को मालूम है उसका कमरा कहाँ है ?"
" हाँ | क्यों नहीं मालूम होगा | आखिर घर का बाशिंदा है |"
" ले के चलो |" - वो निखिल से बोला |

----------


## joker007

निखिल अपनी माँ की तरफ देखने लगा |
" अरे , हिलो भाई ! ये तकल्लुफ से इजाज़त मांग के हिलने की घडी नहीं है | पुलिस यहाँ कभी भी पहुँच सकती है इसलिए टाइम जाया न करो |"
वो दोनों बाहर निकले और उस दरवाज़े से - जिस पर ' निजी आवास ' का बोर्ड लगा हुआ था - भीतर दाखिल हुए | वहां आगे सीढियां थीं जिसको तय करके वो पहली मंजिल के एक गलियारे में पहुंचे जहाँ एक बंद दरवाज़े के आगे निखिल ठिठका |
" ये है |" - वो बोला |
सुनील ने दरवाज़े पर निगाह डाली तो उसे उसके नीचे रौशनी की लकीर दिखाई दी |
" ठीक है |" - वो दबे स्वर में बोला - " अब तुम वापिस अपनी माँ के पास जाओ , उस मोती औरत को वहां से दफा करो और अपने बयानों को रेविसे करके , पोलिश करके पुलिस की जवाबतलबी की तयारी करो | खासतौर पर गन के बारे में जो कहना है , वो सोच के रखो |"
" कौन सी गन ?"
" वाह , मेरे लाल ! तुझे नहीं मालूम कौनसी गन ! जो कोट की जेब में दुबका के रखी हुई है !"
" पुलिस मेरे से उसके बारे में सवाल करेगी ?"
" क्यों नहीं करेगी ? उसमे से एक गोली चली थी जिसका खली कारतूस बाकि जिंदा कारतूसों के साथ तुम्हारे हाथ में था | तुमसे सवाल नहीं होगा के कहाँ गोली चलाई थी ?"
" आ ... आज ... आज तो नहीं चलाई थी |"
" तो कब चलाई थी ?"
" कल |"
" किस पर ?"
" एक खाली बोतल पर | यूँ ही टारगेट प्रैक्टिस की खातिर |"
" कितनी बार ?"
" सिर्फ एक बार | एक ही गोली चलाई थी मैंने |"
" टारगेट प्रैक्टिस एक गोली से होती है ?"
" इत्तेफाक से पहली ही गोली एन निशाने पर जाकर लगी थी , वो न लगती तो मैं और कोशिश ज़रूर करता |"
" टारगेट प्रैक्टिस की नौबत क्यों आई थी ?"
" एक फ्रेंड को ... समझ लो कि ... शो ऑफ कर रहा था | इसलिए पहली गोली निशाने पर लगने पर मैंने और गोलियां चलाने से परहेज़ किया था क्योंकि मुझे मालूम था कि वैसी कामयाबी मुझे फिर नहीं मिलने वाली थी | और कोशिश करता तो पोल ही खुलती कि पहली ही गोली इत्तेफाक से निशाने पर बैठी थी |"
" वाकया घर का है ?"
" नहीं घर से बाहर का | कल हम तफरीह के लिए निकले हुए थे | कहीं बियर पी थी , खाली बोतल को टारगेट बना कर निशाने की प्रैक्टिस की थी |"
" ये बात साबित कर सकते हो कि गन से जो इकलौती गोली तुमने चलाई थी , वो बियर की बोतल पर चलाई थी ?"
" क्यों नहीं कर सकता ? मेरा फ्रेंड गवाह है |"
" उसे पेश कर सकते हो ?"
" पेश !"
" गवाही के लिए ?"
वो खामोश हो गया |
" क्या हुआ ?" - सुनील ने उसे घूरा |
" वो तो ... वो तो ... "
" क्या वो तो वो तो ?"
" कल रात लन्दन चला गया |"
" बढ़िया | ऐसे गवाह के ज़िक्र का क्या फायदा जो पेश न किया जा सकता हो |"
" लन्दन ही तो गया है , चाँद पर तो नहीं गया ?"
" क्यों गया है वो वहां ?"
" पढता है | ऑक्सफ़ोर्ड में | विंटर वेकेशन पर आया था |"
" और अब समर वेकेशन पर आएगा !"
वो फिर खामोश हो गया |
" अब माँ के पास लौटो और जो कहा है , करो |"
वो चला गया |
पीछे सुनील ने दरवाज़े का हैंडल थामा , उसे ट्राई किया तो वो बड़े आराम से घूम गया | उसने उसे धक्का देकर दरवाज़ा खोला और भीतर कदम डाला |
भीतर वही आदमी मौजूद था जिसको सक्सेना ने उसकी मौजूदगी में विशाल के गबन का हिसाब जानने के लिए बुलाया था | उसने सुनील की तरफ निगाह उठाई , तत्काल उसके चेहरे पर हैरानी के भाव आए |
" पहचाना , प्यारेलाल !" - स्वर में नकली मिठास घोलता सुनील बोला |
" पहचाना |" - वो झुंझलाए लहजे में बोला - " मेरा नाम प्यारेलाल नहीं , सुरेश कुंद्रा है |"
" सॉरी | मैं सुनील | प्रेस रिपोर्टर | एम्प्लायर ने न बताया हो तो अब जान लो कि मैं ' ब्लास्ट ' का चीफ रिपोर्टर हूँ |"
" टाइटल के साथ चीफ लगा है इसलिए तुम्हे दरवाज़ा खटखटाए बिना कहीं भी घुस आने का अख्तियार हासिल है ?"
जवाब में कोई करारी बात कहने के लिए सुनील ने मुंह खोला लेकिन तभी उसकी निगाह करीबी टेबल पर पड़े उस कागज़ के पुर्जे पर पड़ी जो उसने अपना नाम और घर का टेलीफोन नंबर लिख कर सोनल सिक्का को सौंपा था |
" ये क्या है ?" वो बोला |
" क्या है ?"
" ये कागज़ का पुर्जा है जिस पर मेरा नाम है और फ़ोन नंबर दर्ज है |"
" जब जानते हो तो पूछते क्यूँ हो ?"
" तुम्हारे पास कैसे आया ?"
" गलियारे में उड़ता फिर रहा था , मैंने उठा लिया |"
" कौन से गलियारे में ?"
" उसी गलियारे में जिसमे चल कर यहाँ पहुंचे हो | सीढ़ियों के दहाने के करीब मिसेस सक्सेना के कमरे के दरवाज़े के सामने पड़ा था | मैंने यूँ ही उठा लिया | तुम्हारा नाम लिखा देख के ये सोच के साथ ले आया कि मैडम से पूछूँगा , उनका होगा तो लौटा दूंगा , वरना रद्दी की टोकरी के हवाले कर दूंगा | अगला सवाल ?"

----------


## ad1t1sharma

joker ji apki kahani abhi padhi.. bahot achi hai ..

----------


## joker007

" उखड रहे हो ?"
" प्रेत की तरह आकर मेरे सर पर खड़े हो गए | उखडू नहीं तो क्या करूँ ? तुम्हारी आरती उतारूँ ?"
" मुंह बहुत जल्दी दुःख गया ..."
" क्या ?"
" .... जो पेंदे से बोलने लगे हो !"
" ओ , शटअप |"
" मैं न्यूज़ हाउंड हूँ | तुम न्यूज़ हो |"
" क्या हूँ ?"
" न्यूज़ | हो नहीं तो हो सकते हो |"
" खामख्वाह !"
" तुमने अभी थोड़ी देर पहले नीचे ऑफिस के रिसेप्शन एरिया में वहां पार्टीशन की तरह इस्तेमाल होने वाली स्क्रीन पर से उचक कर एक नौजवान लड़की को , जो कि घायल थी , सोफे पर लुढ़की पड़ी देखा था |"
" देखा था तो क्या हुआ ? जैसे देखा था उससे मुझे ये तक नहीं पता चला था कि वो लड़की थी या लड़का ! मर्द थी या औरत ! कोई सोफे पर पड़ा था , बस इतना ही मुझे पता चला था क्योंकि उसको वसुंधरा के भारी भरकम जिस्म की ओट थी | पता नहीं क्यों मेरे करीब खड़ीं मैडम - मिसेज़ सक्सेना नहीं चाहती थी कि मैं देख पाता कि सोफे पर कौन पड़ा था | वो बार बार मुझे धकेल रही थीं जिसकी वजह से मेरा दिल गवाही देता था कि स्क्रीन के पीछे दाल में कुछ काला था | मैडम के उस व्यवहार से मुझे भारी रंजिश है और मैंने फैसला किया है कि इस बारे में मैं कल सुबह सक्सेना साहब से ज़रूर बात करूँगा | ऑफिस में मैडम का कोई काम नहीं जबकि मेरा काम हमेशा है | मेरी वहां सीट है इसलिए , वक़्त बेवक्त भी , मेरा वहां होना बनता है , उनका नहीं बनता | उनका मेरे को वहां से बाहर करने का कोई मतलब नहीं |"
" कैसे बाहर किया ? धक्का दे दिया या उठा के परे उछाल दिया गेंद की तरह ?"
" मैडम तो ऐसा न कर पातीं लेकिन उनका हुक्म होता तो वसुंधरा दोनों काम कर सकती थी | एक तो औरत पहाड़ जैसी , दूसरे मैडम के हुक्म की ग़ुलाम | हुक्म हो जाता तो पता नहीं मेरा क्या बनता |"
" तुम बात को बहुत बढ़ा चढ़ा कर कह रहे हो | यूँ किसी औरत के काबू में आने वाले तो तुम मुझे नहीं दिखाई देते |"
" देखने से क्या मालूम होता है ?"
" क्यों नहीं मालूम होता ? खोखले बने हुए हो ?"
वो खामोश रहा |
" तो तुम कहीं बाहर थे ?"
" हाँ | पिक्चर देखने गया था |"
" ऐसे ऑफिस के बाद अक्सर जाते हो पिक्चर देखने ?"
" हाँ |"
" वापसी में तुमने किसी को यहाँ ईमारत से निकल कर भागते देखा था ?"
" ईमारत से निकलकर नहीं , आयरनगेट के करीब फुटपाथ पर भागते देखा था |" - एकाएक उसके लहजे में तब्दीली आई , वो दृढ़ता से बोला - " बराबर देखा था |"
" क्या मतलब ?" - सुनील तीखे स्वर में बोला - " कहीं तुम ये तो नहीं कहना चाहते कि तुमने उसे पहचाना था ?"
" मेरे को जो कहना होगा , वो मैं सक्सेना साहब को कहूँगा | तुम्हारा उससे क्या मतलब ?"
" मतलब है न ! मैंने बोला न मैं न्यूज़ हाउंड हूँ |"
" मुझे इससे कोई मतलब नहीं कि तुम न्यूज़ हाउंड हो या ब्लड हाउंड हो या हाउंड ऑफ़ बास्करविलेस हो | मैं कोई बेअदबी नहीं करना चाहता लेकिन मुझे नहीं मालूम कि इस हाउसहोल्ड से - बॉस से या मैडम से या किसी और से - तुम्हारा क्या वास्ता है | और जबरन मेरे कमरे में घुस आने का और मेरे से जवाबतलबी करना शुरू कर देने का तुम्हे क्या अख्तियार है | मुझे नहीं मालूम मैं न्यूज़ हूँ , हूँ तो किस बात की न्यू हूँ |"
तभी बाहर कहीं पुलिस स्क्वाड के सायरन की आवाज़ गूंजी |
उसने सुरेश कुंद्रा की बात का जवाब न दिया , तत्काल वो वहां से बाहर निकला और सरपट सीढ़ियों की तरफ भगा , नीचे का मेन डोर खोल कर बाहर निकला और फिर वो बाजू के - ऑफिस के - दरवाज़े में दाखिल हो ही रहा था जबकि ब्रेकों की चरचराहट के साथ पुलिस की एक जीप आयरनगेट पर आकर रुकी |
भीतर माँ बेटा सर जोड़े बैठे मंत्रणा कर रहे थे , उसे लौटा देख कर दोनों उछल कर खड़े हुए और यूँ पहलू बदलने और नज़रें चुराने लगे जैसे कोई चोरी करते पकडे गए हों |
" पुलिस पहुँच गई है |" - सुनील जल्दी से बोला - " मेरी आप दोनों को राय है कि आप में से किसी का हतप्राण से कोई पंगा था तो आप उसका ज़िक्र पुलिस से ना करें क्योंकि मौजूदा हालात में पंगे का फंदा बन जाने का अंदेशा है | समझे ?"
" हाँ |" - जवाब मैथिली ने दिया |
दरवाज़े पर अधिकारपूर्ण दस्तक पड़ी |

----------


## joker007

मैथिली ने आगे बढ़ कर दरवाज़ा खोला |
दो पुलिसिये - एक सब - इंस्पेक्टर और एक हवलदार - भीतर दाखिल हुए |
" क्या बात है ?" - सब - इंस्पेक्टर बोला - " बोलिए !"
" मेरे हसबैंड ने " - मैथिली बोली - " खुद को गोली मार के ख़ुदकुशी कर ली है |"
" गोली ! ख़ुदकुशी ! फ़ोन पर तो ऐसा कुछ नहीं कहा गया था !"
" फ़ोन मेरे बेटे ने किया था | वो घबराया हुआ था , विक्षिप्तता की हालत में पहुंचा हुआ था , ऐसे बोलता था जैसे प्रलाप कर रहा हो | उसे खुद मालूम नहीं होता था वो क्या कह रहा था | सच पूछें तो उसे पता ही नहीं था कि असल में यहाँ क्या हुआ था |"
" क्या हुआ था ?"
" वही जो मैंने अब बोला |"
" ख़ुदकुशी ?"
" जी हाँ |"
" कहाँ ?"
मैथिली ने पिछले दरवाज़े की ओर इशारा किया |
" आपको क्या पता आपके हसबैंड ने ख़ुदकुशी की थी ?"
" पीछे चिट्ठी छोड़ी | टाइपराइटर में टाइप कर के सुसाइड नोट छोड़ा | आप वो नोट खुद पढ़ सकते हैं |"
वो भीतर दाखिल हुए |
उन्होंने ही स्विच बोर्ड ढूंढ कर मौका - ए - वारदात पर रौशनी की |
दोनों पुलिसकर्मियों की पैनी निगाह कई जगह ठिठकती - खासतौर से टाइपराइटर पर - काफी देर तक भीतर फिरि |
" इस ... इस वाकये की " - फिर सब - इंस्पेक्टर ने पूछा - " खबर कब लगी ?"
" पांच मिनट पहले |" - सुनील जल्दी से बोला |
" आप कौन हैं ?" - सब - इंस्पेक्टर उसकी तरफ घूमा , तब पहली बार उसने उसकी सूरत की तरफ तवज्जो दी , तत्काल उसके चेहरे के भाव बदले - " अरे ! ये तो सुनील है ! ब्लास्ट वाला !"
सुनील खामोश रहा |
" तुम यहाँ कैसे ?"
" मिस्टर सक्सेना से मिलने आया था | अब जो वाकया यहाँ गुज़रा , उससे मिसेज़ सक्सेना के फारिग़ होने का इंतज़ार कर रहा हूँ ताकि जो बात मैंने मिस्टर सक्सेना से करनी थी , वो मैडम से कर सकूँ |"
" क्या बात ?"
" विशाल नाम का लड़का यहाँ नौकरी करता था , उसकी नौकरी के दौरान कुछ ग़लतफ़हमियाँ एम्प्लायर और एम्प्लोई के बीच में पैदा हो गयीं थीं जिनको रफा करने मैं यहाँ आया था |"
" तुम क्यों ?"
" क्योंकि विशाल मेरा वाकिफ है , मेरा अज़ीज़ है |"
" और मिस्टर सक्सेना ?"
" अब वाकिफ होते लेकिन " - उसने असहाय भाव से कंधे उचकाए - " नौबत ही न आई |"
" हूँ |" - सब - इंस्पेक्टर ने फिर लाश पर निगाह दौड़ाई - " किसी ने गोली चलने की आवाज़ सुनी ?"
किसी ने उत्तर न दिया |
" ये कम्बल जो कई तहों में मुड़ा यहाँ पड़ा है , लगता है गोली की आवाज़ दबाने के लिए इस्तेमाल किया गया था | और गोली ज़रूर " - उसने एक जगह ऊँगली से इशारा किया - " उस गन से चली होगी !"
सुनील ने इशारे का निगाह से अनुसरण किया तो लाश के करीब वो बत्तीस कैलिबर की गन लुढ़की पाई जो उसने निखिल के कोट की जेब से बरामद की थी |
सब - इंस्पेक्टर के इशारे पर हवलदार ने कम्बल को लाश के सर के करीब से परे सरकाया |
" साहब जी " - तत्काल वो उत्तेजित स्वर में बोला - " यहाँ तो एक और गन पड़ी है .... जो कम्बल के नीचे दुबकी हुई थी | कोई ख़ुदकुशी के लिए दो गन कैसे इस्तेमाल कर सकता है !"
" सब लोग यहाँ से बाहर निकल जाएं |" - सब - इंस्पेक्टर तीखे स्वर में बोला - " ये ख़ुदकुशी का केस नहीं हो सकता | मुझे हेडक्वार्टर खबर करनी होगी |"
सुनील ने अपलक मैथिली की तरफ देखा |
" दो ! " - वो होंठों में बुदबुदाया - " दो गन !"
मैथिली ने उत्तर न दिया |
उसका चेहरा फक् था और आँखें दहशत से फटी पड़ रही थीं |

----------


## shashi009

बहुत ही बढ़िया दोस्त, अपडेट के लिए धन्यवाद. आगे भी जल्दी और बहुत सा देवे.

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे ...............

----------


## joker007

पार्ट 4 :-

सुनील , मैथिली और निखिल रिसेप्शन वाले कमरे में मौजूद थे | 
हेडक्वार्टर से अपने विशेषज्ञों के साथ इंस्पेक्टर प्रभुदयाल वहां पहुंचा था और अब तमाम के तमाम पुलिसिये भीतर मौका - ए - वारदात पर मौजूद थे |
सुनील ने एक सावधान निगाह भीतरी बंद दरवाज़े की तरफ डाली और मैथिली की तरफ झुक कर धीरे से बोला - " ये हरकत क्यों की ?"
" हरकत ?" - मैथिली की भवें उठीं |
" पंगा क्यों किया ?"
" पंगा ?"
" कौन से जुबान समझती हैं ? दूसरी गन क्यों प्लांट की ?"
वो खामोश रही |
" आप तो पहले छुपा देने वाली थीं | उसे लाश के सिरहाने छोड़कर तो खैर आपने जो किया ठीक किया क्योंकि उसके बिना ख़ुदकुशी की कहानी न जमती लेकिन दूसरी गन ! वो हरकत क्यों की ?"
" अब कोई बखेड़ा होगा ?"
" क्यों नहीं होगा ? बराबर होगा | बहुत बड़ा बखेड़ा होगा | आपकी कल्पना से बड़ा बखेड़ा होगा | क्यों लिया ये पंगा ?"
" क्योंकि लाश के करीब मुझे कोई गन दिखाई नहीं दी थी | तुमने खुद देखा था कि वहां कोई गन मौजूद नहीं थी | गन के बिना कौन मानता कि ये ख़ुदकुशी का केस था ! तब मुझे क्या पता था कि गन कम्बल के नीचे छुपी हुई थी !"
" आपको लाश के करीब गन न दिखाई दी इसलिए आपने यहाँ गन प्लांट कर दी ?"
" ज़रूरी थी | गन की वहां मौजूदगी ज़रूरी थी वरना मौत ख़ुदकुशी कैसे जान पड़ती ? फिर तो ये क़त्ल का केस जान पड़ता |"
" आप बच्चे बहला रही हैं | आप नहीं जानती कि ये ख़ुदकुशी का केस है या क़त्ल का | क़त्ल का केस ये बराबर हो सकता है | और आपने अपने नूरेनज़र की गन लाश के सिरहाने रख के उसके लिए गंभीर प्रॉब्लम खड़ीं कर दी है |"
" कोई प्रॉब्लम नहीं | हमने बात कर ली है | पूछे जाने पर निखिल बोलेगा कि एक हफ्ता पहले सक्सेना साहब ने गन उससे उधर मांग ली थी और तब से उसने गन की सूरत नहीं देखि थी |"
" आप भूल रही हैं कि गन खाली है | खाली गन में से गोली कैसे चलाई जा सकती है ?"
" खाली थी |"
" क्या मतलब ?"
" मैंने उसमे गोलियां वापिस भर दी थीं |"
" वही जो मैंने निखिल की मुट्ठी से निकली थीं ? खली कारतूस के समेत ?"
" हाँ |"
" आपको मालूम है पुलिस के महकमे में फायरआर्म्स के विशेषज्ञ होते हैं जिन्हें बैलेस्टिक एक्सपर्ट कहते हैं ?"
" क्या कहना चाहते हो ?"
" वो निर्विवाद रूप से बता सकते हैं कि गोली किसी विशेष गन से चली थी या नहीं चली थी |"
उसके चेहरे पर हैरानी के भाव आए |
" और पुलिस का एक दूसरा विशेषज्ञ , जिसे फिंगरप्रिंट्स एक्सपर्ट कहते हैं , जब गन अपनी स्पेशलिटी के ज़ेरेसाया एग्जामिन करेगा तो उस पर से आपकी , निखिल की और मेरी उँगलियों के निशान बरामद होंगे |"
उसके चेहरे पर हैरानी की जगह घबराहट ने ले ली |
" हे भगवान !" - उसके मुंह से नुक्ला |
" अगर ये एक्टिंग है तो मैं कहूँगा कि आप हद से ज्यादा चालाक हैं , नहीं है तो अफ़सोस के साथ कहूँगा कि आप हद से ज्यादा मूढ़ हैं |"
उसने अवाक् सुनील की तरफ देखा |
" आपका शुरूआती रिएक्शन ये था कि आपके पति कोठी से भाग गया | जब वो यहाँ मारा पड़ा था तो भाग कैसे गया ?"
" म ... मैंने ... मैंने ऐसा समझा था | मैंने किसी को यहाँ से भाग निकलते देखा था ... म .... मैंने समझा था वो मेरा पति था |"
" वो लड़की - प्राची - सच में आपके फ़र्ज़न्देआलम की बीवी है ? आपकी बहु है ?"
" हाँ | दोनों शादी कर चुके हैं लेकिन अभी इस शादी का ज़िक्र नहीं आना चाहिए |"
" वजह ?"
" वजह फिर बताउंगी , अभी इस बात का ख्याल रखना |"
" हाँ | पुलिस अपनी शुरुआती तफ्तीश से निपट ले , उसके बाद आपसे बेतहाशा सवाल पूछे जाएँगे , आप उनके लिए तैयार हैं ?"
वो फिर विचलित दिखाई देने लगी |
" लगता है नहीं हैं |"
" म... मेरे लिए मु ... मुश्किल होगा जवाब देना |"
" क्यों ?"
" अभी मुझे नहीं मालूम मुझे क्या कहना चाहिए , क्या नहीं कहना चाहिए |"
" कब मालूम होगा ?"
" निखिल से ब .... बात करने के बाद |"
" बात हो तो चुकी है !"
" और बात करने के बाद | और सलाह करने के बाद | अभी मैं एक बार और उससे बात करना चाहती हूँ |"
" आई सी | अब एक खास सवाल का जवाब दीजिये | सीधा सच्चा जवाब दीजिए | इसी में आपकी भलाई है |"
" पूछो |"
" क़त्ल आपने किया है ?"
" नहीं |"
" आपके सुपुत्र ने ?"
" नहीं |"
" तो फिर आपने उससे क्या बात करनी है ?"
" मुझे अंदेशा है |"
" किस बात का ?"
" जब पता चलेगा कि असली कातिल कौन है तो .... तो .... हे भगवान ! हे भगवान !"
" मुझे लगता है आप कातिल को जानती हैं |"
" कोई और बात करो |"
" तो क़त्ल आपने नहीं किया ?"
" अरे , भई , कैसी दोतरफा बातें करते हो तुम ! एक तरफ कहते हो कि मैं कातिल को जानती हूँ , दूसरी तरफ कहते हो कि मैं ही कातिल हूँ |"
" नौबत आने पर साबित कर सकेंगी कि आप कातिल नहीं हैं ?"
" उम्मीद तो है |"
" गारंटी नहीं ?"
" गारंटी कैसे होगी ? मुझे क्या पता वो क्या पूछेंगे , कैसे पूछेंगे , क्या वो मेरे बारे में पहले ही धारणा बनाए बैठे होंगे ?"
" फिर तो आपके लिए मेरी नेक राय यही है कि उनके किसी सवाल का जवाब न दीजिएगा |"
" कैसे चलेगा |"
" आप चलाएंगी तो चलेगा | आप भूल रही हैं आप विधवा हैं , आपके खाविंद की मौत हुई है जिसकी वजह से आपको ज़बरदस्त इमोशनल शॉक लगा है और फ़िलहाल आप किन्हीं सवालों का जवाब देने के लिए फिट नहीं हैं |"
" मेरे इतना कहने से  वो सवाल पूछना बंद कर देंगे ?"
" नहीं | सवाल वो बराबर पूछेंगे | जब वो ऐसा करें तो आपको यूँ एक्टिंग करनी होगी जैसे इमोशनल शॉक हिस्टीरिया के दौरे में बदल गया हो | फिर जो मुंह में आये जवाब में बोलिएगा , कोई एक बात कहिएगा और थोड़ी देर बाद खुद ही उसको काटने लगिएगा | आप निरंतर परस्पर विरोधी बातें करेंगी तो आपको कंफ्यूज करने की जगह वो लोग खुद कंफ्यूज हो जाएँगे | मसलन , कहिएगा आप शूटिंग से एक घंटा पहले अपने पति से मिली थीं , फिर कहिएगा एक हफ्ता पहले मिलीं थीं , फिर कहिएगा कि शायद एक महीने से आपने उसे नहीं देखा | ऐसी ही बेमानी , लम्बी लम्बी छोड़िएगा | कहिएगा कि एक उड़ता पंछी रोज़ उनकी खिड़की पर आता था और उन्हें वार्न कर के जाता था कि उसने छछूंदर को कहते सुना था कि वो मार डाले जाने वाले थे | पंछी चिड़िया थी , कबूतर था या कौवा था , आपको मालूम नहीं | तीखी से तीखी आवाज़ में ऐसी वही तबाही बकिएगा कि वो लोग ये सोचने पर मजबूर हो जाएं कि आपका दिमाग हिल गया था | कभी रुआंसी होकर दिखाइएगा , कभी अट्टहास लगाइएगा ; कभी फुसफुसा के बोलिएगा , कभी चीखने लगिएगा | आप मेरी बात समझ रही हैं न ?"
" हाँ | लेकिन चलेगा ये ड्रामा ?"
" आपको चलाना पड़ेगा | ये सब नहीं करेंगी तो पुलिस की एक्सपर्ट क्रॉसकुएश्चनिंग के जाल में ऐसी फसेंगीं कि सब बक देंगी | वो भी कह डालेंगी जिसके बारे में आप दृढ़प्रतिज्ञ हैं कि जुबान पर नहीं लाएंगी |"
" ओह !"
" यकीन जानिए आपका वो हाई पॉवर ड्रामा ही वक्ती तौर पर उनसे आपका पीछा छुड़ाएगा |"
" ड्रामे के सिरे पर क्या होगा ?"
" आपके लिए डॉक्टर बुलाया जाएगा जो आपको शांत करने के लिए आपको सिडेटिव का इंजेक्शन देगा जो कि आपके लिए निहायत मुफीद होगा | इंजेक्शन से आपको गहरी नींद आएगी जिससे जागने के बाद भी आपको यही ज़ाहिर करना होगा कि आपका सर घूम रहा था , जुबान को ताला लगा जान पड़ता था , आँखें अपने आप मुंदती जाती थीं वगैरह | इस सारे ड्रामे से मुराद ये है कि पुलिस की क्रॉसकुएश्चनिंग से आप इतना अरसा बचीं रहे जितने में कि असली कातिल का चेहरा उजागर हो जाए .... बशर्ते कि आप खुद कातिल नहीं हैं |"
तभी इंस्पेक्टर प्रभुदयाल ने वहां क़दम रखा |

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे ..................

----------


## shashi009

इस लाजवाब कहानी को आगे बढ़ाये दोस्त...

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ये प्रभु का दयाल तो सुनील को बांस कर देगा !

----------


## joker007

सुनील की उससे निगाह मिली तो उसने उसे करीब आने का इशारा किया और खुद घूम कर पार्टीशन के पीछे चला गया | सुनील उठकर उसके पास पहुंचा | उसने सप्रयास उसका अभिवादन किया |
प्रभुदयाल कई क्षण अपलक उसे देखता रहा |
" मुंह पर बीट लगी है ?" - सुनील धीरे से बोला |
" नहीं " - प्रभुदयाल धीरे से बोला - " चाँद की तरह चमक रहा है | जो दाग चाँद के चेहरे पर होता है , वो भी नहीं है |"
" गुड !"
" यहाँ भी पहुँच गए !"
" कहीं तो मैंने जाना ही था | हर किसी को कहीं तो होना ही होता है |"
" इसलिए यहाँ हो ?"
" यस , सर |"
" क़त्ल कहीं और वाकया हुआ होता तो वहां होते ?"
" एक ही वक़्त में दो जगह कैसे होता ?"
" तुम्हारे लिए क्या मुश्किल है ! इतने करतबी , इतने हरकती सुनील भाई मुल्तानी के लिए क्या मुश्किल है !"
" अगर ये तारीफ़ है तो शुक्रिया |"
" यहाँ जो हुआ , उसके बारे में क्या जानते हो ?"
" आपने क़त्ल कहा , क्या ये आत्महत्या ... "
" सवाल के बदले सवाल मत करो | जवाब दो |"
" खास कुछ नहीं जानता |"
" ये तुम्हारा पेटेंट जवाब है | जो आम जानते हो , वही बोलो |"
" मैं यहाँ जवाहर सक्सेना से मिलने आया था |"
" किस सिलसिले में ?"
" सक्सेना का एक भूतपूर्व कर्मचारी मेरा वाकिफ है | उसे यहाँ से इस ग़लतफहमी के तहत डिसमिस किया गया था कि उसने एकाउंट्स में गड़बड़ी की थी | सक्सेना से बात कर के मैं उसकी वो ग़लतफहमी दूर करना चाहता था |"
" तुम क्यों ?"
" क्योंकि मैं ये काम बेहतर कर सकता था |"
" उसका भौंपा बन के ?"
" हाँ | इसलिए भी क्योंकि सक्सेना उसकी सुनने को तैयार नहीं था |"
" तुम्हारी सुनने को तैयार होता ?"
" उम्मीद तो थी |"
" वाकिफ का नाम बोलो ?"
" नाम की कोई अहमियत नहीं |"
" रिपोर्टर साहब , तुम भूल रहे हो कि अगर वो शख्स यहाँ का मुलाजिम था और हाल में उसको यहाँ से डिसमिस किया गया था तो उसका नाम यहाँ से भी जाना जा सकता है | जो बात छुप नहीं सकती उसकी पर्दादारी का क्या मतलब ?"
" विशाल सिक्का |"
" कहाँ रहता है ?"
" मालूम नहीं |"
" क्या बोला ?"
" मालूम नहीं |"
" जिसका भौंपा बनने को तैयार थे , ये नहीं जानते वो कहाँ रहता है ?"
" इत्तेफाक से | क्लब की मुलाक़ात थी | कभी पोछा नहीं , कहाँ रहता था ? उसने बताया तो ध्यान न दिया |"
" जब यहाँ पहुंचे थे तो यहाँ कैसा माहौल था ?"
" काफी अफरातफरी का माहौल था |"
" अफरातफरी की वजह ?"
" वजह घर के बाशिंदे बेहतर बयां कर सकते हैं | मुझे तो सिर्फ ये मालूम पड़ा था कि जवाहर सक्सेना की अपने सौतेले बेटे निखिल से कोई झें झें थी और एक नौजवान लड़की चोटिल हो गई थी |"
" कैसे ?"
" कहती है किसी ने सर में , कनपटी पर , कुछ दे मारा था |"
" किसने ?"
" उसे नहीं मालूम |"
" क्यों भला ?"
" वो अपने हमलावर की सूरत नहीं देख सकी थी |"
" आई सी | अब वो कहाँ है ?"
" वो तो चली गई |"
" चली गई ! कहाँ चली गई ? क्यों चली गई ?"
" उसकी तबियत सुधर गई थी इसलिए मैंने उसे राय दी थी कि वो कहीं जाकर मुकम्मल आराम करे |"
" तुमने ... तुमने उसे यहाँ से रुखसत कर दिया ?"
" मैंने नहीं किया - रुखसत वो खुद हुई थी - मैंने तो सिर्फ राय दी थी कि उसे मुकम्मल आराम की ज़रूरत थी क्योंकि सर की चोट का मामला था और सर में , आप जानते ही हैं , कि दिमाग होता है |"
" नहीं , नहीं जानता था | अच्छा हुआ तुमने मुझे बता दिया वरना इतनी अहम् बात मुझे कहाँ से मालूम होनी थी !"
सुनील खामोश रहा |
" तो एक क़त्ल के मौका - ए - वारदात से एक गवाह को - या शायद एक सस्पेक्ट को - तुमने खिसका दिया !"
" मुझे नहीं मालूम था कि वो गवाह थी या सस्पेक्ट थी , मुझे ये ही नहीं मालूम था कि यहाँ कोई क़त्ल वाकया हुआ था |"
" और क्या मरने वाला जुकाम से मर गया ?"
" ख़ुदकुशी कर ली | टाइपराइटर में उसका टाइप किया सुसाइड लैटर मौजूद था |"
" ये क़त्ल का केस है |"
" सक्सेना ने खुद को गोली नहीं मारी ?"
" नहीं मारी |"
" लेकिन वो सुसाइड नोट , जो टाइपराइटर में मौजूद था , तो साफ़ कहता था कि उसने खुद को शूट किया था |"
" वैसा नोट कोई भी टाइप कर सकता है और टाइपराइटर के रोलर में छोड़ सकता है |"
" वो कम्बल भी तो ख़ुदकुशी की कहानी की तस्दीक करता है जो उसके सर के करीब तह किया हुआ पड़ा था |"
" कैसे ?"
" उसने गन की नाल और खोपड़ी के बीच में कम्बल की तहें लगा कर गन का घोडा खींचा ताकि गोली चलने की आवाज़ कम्बल में दब के रह जाए |"
" क्यों ? क्यों किया उसने ऐसा ?"
" ताकि घर में मौजूद और लोगों को कोई डिस्टर्बेंस न हो |"
" एक जान से जाते आदमी को इस बात की क्या परवाह होती ? क्यों परवाह होती ?"
" उसके मिज़ाज पर मुनहसर है |"
" नॉनसेंस ! आप मरे जग प्रलय | जान से जाता आदमी क्यों भला ऐसी नफीस बातों की परवाह करेगा ?"
" आप बताइए |"
" नहीं करेगा | लाश की बरामदगी के बाद जहाँ वैसे ही हाहाकार मच जाने वाला हो , वहां कोई गोली की आवाज़ से डिस्टर्ब होगा , इस बात की भला क्यों परवाह होगी जान से जाते आदमी को !"
" बात तो आपकी ठीक है इस बार |"
" इस बार !"
" बात तो आपकी ठीक है हमेशा की तरह |"
" मरने वाले को गोली चलने की आवाज़ के शोर की परवाह नहीं होगी , लेकिन मारने वाले को हो सकती है | मारने वाले की , कातिल की , ये मंशा हो सकती है कि गोली चलने की आवाज़ की वजह से उसकी करतूत फ़ौरन उजागर न हो जाए , क़त्ल का तब पता चले जबकि वो मौका - ए - वारदात से बहुत दूर , सेफ निकल चुका हो | जमा , ख़ुदकुशी करने के लिए तीन रिवोल्वरों की ज़रूरत नहीं होती |"
" तीन !" - सुनील चौंका |

----------


## joker007

" हाँ , तीन | एक गन लाश के पहलु में फर्श पर लुढ़की पड़ी थी , एक कम्बल के नीचे दबी थी और एक उस शोल्डर होलस्टर में थी जो कि मरने वाला अपने कोट के नीचे पहना था | तफ्तीश बताती है कि शोल्डर होलस्टर वाली गन एक अरसे से इस्तेमाल नहीं हुई | मरने वाले ने अगर ख़ुदकुशी की होती तो स्वाभाविक तौर पर ये काम उसने अपनी गन से किया होता | क्या ख्याल है पत्रकारिता की ऊँची नाक का इस बारे में ?"
" इस्तेमाल में कौनसी गन आई ?"
" तुम फिर सवाल के बदले में सवाल कर रहे हो | बुरी आदत है ये |"
" मैं सिगरेट पी सकता हूँ ?"
" इजाज़त मांग रहे हो तो अभी नहीं | मनमानी करनी है , अपनी ताकत बतानी है तो खा भी सकते हो |"
सुनील खामोश रहा |
" उस लड़की को कहाँ भेजा आराम के लिए ?"
" आप फिर कहेंगे मैं सवाल के बदले में सवाल कर रहा हूँ लेकिन मैं जगह का नाम लूँगा तो उसके आराम में खलल नहीं पड़ेगा ?"
" तुम्हें क्या मालूम क्या होगा ? तुम कोई नजूमी हो ?"
" फिर भी इतना तो ... "
" ये क़त्ल का केस है इसलिए अपनी स्मार्ट टॉक को लगाम दो |"
" आपका लड़की से क्या मतलब है ?"
" हमारा हर उस बात से मतलब है जो क़त्ल के वक़्त के आसपास यहाँ वाकया हुई | हमारा हर उस शख्स से मतलब है जो क़त्ल के वक़्त के दौरान यहाँ मौजूद था | अंडरस्टैंड ?"
" यस , सर |"
" हम उस लड़की से सवाल करना चाहते हैं | हो सकता है उसकी मदद से कातिल की शिनाख्त हो सके | अब जवाब दो | कहाँ गई वो ?"
" यूथ क्लब |"
" कहाँ ?"
" यूथ क्लब | मेहता रोड |"
" वहां क्यों ?"
" क्योंकि मैं समझता था उसे वहां वो आराम हासिल हो सकता था जिसकी उसे ज़रूरत थी |"
" भेजा क्यों ?"
" क्योंकि भेजने में मुझे कोई हर्ज नहीं लगा था | क्योंकि तब मुझे नहीं मालूम था कि यहाँ कोई क़त्ल हुआ था | तब मैं इसे ख़ुदकुशी का केस ही समझा था |"
" उस लड़की का दर्जा खास गवाह का है ... "
" दो मिनट में वो सस्पेक्ट से गवाह हो गई , गवाह से खास गवाह हो गई ?"
" ... उसे पुलिस के हवाले करने की जगह तुमने उसे अपने उस सदा शराबी यार के हवाले कर दिया ताकि वो उसे जैसी चाहे पट्टी पढ़ा सके और जब तक पुलिस की उस तक पहुँच हो तब तक वो पुलिस के किसी काम की न रहे - न बतौर गवाह , न बतौर सस्पेक्ट |"
" आप एक की आठ लगा रहे हैं |"
" तुम्हे उसको यहाँ से नहीं जाने देना चाहिए था |"
" अरे , हुज़ूर माईबाप , बंदानावाज़ , कृपानिधान , प्रातः स्मरणीय हाकिम साहब , तब मुझे नहीं मालूम था कि ये क़त्ल का केस था | ज्यों ही आपने इसे क़त्ल का केस बोला , मैंने आपको बताया या नहीं बताया कि मैंने उसे कहाँ भेजा था , वो कहाँ उपलब्ध थी ?"
" बंसल !"
प्रभुदयाल का मातहत सब - इंस्पेक्टर बंसल तत्काल वहां पहुंचा |
" हेडक्वार्टर फ़ोन करो और उनको पुलिसकर्मियों की एक टीम फ़ौरन मेहता रोड , यूथ क्लब भेजने को बोलो | उन्हें बोलो कि यहाँ से ' ब्लास्ट ' के सुनील चक्रवर्ती की भेजी जो लड़की वहां पहुंची है उसे बतौर खास गवाह फ़ौरन हिरासत में लिया जाए , भले ही इस काम के लिए उन्हें यूथ क्लब की ईंट से ईंट बजा देनी पड़े |"
" एस , सर |" - बंसल तत्पर स्वर में बोला और उलटे पाँव वहां से रुखसत हुआ |
" पीछे प्रभुदयाल फिर सुनील की तरफ आकर्षित हुआ |
" तुम कितने बजे यहाँ पहुंचे थे ?" - उसने पूछा |
" आधी रात के बाद पहुंचा था |" - सुनील सावधानी से बोला - " सवा बारह या और पांच मिनट ऊपर का वक़्त होगा |"
" उससे पहले जवाहर सक्सेना मर चूका था ?"
" मेरे ख्याल से हाँ |"
" तुम्हारे ख्याल से ?"
" मैं हर घडी यहाँ रिसेप्शन ऑफिस में ही मौजूद रहा था , यहाँ भीतर की कोई आवाज़ नहीं आ रही थी इसलिए मैं अपना ख्याल ही ज़ाहिर कर सकता हूँ |"
" लाश किसने बरामद की थी ?"
" मिसेज़ सक्सेना ने | वो किसी काम से भीतर गई थीं तो उन्हें वारदात की खबर लगी थी |"
" तुमने पुलिस को फ़ोन किया था ?"
" पुलिस को फ़ोन किसी और वारदात के चक्कर में किया गया था .... प्राची भटनागर पर जो हमला हुआ था , उसके चक्कर में किया गया था |"
" है कौन ये प्राची भटनागर ?"
" वो लड़की है जिस पर हमला हुआ था और जिसे आप अब यूथ क्लब से हिरासत में लेने वाले हैं |"
" मेरा सवाल ये नहीं था .... तुम उससे कैसे वाकिफ हो ?"
" नहीं वाकिफ हूँ |"
" आज पहली बार मिले ?"
" हाँ |"
" यहीं ?"
" हाँ |"
" सवा बारह बजे ? जबकि यहाँ पहुंचे ?"
" हाँ |"
" पहले कभी कहीं मुलाक़ात नहीं हुई थी ?"
" नहीं |"
" जब तुम यहाँ जवाहर सक्सेना से मिलने आए थे तो औरों से क्यों वाकफियत गांठने लगे ?"
" वो दिखाई देता तो मिलता न ! जब मैं यहाँ पहुंचा था तब यहाँ तो प्राची पर हुए अटैक को लेकर अफरातफरी मची हुई थी जिसमे कि मैं भी इनवोल्व हो गया | फिर मेरी ही राय पर पुलिस को फ़ोन किया गया था |"
" रिपोर्टर साहब , दो बार पुलिस को की गई फ़ोन कॉल का मसला उठा , दोनों बार तुमने कहा पुलिस को फ़ोन किया गया था | अब तुम मुझे उस जुबान में बताओ जो मैं समझ सकूँ , किसने पुलिस को फ़ोन किया था ?"
सुनील कुछ क्षण खामोश रहा |

----------


## joker007

" मैंने |" - फिर बोला |
" क्या बोला फ़ोन पर ! ये कि तुम भैरव रोड से सुनील बोल रहे हो ?"
" नहीं |"
" नहीं ?"
" नहीं |"
" तो और क्या कहा ?"
" मैंने कहा मैं निखिल बोल रहा था |"
" ऐसा क्यों ? तुमने खुद को निखिल क्यों बताया ?"
" दो वजह से |"
" दोनों बताओ |"
" एक तो मिसेज़ सक्सेना ने दरख्वास्त की थी कि मैं निखिल की तरफ से फ़ोन करूँ .... "
" क्यों ? निखिल की जुबान को लकवा मार गया था ?"
" इसका बेहतर जवाब मिसेज़ सक्सेना दे सकती हैं |"
" दूसरी वजह बोलो |"
" दूसरी वजह आपको मालूम है |"
" जवाब दो |"
" पुलिस मेरे नाम से होस्टाइल हो जाती है | मैं फ़ोन करता तो आपके महकमे वाले खोद खोद के कुल जहान के सवाल पूछते और फिर हरकत में आते - या फिर भी शायद हुज्ज़त ही करते - इमीडियेट एक्शन की खातिर मैंने निखिल के नाम से फ़ोन किया |"
" तुम्हारे पास हर बात का जवाब है |" - उसने एक गहरी सांस ली - " ठीक है , तुम्हें यूथ क्लब पहुँचने की जल्दी होगी इसलिए फ़िलहाल तुम जा सकते हो |"
" यूथ क्लब पहुँचने की ?"
" जहाँ तुम उड़ कर भी पुलिस से पहले नहीं पहुँच सकते |"
" मुझे कहीं पहुँचने की कोई जल्दी नहीं है |"
" है न , भई | इतने बिजी आदमी हो | इस केस की रिपोर्टिंग करनी होगी | कहीं और , राजनगर में किसी और कोने में , कोई और क़त्ल हो रहा होगा , वहां पहुंचना होगा | कहीं क़त्ल तुम्हारी अध्यक्षता में होना ज़रूरी होगा , वहां पहुंचना होगा | कहीं क़त्ल को ख़ुदकुशी बताना होगा , ख़ुदकुशी को स्वाभाविक मौत करार देना होगा , स्वाभाविक मौत पर क़त्ल का ठप्पा लगाना होगा | इतने तो काम हैं तुम्हे | यहीं बने रहोगे तो कैसे करोगे ! नहीं ?"
सुनील ने उत्तर न दिया |
" बकौल तुम्हारे , यहाँ तुम जवाहर सक्सेना से मिलने आए थे , उसकी कोई ग़लतफहमी दूर करने का सवाब का काम करने आए थे , जवाहर सक्सेना तो परलोक सिधार गया , लिहाज़ा अब न मुलाक़ात हो सकती है , न सवाब कमाया जा सकता है इसलिए जाओ जाकर किसी और ज़रूरतमंद को तलाश करो और अपना गुड डीड ऑफ़ थे मिडनाइट करो |"
" थैंक्यू |" - तनिक सर नवाता सुनील बोला - " बहुत ख्याल किया आपने मेरा | थैंक्यू वैरी मच , सर | एंड गुड नाईट |"
सड़क पर पहुँच कर सबसे पहले उसने मोबाइल पर अर्जुन ( सुनील का सहायक और जूनियर ) से बात की | 

पार्ट :- 5 

सुनील यूथ क्लब पहुंचा |
क्लब बंद हो चुकी थी और उस घडी वहां सन्नाटा था |
रमाकांत उसे बेडरूम में सोने की तयारी करता मिला | सुनील को आया देख कर उसके चेहरे पर हैरानी के भाव आए |
" ओये , तू बुरे वक़्त की तरह क्यों आता है ?" - फिर बोला |
" बुरा वक़्त !" - सुनील की भवें उठीं |
" उसी के आने का कोई वक़्त नहीं होता | कभी भी आ जाता है |"
" लड़की कहाँ है ?"
" कौन सी लड़की ?"
" अरे , जिसके बारे में मैंने फ़ोन पर बोला था कि यहाँ आ रही थी !"
" जिसका नाम तूने प्राची भटनागर बोला था ?"
" वही !"
" वो आई कहाँ यहाँ !"
" क्या ! नहीं आई ?"
" आने वाली तो आई नहीं , उसकी जगह माईयवीं पुलिस आ गई | वो भी उसी लड़की की तलाश में | कंजरों ने तलाश में चूहों के बिल तक खोद डाले फिर भी इलज़ाम लगाया कि मैंने उसे कहीं छुपाकर रखा हुआ था | लड़की न हुई जूं हो गई जिसे मैंने अपने बालों में रख लिया | सारा नशा उतर गए भूतनी दे | पर अब क्या बात है | अब तो यार आ गया | नशा फिर हो जाएगा |"
" रमाकांत कभी बस किया करो |"
" बस क्या करूँ ? ओये कमलया , मेरे पास चार कारें हैं ... "
" मैं किसी और बस की बात कर रहा था , जो तुम कर ही नहीं सकते | तो लड़की यहाँ नहीं पहुंची ?"
" नहीं पहुंची | जो कि अच्छा ही हुआ | पहुँचती तो पुलिस के कब्ज़े में होती | तूने सही मौके पर होशियारी दिखाई !"
" होशियारी ! मैंने दिखाई !"
" जो उसे यहाँ आने से मना कर दिया |"
" मैंने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया था |"
" ओये , सच कह रहा है ?"
" हाँ |"
" तो फिर कित्थे गई माईयवीं ?"
" क्या पता ! मिले तो पता चले !"

----------


## madhuu

बहुत बढिया , मित्र आगे बढाते रहिये  ।. रेपो भी कबूल करे +++++

----------


## madhuu

> इस लाजवाब कहानी को आगे बढ़ाये दोस्त...


*मै भी यही चाहता हु , दोस्त*

----------


## shashi009

बहुत बढिया , मित्र आगे बढाते रहिये.....इंतज़ार करना बहुत भारी लग रहा है.

----------


## joker007

" प्यारयो , सर्च पार्टी के साथ जो कमाल खान करके सब - इंस्पेक्टर यहाँ आया था , वो भी ऐसा ही कुछ कह रहा था |"
" क्या ? क्या कह रहा था ?"
" कह रहा था तुम्हारा इतनी आसानी से कुबूल कर लेना , कि तुमने उसको यहाँ भेजा था , ही इस बात का सबूत था कि वो यहाँ नहीं मिलने वाली थी | अच्छी खबर लेगा तेरी प्रभु का दयाल |"
" और काम क्या है उसका |"
" ये पकड़ |" - रमाकांत ने उसे एक ज्वेलर्स वाली मखमल की ज़िप लगी थैली सौंपी |
" ये क्या है ?"
" देख |"
उसने थैली की ज़िप खोल कर भीतर झाँका |
भीतर हीरे की चार अंगूठियाँ मौजूद थीं |
" जौहरी लाया ?" - उसने पूछा |
" हाँ |"
" गुड !"
उसने अंगूठियाँ एक कतार में रमाकांत के करीब साइड टेबल पर रखीं |
" क्या ख्याल है ?" - फिर पूछा |
" अच्छा खयाल है |" - रमाकांत बोला - " वैसी ही हैं जैसी सहगल की शुक्रवार वाली सबस्टीट्यूट रिंग थी |"
" हाँ | तुम्हारे पास सहगल का मोबाइल नंबर है ?"
" है | क्यों ?"
" फ़ोन करो उसे |"
" इस वक़्त ?"
" हाँ |"
" दो बजे हैं |"
" तो क्या हुआ ? बड़ी हद यही होगा न कि जवाब नहीं देगा !"
" ठीक ! जवाब दे तो क्या बोलूं ?"
" उसे यहाँ आने को बोलना |"
" क्या ! कमला हुआ है ?"
" बोलना , अगर वो अपने गले में फांसी का फंदा नहीं देखना चाहता तो उड़ के यहाँ पहुंचे |"
" ये बात ?"
" हाँ , ये बात |"
रमाकांत ने फ़ोन किया |
" आ रहा है |" - फिर सुनील को खबर दी - " गले में फंदे वाली तेरी बात सुन के होश उड़ गए भूतनी दे | सच में ही बोला उड़ के आ रहा हूँ |"
" गुड |"
" जवाहर सक्सेना का उसके घर पर क़त्ल हो गया है और लाश की मुट्ठी में ऐसी ही एक अंगूठी दबी पाई गई थी और वो डुप्लीकेट भी नहीं थी |"
" असली थी ?"
" हाँ |"
" स्प्रिंग एक्शन वाली ? साइज़ में सेल्फ एडजस्टेबल ?"
" हाँ |"
" नाग ?"
" मूंगा |"
" जब मिला था तो मोती पहने था | अगली बारी मूंगे की थी | उसे जेब में रखे होगा या पहने होगा ?"
" दोनों ही बातें हो सकती हैं | टाइम पर डिपेंड करता है |"
" तेरा क्या ख्याल है ?"
" जेब में ही रखे होगा | अन्गली से अंगूठी सरकना तो मुश्किल है |"
" वो भी वैसी फैंसी , स्पेशल , स्प्रिंग वाली अंगूठी |"
" हाँ | मैंने पेहें के देखि थी | तुमने भी पेहें के देखि थी |"
" लेकिन प्यारयो , सहगल तो पता नहीं जवाहर सक्सेना को जानता भी था या नहीं |"
" यही तो मालूम करना है |"
" तेरा क्या ख्याल है ? जानता हो सकता है ?"
" मेरे ख्याल से तो हो सकता है | विशाल सिक्का सक्सेना के पास काम करता था | सहगल विशाल को जानता मालूम होता था | कैसे जानता होगा ? कहाँ वाकफियत हुई होगी दोनों की ?"
" विशाल की मुलाजमत की जगह पर ! सक्सेना के यहाँ !"
" अब सोचो जो शख्स एम्प्लाई से वाकिफ होगा , वो एम्प्लायर से क्यों नहीं वाकिफ होगा ?"
" ठीक |"
" एम्प्लायर से - सक्सेना से - सहगल की वाकफियत ही उसे भैरव रोड ले के गई होगी जहाँ कि उसकी विशाल से मुलाक़ात हुई होगी |"
" लिहाज़ा मकतूल जवाहर सक्सेना और संभावित कातिल संजीव सहगल एक दूसरे को बखूबी जानते थे |"
" मेरे ख्याल से हाँ | तस्दीक सहगल के आने पर होगी |"
" काकाबल्ली , तूने नोट किया मैंने कैसी ठा करके शुद्ध हिंदी बोली ! हमेशा नुक्स निकालता है , अब संभावित में कोई नुक्स निकाल |"
" एक शब्द बोला उसे भी आधा तीतर आधा बटेर बना दिया |"
" क्या !"
" विशेषण हिंदी का , संज्ञा उर्दू की | संभावित कहना था तो कातिल की जगह हत्यारा कहते |"
" हला हला | मीन मेख न निकाल | उस भावना की क़दर कर जो मेरे हिरदै में राष्टर भाषा के लिए है |"
" वड्डी बात है वड्डे भापा जी |"
" बात सहगल की हो रही थी | मालको , क़त्ल रात को हुआ , वो तो सुबह ही अंगूठी चोरी हो गई रोने का रोना रो रहा था |"
" कथावाचकों का घटा है इस दुनिया में ! एक से एक बढ़ के हैं !"
" चोरी की कथा की ! क़त्ल के बाद अपनी सेफ्टी की भूमिका बनाई !"
" क्या बड़ी बात है ?"
" तो मूंगे वाली अंगूठी की चोरी की कथा क्यों न की ?"
" क्योंकि मालूम नहीं था क़त्ल का मौका कब लगने वाला था |"
" इसलिए कहानी की कि खूबी अंगूठी में थी , नग में नहीं थी जो कि तब्दील किया जा सकता था ?"
" हाँ |"
" अब दावा करेगा किसी ने चोरी गई , अंगूठी का नग बदल के उसे वहां प्लांट कर दिया ?"
" हाँ | और क्यों वो बार बार चोरी को आइंदा होने वाले किसी क़त्ल की सम्भावना के साथ जोड़ रहा था ?"
" सिर्फ क़त्ल के साथ नहीं , ज़बरज़िना के साथ भी , डकैती के साथ भी |"
" बात को जनरलाइज़ करने के लिए | सिर्फ क़त्ल की बात करता तो तभी बात खटकती |"
" क़त्ल हुआ कैसे था ?"
" ऐसे हुआ था कि ख़ुदकुशी जान पड़ता था | कोशिश की गई थी क़त्ल को ख़ुदकुशी की शक्ल देने की लेकिन उसमे एक्सपरटाइज की , नफासत की कमी थी | फिर सक्सेना की बीवी मैथिली ने लाश के पास गन प्लांट करके अपना फच्चर डाल दिया | गोली चलने की आवाज़ दबाने के लिए एक कम्बल इस्तेमाल किया गया था , जो कि लाश के सिरहाने पड़ा था , उसके नीचे से भी एक गन निकल आई | बीवी अपनी हरकत की सफाई ये कहके देती है कि केस ख़ुदकुशी का लगने के लिए लाश के करीब गन होनी चाहिए थी जो कि उसे कहीं दिखाई नहीं दी थी |"

----------


## joker007

" इसलिए गन उसने प्लांट कर दी ?"
" हाँ |"
" कमली माईयवीं |"
" या बहुत सयानी | चतुर सुजान | उसे किसी तरीके से मालूम होगा कि कम्बल के नीचे वाली गन से गोली नहीं चली थी और पुलिस ये बात स्थापित कर सकती थी , इसलिए उसने दूसरी गन प्लांट कर दी |"
" जिससे कि गोली चली होगी ?"
" हकीक़त तो उसे ही मालूम होगी | बहरहाल अगर उसकी हरकत हिमाकत की नहीं , चतुराई की थी तो यही बात होगी |"
" उस गन पर उसके फिंगरप्रिंट्स !"
" सिर्फ उसके नहीं , मेरे भी , उसके नूरेचश्म के भी |"
" वो कौन हुआ ?"
" निखिल नाम है | पहली शादी से उसका नौजवान बेटा है |"
" बल्ले भई ! कैसी मैट मारी जाती है लोगों की ! बिना बछड़े की गाय कोई न मिली !"
" दिल की लगी की बात है |"
" गोल्ली वज्जे ऐहो जये दिल नूं | तू दूसरी , उस जनानी वाली गन की , बात कर | तेरे फिंगरप्रिंट्स उस पर कैसे आ गए ?"
" वो गन मैंने निखिल के पास से बरामद की थी |"
" और आगे माँ को सौंप दी थी ?"
" हाँ |"
" ओये ! ओये , ये माँ बेटे की कोई चाल तो नहीं थी गन पर तेरे फिंगरप्रिंट्स ठोकने की ?"
" क्या पता !"
" यार , तू सारी कथा ज़रा तफसील से , तरतीब से कर |"
सुनील ने उसे पूरी कहानी इत्मीनान से सुनाई |
" काला मस्सा |" - रमाकांत बोला - " दाईं आँख के नीचे | मैं समझ रहा हूँ तुम्हारी बात , मालको |"
" मैथिली सक्सेना का दावा था कि उसने जिस एक आदमी को ईमारत से भाग कर बाहर निकलते और सक्सेना की कार में सवार होकर वहां से कूच करते देखा था , वो उसका पति जवाहर सक्सेना था |"
" जबकि प्राची की कहानी इस बात की तरफ इशारा करती है कि वो आदमी प्राची का हमलावर वो नकाबपोश था जिसकी दाईं आँख के नीचे काला मस्सा था ?"
" हाँ | तब ये सवाल उठा कि अगर वो शख्स जवाहर सक्सेना नहीं था तो जवाहर सक्सेना कहाँ था ? तब बाकी जगह को टटोला गया तो जवाहर सक्सेना भीतरी ऑफिस में , जो कि उसके स्टाफ के लिए था , मारा पड़ा पाया गया | तब सुरेश कुंद्रा नाम के शख्स का ज़िक्र आया जो ऑफिस असिस्टेंट था या सक्सेना का सेक्रेट्री था , जो वहां था लेकिन जिसे मैथिली सक्सेना ने वहां टिकने नहीं दिया था और वहां से चलता कर दिया था | वो शख्स वहीँ रहता था , सक्सेना का वफादार था , सक्सेना की बीवी से बनती नहीं थी इसलिए उसकी मुखालफत करना अपना फ़र्ज़ समझता था | मैं उसके कमरे में उससे मिलने पहुंचा तो वहां मुझे कागज़ का वो पुर्जा पड़ा मिला जिस पर अपना नाम और घर का टेलीफोन नंबर लिख कर जिसे मैंने सुबह तुम्हारे ऑफिस में तुम्हारे सामने तुम्हारी रिसेप्शनिस्ट सोनल सिक्का को सौंपा था |" - सुनील ने वो कागज़ जेब से निकल कर रमाकांत को दिखाया - " इस बाबत मैंने उस शख्स से सवाल किया तो वो बोला वो कागज़ उसने मैथिली सक्सेना के कमरे के बंद दरवाज़े के बाहर गलियारे में उड़ता पाया था |"
" क्या मतलब हुआ इसका ? सोनल वहां गई होगी ?"
" या उसका भाई - विशाल - गया होगा , क्योंकि ये पुर्जा दोनों के लिए था और दोनों में से किसी के पास भी हो सकता था |"
" लेकिन काकाबल्ली , भाई बहन में से कोई वहां था , ये बात तू इसलिए कह रहा है क्योंकि पुर्जा वहां - उस ज़नानी के , मैथिली सक्सेना के - दरवाज़े के आगे उड़ता पाया गया था | मेरा सवाल ये है कि जो शख्स ये बात कहने वाला है वो माईयवा धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर है या रजा हरिश्चंदर है ?"
" नहीं , ऐसा नहीं है वो | काफी हजरती लगा था मुझे वो सुरेश कुंद्रा नाम का आदमी | वो झूठ बोलता हो सकता है | सच पूछो तो वहां मौजूद हर शख्स झूठ बोलता हो सकता है | ऐसा ही फरेबी माहौल पाया था मैंने वहां |"
" कम्बल के बारे में अपने उच्च विचार परगट कर |"
" उसके बारे में आम धारणा ये है कि मरने वाले ने उसे गोली चलने की आवाज़ दबाने के लिए इस्तेमाल किया था | मेरे एतबार में ये बात नहीं आती | मैं नहीं समझता कि जान से जाता शख्स इस बात की फ़िक्र करेगा कि उसे घर के और मेम्बरान के गोली चलने के शोर से डिस्टर्ब होने की फ़िक्र होगी |"
" तो फिर कम्बल का वहां क्या काम ?"
" ये उतना ही अहम् सवाल है जितना कि ये कि मेरे कहने पर अच्छी भली भैरव रोड से यूथ क्लब के लिए रवाना हुई लड़की प्राची भटनागर यहाँ पहुंची क्यों नहीं ? वो बीच में कहाँ गायब हो गई ?"
" तेरी उसको यहाँ भेजने की मंशा क्या थी ?"
" मंशा उसका एक्सक्लूसिव इंटरव्यू हासिल करना ही थी क्योंकि वो मुझे अहमतरीन गवाह जान पड़ती थी और मैं जानता था कि उसके पुलिस के हाथ पद जाने के बाद मुझे उसकी हवा नहीं मिलने वाली थी | दूसरे , उसका बयान साफ़ साफ़ और बेहद मज़बूत ऊँगली संजीव सहगल की तरफ उठाता था | तुम्हारे दोस्त की खातिर मेरी मंशा थी कि जब तक हम उसकी स्टोरी न सुन लें , तब तक वो लड़की पुलिस के सामने अपना बयान न दोहरा पाए |"
" वो तो अब वैसे भी नहीं दोहरा पाएगी क्योंकि गायब है | भैरव रोड और मेहता रोड के बीच डाकू पड़ गए |"
" क्यों उस लड़की ने ऐसा कपट किया ? मेरा कहना मान कर यहाँ नहीं आना चाहती थी तो बोल देती ऐसा ! मेरा उस पर कोई ज़ोर तो था नहीं , मेरी बात मानने के लिए मैं उसे मजबूर तो कर नहीं सकता था |"
" मोतियांवाल्यो , मैंने मुहावरे के तौर पर कहा था कि बीच में डाकू पड़ गए , कहीं सच में तो अपहरण नहीं हो गया उसका ?"

----------


## shashi009

*दोस्त कहानी को गति प्रदान कर, हम सब इंतज़ार कर रहे है.*

----------


## shashi009

" क्यों उस लड़की ने ऐसा कपट किया ? मेरा कहना मान कर यहाँ नहीं आना चाहती थी तो बोल देती ऐसा ! मेरा उस पर कोई ज़ोर तो था नहीं , मेरी बात मानने के लिए मैं उसे मजबूर तो कर नहीं सकता था |"
" मोतियांवाल्यो , मैंने मुहावरे के तौर पर कहा था कि बीच में डाकू पड़ गए , कहीं सच में तो अपहरण नहीं हो गया उसका ?"

***** आगे की कहानी पोस्ट करे दोस्त..... हम सभी इंतज़ार कर रहे है.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आगे की कहानी पोस्ट करे दोस्त

----------


## joker007

" कौन करेगा ?"
" तू बता |"
" मुझे ऐसा कोई शख्स नहीं सूझता |"
" सुट्टा लगा , उससे दिमाग की मोम पिघलेगी , फिर कुछ सूझेगा |"
दोनों ने अपने अपने ब्रांड के सिगरेट सुलगाये |
" मुझे तो " - सिगरेट का लम्बा कश खींचता सुनील  संजीदगी से बोला - " उसकी कागज़ी नकाब वाली कहानी भी गड़बड़ लगती है |"
" कैसे ?"
" अगर जवाहर सक्सेना का क़त्ल हुआ है तो कैसे कातिल ऐसी नकाब पहने उसके सर पर पहुँच सकता था ? वो भी हाथ में तह किया हुआ कम्बल ले के और कम्बल के नीचे गन वाला हाथ छुपा के ? ये कैसे मुमकिन है की भरपूर शक उपजाने वाली कागज़ी नकाब पहने कोई सक्सेना के सर पर पहुंचा , उसने तह किया हुआ कम्बल उसकी कनपटी से लगाया , कम्बल पर गन की नाल टिका कर गोली चलाई और सक्सेना उस दौरान बिना हाथ पाँव हिलाए , बिना अपने बचाव की कोई कोशिश किए खामोश बैठा रहा जबकि वो हथियारबंद भी था |"
" क्या था ?"
" हथियारबंद था | शोल्डर होलस्टर में गन रखता था |"
" तौबा ! चाहता तो कातिल का क़त्ल कर देता |"
" बिलकुल |"
" एक नहीं , दो नहीं , तीन गन्स की हाजिरी है एक मर्डर में !"
" हाँ |"
" असल में क़त्ल किस्से हुआ होगा ?"
" मुझे तो उसी गन से हुआ जान पड़ता है जो मैंने निखिल की जेब से निकली थी , जिसे बाद में उसकी माँ ने लाश के पास प्लांट कर दिया था |"
" कम्बल के नीचे वाली गन की तरह उसे शोल्डर होलस्टर वाली गन की भी खबर नहीं थी ?"
" ऐसा ही जान पड़ता है | बहरहाल बात ये हो रही थी कि सक्सेना अपने क़त्ल के वक़्त बिना हाथ पाँव हिलाए , बिना अपने बचाव की कोई कोशिश किये खामोश क्यों बैठा रहा ?"
" कातिल दबे पांव पहुंचा होगा ! यूँ दबे पांव सक्सेना के सर पर आन खड़ा हुआ होगा कि सक्सेना को उसकी खबर ही नहीं लगी होगी !"
" वो ऑफिस यूँ बना हुआ है कि अव्वल तो ऐसा मुमकिन ही नहीं है , फिर लाश की पोजीशन बताती है कि गोली चलते वक़्त कातिल और मकतूल एक दूसरे के आमने सामने थे | आमने सामने होकर कोई दबे पांव सर पर कैसे पहुँच सकता है ! पहुँच सकता है तो फिर नकाब की क्या ज़रूरत थी ! वहां और भी लग मौजूद हो सकते थे , कैसे कोई बाहरी आदमी ये अपेक्षा कर सकता था कि वो नकाब पहन कर गन वाले हाथ को कम्बल के नीचे छुपाकर वहां पहुँचता तो किसी को उस पर कोई शक न होता !"
" और लोग कौन हो सकते थे ?"
" बीवी मैथिली हो सकती थी , सौतेला बेटा निखिल हो सकता था , वो मोती हाउसकीपर हो सकती थी , वो लड़की प्राची हो सकती थी | घर में ऑफिस हो तो ऑफिस में घर वालों की आवाजाही का क्या पता लगता है |"
" इस पर एक बात मेरे को भी सूझी है , प्यारयो |"
" क्या ?"
" कोई बाहरी आदमी हाथ में तह किया कम्बल थामे ऑफिस में आए तो ये अजीब और शक पैदा करने वाली बात लग सकती है लेकिन घर के आदमी के साथ तो ऐसा नहीं हो सकता न ! कोई नौकर या कोई घर का आदमी कम्बल लिए विचरता वहां पहुँच जाए तो क्या अजीब बात है ! मसलन , कम्बल की कहीं और ज़रूरत हो लेकिन कम्बल ले जाते शख्स को जवाहर सक्सेना से कुछ पूछना याद आ गया हो और वो कम्बल संभाले संभाले ही उसके पास पहुँच गया हो तो सक्सेना को क्या शक होगा उस पर ?"
" कोई शक नहीं होगा , क्योंकि सक्सेना उनकी सूरतों से वाकिफ होगा और उनकी कहीं भी कैसी भी आवाजाही स्वाभाविक बात होगी | लेकिन यूँ जब कोई अनजानी सूरत उसे दिखाई देती तो वो तब तो रियेक्ट करता !"
" तू मेरी बात नहीं समझ रहा माँ सदके | मैं किसी घर वाले के ही कातिल होने की सम्भावना की तरफ इशारा कर रहा हूँ |"
" फिर नकाब किसलिए ? मुर्दा कैसे किसी को बताने जाएगा उसे किसने शूट किया था ?"
" ये बात तो है |"
" नकाब ऑफिस स्टेशनरी के तौर पर इस्तेमाल होने वाले लिफाफे की क्यों बनाई गई ?"
" ये जवाब तो आसान है | क्योंकि वो ऑफिस था , वहां वो लिफाफा उपलब्ध था |"
" उपलब्ध था |"
" वही | उपलब्ध था |"
" कातिल ने वहीँ कहीं से लिफाफा उठाया , उसे आँखों की जगह से काटा और नकाब बना ली ?"
" आहो !"
" क़त्ल से पहले या बाद में ?"
" पहले तो नहीं , मालको | अगर उसने अपने लिए नकाब की ज़रूरत महसूस की होती तो घर से मुनासिब नकाब ले के आया होता , या सूरत छुपाने का कोई और प्रबंध करके आया होता |"
" यानी कि बाद में ?"
" हाँ | उसे क़त्ल के बाद निकासी के वक़्त ये अंदेशा हुआ होगा कि कोई उसकी सूरत देख सकता था इसलिए उसने आननफानन वो नकाब बना ली |"
" ठीक | लेकिन कम्बल साथ ले के आना क़त्ल के पूर्वनियोजित होने की तरफ इशारा है |"
" हाँ |"
" मुझे तुम्हारी बात से इत्तेफाक है | सूरतअवहाल ये है कि उस लड़की प्राची ने किसी आदमी को सक्सेना के ऑफिस में उसके सामने यूँ बैठे देखा था कि उस आदमी की पीठ प्राची की तरफ थी | सक्सेना ने प्राची को इंतज़ार करने को बोला था | प्राची बाहर बैठी इंतज़ार कर रही थी | आगंतुक को , जो सक्सेना के साथ मौजूद था , इस बात की खबर थी |"
" भई , इसीलिए तो उसने तुरत फुरत नकाब तैयार की ताकि उसके वहां से कूच करते वक़्त प्राची उसकी सूरत न देख ले |"
" ठीक | लेकिन बेहतर ये न होता कि उस सूरत में वो सामने से , जहाँ से कि उसे सक्सेना के निजी ऑफिस को लांघना पड़ता , रुखसत ही न होता , पिछवाड़े के रस्ते वहां से कूच करता ! वो ऐसा करता , तुम्हारी जुबान में , तुरत फुरत नकाब की उसको ज़रूरत ही न होती | और लाख रुपये का सवाल ये है कि जब उसने लिफाफा काट के वो इमरजेंसी नकाब तैयार की तो एक आँख का छेद इतना बड़ा क्यों काटा कि आँख के साथ साथ उसके गाल का एक हिस्सा भी छेद में से दिखाई देता ? उस हिस्से पर इश्तेहार की तरह मौजूद मटर के दाने के आकार का काला मस्सा भी दिखाई देता ?"
" छेद इत्तेफाकन बड़ा कट गया होगा |"
" तो दूसरा लिफाफा उठा कर नया , दुरुस्त छेद बना लेता | उसी लिफाफे को सर पर यूँ एडजस्ट कर लेता कि बड़े छेद में से आँख का नीचे का हिस्सा दिखाई देने की जगह ऊपर का हिस्सा दिखाई देता !"
" वाकई लक्ख दमडे की बात है , मालको |"
" वो मस्सा साइज़ में गैरमामूली था | इतना बड़ा मस्सा अमूमन किसी की सूरत पर नहीं होता | अपने गैरमामूली साइज़ की वजह से ही वो उसके मालिक की खास शिनाख्त था , ऐसी जैसे कि चेहरे पर आईडेन्टीटी कार्ड चस्पा हो | कातिल की अपनी ऐसी श्योरशॉट शिनाख्त छुपाने की हरचंद कोशिश होती या उसकी नुमाइश कर के अपनी हालत आ बैल मुझे मार जैसी करने की होती ?"
" छुपाने की |"
" एग्ज़ेक्टली ! लेकिन उसने तो नुमाइश की !"
" क्यों की ?"
" क्या पता क्यों की !"
" हद है तेरे वाली भी | खुद ही सस्पेंस खड़ा करता है , खुद ही उसकी टांग तोड़ देता है | मैं समझा तुझे मालूम होगा |"
" आया नहीं तुम्हारा जवान अभी तक !"
" आ जाएगा | फासले से आना है उसने | जब उसने बोला है कि आ रहा हूँ तो झूठ तो नहीं बोलेगा !"
" मुझे नींद आ रही है |"
" मेरे पास आईज वाइड ओपन करने का इन्तेजाम है पर तू करने तो देता नहीं !"
" रमाकांत , तुमने मुझे इस जंजाल में फंसाया है जिसमे सुबह से मेरी कुत्ता घसीटी हो रही है , इस लिहाज़ से तुम्हारा फ़र्ज़ नहीं बनता है कि तुम कुछ करो ?"
" क्या करूँ ? कर तो रहा था | बैठा तो था उस लड़की के इंतज़ार में जो आई नहीं | तू न आता तो अभी तक इंतज़ार ही कर रहा होता |"
" और कुछ करो | इससे ज्यादा दमदार कुछ करके दिखाओ |"
" क्या ?"
" सक्सेना हाउसहोल्ड के हर बाशिंदे की , बमय मकतूल सक्सेना , पड़ताल करवाओ |"
" चंगा |"
" वहां विक्रम चटवाल करके एक आदमी है जो कि मकतूल का ड्राईवर और जनरल हैंडीमैन बताया जाता है और जो मेरे साथ मवालियों की तरह पेश आया था |"
" ओदी माँ दी ! ओदी भेन दी !"
" तुम बात तो सुनो |"
" और क्या कर रहा हूँ !"
" गालियाँ बक रहे हो |"
" इमोशनल हो गया था | इमोट कर रहा था |"
" क्या कहने !"
" तू सुना अपनी बात |"
" चाल ढाल , डील डौल से वो शख्स फौजी जान पड़ता था | फौजी नहीं तो पुलिसिया जान पड़ता था | जब उसकी पड़ताल की बाबत बोलो तो ये सम्भावना भी ज़ाहिर करना कि वो कोई रिटायर्ड फौजी या एक्स पुलिसिया हो सकता है , पड़ताल में सहूलियत होगी |"
" ठीक है |"
" और अपने यार की भी पड़ताल करवाओ |"
" उसकी भी !"
" हाँ | वैसे तो यहाँ आकर अपनी जुबान भी वो काफी कुछ उच्रेगा फिर भी उसकी पड़ताल करवाओ , खासतौर से ये पता लगवाओ कि क़त्ल के वक़्त के आसपास , यानि कि आधी रात के आसपास वो कहाँ था |"
" ठीक है | वैसे काकाबल्ली , किसी आलम फाजिल बेवड़े ने कहा है .... "
" ये तो मालूम नहीं होगा कि मरने से पहले कहा या मरने के बाद कहा !"
रमाकांत धूर्त भाव से हंसा |
" .... कहा है कि " - फिर बोला - " किसी आदमी को ठीक से जानना हो तो मालूम करो वो कौन सी व्हिस्की पीता है | सहगल के साथ प्रॉब्लम ये है कि भूतनीदा व्हिस्की पीता ही नहीं |"
" पीता होता तो ?"
" तो कुछ मालूम करने की ज़रूरत ही न पड़ती | तो सब कुछ तेरे वड्डे भापा जी को पहले ही मालूम होता | तो ...."
तभी क्लब के एक गार्ड ने संजीव सहगल को वहां पहुँचाया |
" रिकॉर्ड टाइम में पहुंचा हूँ |" - वो हांफते हुए बोला - " बस यूँ समझो कि ...."
वो ठिठक गया |

----------


## shashi009

*जोकर्जी बहुत बढ़िया और सुन्दर चल रही है नकाब की कहानी...आगे भी पोस्ट करे.....++++++++ रेपो स्वकार करे.*

----------


## asr335704

कृपया इस उपन्यास को समाप्त करें। यह अभी तक पूरा नहीं हुआ है। धन्यवाद

----------

